# Vapour Mountain - Juice Reviews



## Silver (8/12/13)

Here are my initial impressions of Vapour Mountain's *LITCHI* and *BERRY BLAZE* pre-made liquids (18mg)

*LITCHI (18mg)*

Wow, what a GREAT flavour. Spot on Litchi. I can taste it on the tongue when I inhale. Good flavour on the exhale. Not too much or too little. Just the perfect amount of flavour. Natural taste, not artificial. Tastes just like the real thing. I found this to have a decent throat hit. Enough for me. Medium vapour production. Disclosure - I really do like litchis  If you like the real thing, I think you will really like this juice. I filled up my tank again to vape more over the last day and a half. Really good. Will be ordering more.

*BERRY BLAZE (18mg)*

A lovely fruity/berry flavour. Fresh. Quite sweet. Someone mentioned on the forum it tastes like Beechies chewing gum. I can see why they said that. I'm not sure I can describe the taste but its very pleasant. Its a nice flavour but I do get a bit of an artificial aftertaste. Also, a slightly tingly or burny aftertaste. Not sure if this is the flavour or some other additive. Oupa? Not as natural tasting as the LITCHI. I found it had good vapour production but slightly lower throat hit than the litchi flavour. Not sure if its nice enough for me to order more. Probably not.

General comment about VM juices so far - Vape seems quite smooth - not too harsh. Liquid seems quite thick. I wonder what the PG/VG ratio is?

Equipment used - Protank 2 - std 2.2ohm coil - iTaste battery - 4.0 volts (about 7.2 Watts)

EDIT - I have subsequently found out from Vapour Mountain's product list that their juices are mainly a 50/50 or 60/40 PG/VG blend.

EDIT - 11 November 2014

*BERRY BLAZE (18mg) plus 2 drops VM Menthol Concentrate*

It's been a long while since I vaped VM Berry Blaze. I tried it again, this time adding just *2 drops of VM Menthol Concentrate *into and EVOD1 tankful of Berry Blaze (1.5ml).

Wow, talk about a transformation! Berry Blaze on its own is a nice fruity mix - but has some candy tastes to it which detract slightly. The menthol concentrate takes that all away and transforms it into a potent juicy fruit blast. Increases the throat hit slightly. Wow, I have vaped two tankfuls and am really liking this.

I can strongly recommend adding some of @Oupa's menthol concentrate to Berry Blaze. Just be careful, you only need one or two drops per 1.5ml. That menthol concentrate is very strong.

EDIT - 13 November 2014

*LITCHI (18mg) plus 2 drops VM Menthol Concentrate*

I tried the same trick of adding a bit of menthol concentrate to a tankful of VM Litchi.

Not nearly as nice as the Berry Blaze and Menthol mix. The Litchi somehow doesn't go as well with the Menthol. It clashes a bit. The combined taste seems a bit strange to me. It also tastes a bit too sweet. I vaped an EVOD1 tankful and was glad when I was done. I won't be trying this again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (8/12/13)

*VM4*

My current top juice. Using it every day. Tobacco with caramel and vanilla. Sweet, but not too much and a bit creamy. Very good fumes, moderate TH. Will order this again.

*My Rating: 10/10*

I mostly used the ZMax with either Mini ProTank or EVOD tanks. Set to 7-9W. And don't forget: taste is subjective

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (8/12/13)

*Banana Cream*

Nice. As said in another thread, that was unexpected when I ordered it, thats why I ordered only 10ml. Creamy banana, and to me a pleasant coconut undertone.
Very good fumes, moderate TH. Will order this again.

*My Rating: 10/10*

I mostly used the ZMax with either Mini ProTank or EVOD tanks. Set to 7-9W. And don't forget: taste is subjective

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/12/13)

*VM4*

I don't like it. Caramel. Very sweet. The initial flavour is so sweet, it tastes slightly "off". A bit later I get a nicer butterscotch flavour aftertaste. A bit like those hardboiled butterscotch sweets. Pity about the richness. Its a bit like fudge - but when you've eaten too much of it. Way too rich for me. Not much tobacco coming through for me. Overall, I don't like the taste.

Vapour production is good - I'd say above average. Throat hit is minimal. 

Such a pity, I was looking so forward to this, since I believe its Oupa's signature flavour. Many have raved about it. Sorry. Wont be buying it again. Don't think I'll even finish whats left in the tank.

Equipment used: Protank 2 Mini - Std 1.8 ohm coil - Vision Spinner Batt - 3.8 volts (about 8 watts)

Moral of the story: Taste is so subjective and personal. This one is a classic case in point. Tom (above) gives it a 10/10. I don't like it. Go figure...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CraftyZA (9/12/13)

I don't think VM4 contains any tobacco at all. 
I'm a big fan of tobacco flavours. That being said, I killed 4 or 5 30ml bottles of VM4 in 2 months.
Giving it a bit of a rest for now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (9/12/13)

What equipment were you using for your VM4 binge Crafty?


----------



## fred1sa (9/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> I don't think VM4 contains any tobacco at all.
> I'm a big fan of tobacco flavours. That being said, I killed 4 or 5 30ml bottles of VM4 in 2 months.
> Giving it a bit of a rest for now.


Yeah, I don't taste any tobacco either. Tastes like diddle daddle popcorn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CraftyZA (9/12/13)

Protanks for the 1st few bottles. Then RSST.


----------



## CraftyZA (9/12/13)

fred1sa said:


> Yeah, I don't taste any tobacco either. Tastes like diddle daddle popcorn.


Diddle Daddle.... now there is one of the culprits for the current state of those love handles of mine....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (9/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> I don't think VM4 contains any tobacco at all.
> I'm a big fan of tobacco flavours. That being said, I killed 4 or 5 30ml bottles of VM4 in 2 months.
> Giving it a bit of a rest for now.


 
don't know if I should open a new thread.... well, let me ask here:

I want to taste a really decent tobacco asap, that is locally available. Pls give me some recommendations.
In an overseas forum I saw +130 pages in a thread raving about http://www.houseofliquid.com/category-s/1830.htm. Everyone there saying it is really good, its also very well priced. Unfortunately not available locally.


----------



## Silver (9/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Protanks for the 1st few bottles. Then RSST.


 
Crafty, how would you describe the difference between the taste/flavour and throat hit on the Protank vs the RSST?
And if you could rate the overall experience out of 10. So how much better/worse is each device than the other for you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (9/12/13)

the RSST is giving me a bit of a funny taste. I'm hoping to try the SS cable soon. Just need some ekowool.
Protank for me is a great tank. I would give protank a 7/10 score.
I'm not going to give the RSST a score just yet. Need to play with it a bit more.


----------



## Silver (9/12/13)

ok thanks


----------



## Oupa (9/12/13)

Thanks for taking the time to review my juices guys! Much appreciated!

You are right... Litchi is spot on with the real thing!

Berry Blaze consists of a few different Berry varieties and taste very different in different tanks/clearomizers.

And VM4... the mystery child! And yes it does contain Tobacco, but only a tad 
Its true what Silver said, flavour is very personal and it would have been boring if everyone liked the same flavours. With RY4 type flavours even more so, either you love it or you hate it. I created VM4 as my personal favourite RY4 flavour profile and I am happy I can share it with everyone... even happier so many people enjoy it.

Keep the reviews coming guys, good or bad!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Tom (9/12/13)

*Peach Rooibos*

Unfortunately it was too little peach taste in it, maybe because of the rooibos? Little TH, but good fumes. Finished tonight my 10ml tester, won't order it again.

*My Rating: 3/10 (for the fumes)*

I mostly used the ZMax with either Mini ProTank or EVOD tanks. Set to 7-9W. And don't forget: taste is subjective 

*edith says:*
with a new setup (IGO-L , microcoil 1.3 ohms on SVD at 7W) it is much better flavourwise. Had a little left for that purpose.

*New rating: 6/10*


----------



## Tom (9/12/13)

*Menthol*

Nice. Good icey feel in the throat. Good TH and decent fumes. I used to smoke menthol cigs for a while. This is for me good menthol taste, not Spearmint or Mint.... every day 1/2 - 1 tank, it is definitely worth that....just not in the morning with my coffee 

*My Rating: 10/10*

I mostly used the ZMax with either Mini ProTank or EVOD tanks. Set to 7-9W. And don't forget: taste is subjective

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (9/12/13)

Tom said:


> *Menthol*
> 
> Nice. Good icey feel in the throat. Good TH and decent fumes. I used to smoke menthol cigs for a while. This is for me good menthol taste, not Spearmint or Mint.... every day 1/2 - 1 tank, it is definitely worth that....just not in the morning with my coffee
> 
> ...


Having vaped a DIY juice made with Vapour Mountain's menthol flavour concentrate (at 5 %) for some time, can say I like it enough to incorporate in one of my all day devices. So one device with tobacco, one with this menthol, and I alternate bewtween them, but more of the tobacco. The Health Cabin menthol flavour concentrate was not a success for me at all, too minty a taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (10/12/13)

Tom said:


> *Peach Rooibos*
> 
> Unfortunately it was too little peach taste in it, maybe because of the rooibos? Little TH, but good fumes. Finished tonight my 10ml tester, won't order it again.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Tom, thanks for the great feedback! When placing your next order, remind me to include a free sample of Peach Rooibos (with the Peach flavour boosted a bit). Would really appreciate your feedback... I might do 2 variations of Peach Rooibos going forward, as at the moment about a third of customers would prefer more Peach in there. Will have to think of product names to differentiate between the two. Which makes me think, if I do decide to run with 2 variations we can have a competition where forum members can name the 2 variations and win a nice prize for the winning entry!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (10/12/13)

Have spent the last day and a half vaping Vapour Mountain's *BANANA CREAM* (18mg) flavour.

Before writing a review, I like to try the juice initially and jot down some thoughts. Then a bit later. Then I try it after a meal and first thing when I wake up the next morning. Then after coffee - then after breakfast. I find that I often change my views slightly. Here goes...

*BANANA CREAM*

I like it. It has a very nice flavour. Like VM's litchi flavour, it's spot on. Tastes just like a banana. The cream aspect makes it pleasant and smooth. It smells sweeter in the bottle than it initially vapes. The occasional vape is not too sweet, but too much of it gets a bit too sweet for me. If you like bananas, you will more than likely enjoy this. I do quite like bananas and found this flavour pleasing. It was also refreshing after eating a meal. It does leave a nice aftertaste. My better half commented that the vapour smelled nice. Throat hit was medium. I found vapour production was good. Overall a great juice. Not an all day vape but definitely a nice flavour to vape on occasion. I would re-order it just to keep some of it on hand.

Equipment used: Protank 2 with Std 2.2 ohm coil, Vision Spinner batt at 4.0 volts (about 7.3 Watts)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (13/12/13)

This is my review of Vapour Mountain's *MANGO* (18mg) ready made e-liquid.

*MANGO*

I don't like it much. The mango flavour is definitely there initially and on the inhale, but I then get a very over-ripe mango taste. I don't mind mangoes at all, but this one tastes too over-ripe. Then I get a bit of a strange aftertaste. Can't really describe what it is, but its a bit unpleasant. The throat hit is quite decent if you take a long drag, otherwise medium. I found vapour production also medium. I have tried this one for quite a while to see if it changes over different times of the day or after meals. Not really. Its the same. Overall, I don't really like this one and won't be re-ordering it.

Equipment used: Protank 2 with Std 2.2 ohm coil, Vision Spinner batt at 4.1 volts (about 7.6 Watts)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/13)

Ok, I am ready to write up my review of Vapour Mountain's *PEACH ROOIBOS *(18mg) ready made e-liquid. Have been vaping this over the past two or three days at different times. Here goes...

*PEACH ROOIBOS*

I love it! Its soft and smooth. A very nice and pleasant flavour. The peach is there. The rooibos is very light. The flavours are subtle. When you vape it, its not a strong peach flavour, just a hint. But it's accurate peach and tastes natural, not artificial. I found I could vape this very often. I refilled my tank a few times. I'm not a particular peach lover in general (I eat them occasionally) but really like the flavour in this juice. I think because its not too overpowering. I haven't vaped many peach juices but for example, I found the Twisp peach flavour is a bit too sweet after a while. This one is pleasant and remains that way. Also, this flavour is not boring. I find myself wanting more. It tastes great in the morning after coffee. Its refreshing. I find it has a clean aftertaste. It has a medium throat hit. A quick inhale after a mouth draw gives a nice kick. I found it to have above-average vapour. This juice is just right for me and I like it a lot. Will definitely be re-ordering. *I've marked it as a contender to become an all day vape.* 

Well done Oupa

Equipment used: Protank 2 Mini with Std 1.8 ohm coil (measures 2.1 ohm on itaste), Vision Spinner battery at 4.0 volts (about 7.6 Watts using the itaste ohm reading)

PS: Tom, I read your review of this juice and once again, this shows how personal flavour is! Tom didn't like it that the peach flavour was too light. That's one of the main reasons I like it. Go figure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (14/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> PS: Tom, I read your review of this juice and once again, this shows how personal flavour is! Tom didn't like it that the peach flavour was too light. That's one of the main reasons I like it. Go figure.


 
Yeah, tastes are so different.... but we both agree that it is a very light flavour, so for someone enjoying a light peach its perfect and for someone enjoying it strong its not so good. Therefore it is probably a good idea for Oupa to have the 2 different Peaches.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/13)

Oupa, let that competition you mentioned begin....


----------



## Tom (14/12/13)

Omg...running low now on VM4. @Oupa, u got mail!!!!

edith says: sorted!


----------



## Silver (14/12/13)

Here is my review of Vapour Mountain's *VANILLA CUSTARD (*18mg) ready made e-liquid.

*VANILLA CUSTARD*

I find this average. It's got a caramel taste for me. Quite sweet. Very smooth. Soft on the throat. Quite rich and creamy. I find it a bit dull though. It has a similar sort of taste to VM4, but I prefer this. VM4 was too sweet and actually had an "off" taste as a result. This one is still sweet but doesn't have that "off" taste. It does have a pleasant sweet caramel aftertaste. The caramel I am getting is probably the vanilla flavour. Just tastes like caramel to me. Throat hit is low and vapour was high. This one is too sweet for me to vape all the time. Perhaps an alternative vape on occasion. I won't be re-ordering.

Equipment used : Protank 2 Mini - Std 1.8 ohm coil (measures 2.1 ohm on iTaste) - Vision Spinner battery at 4.0 volts. (about 7.6 watts using the iTaste ohm reading)


----------



## Silver (14/12/13)

Here is my review of Vapour Mountain's *MENTHOL ICE (*18mg) ready made e-liquid.

*MENTHOL ICE*

Whoa, this is a strong supercharged menthol! The first two drags after a while make themselves felt. It's a strong menthol flavour. Crisp and icy just like its name. It's more pure menthol than sweet. It's clean and leaves a pleasant menthol aftertaste that continues for a while. Its pure - there is no chemical or other strange taste that I've experienced in one or two other menthol juices. Continuous puffing makes your mouth really icy and a bit numb. If you breathe in normally after a few puffs you can still taste the menthol in your mouth. I also feel the chill on my lips. It's very refreshing. Medium throat hit that increases with consecutive puffing - likely the menthol at work. Above-average vapour production. This juice is too strong for me to vape continuously as is. *But so far, its the best menthol I've tried.* I would definitely like to keep it on hand for the occasional mouth blasting or adding a few drops of it into other juices to "liven" them up a bit. I intend re-ordering a bottle. 

Equipment used : Protank 2 - Std 2.2 ohm coil - iTaste VV battery set to 7.5 Watts. (implying about 4.1 volts)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (15/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> Here is my review of Vapour Mountain's *MENTHOL ICE (*18mg) ready made e-liquid.
> 
> *MENTHOL ICE*
> 
> ...


Thanks Silver. I wonder, @Oupa, if this one is the same or stronger than the Vapour Mountain Menthol concentrate?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/13)

I have the menthol concentrate flavour from VM but havent tried it yet.

I have made a note that when I do try this flavour concentrate I will compare it to the ready made juice.

But I suppose it depends a lot on how one mixes the juice and how much flavour you put in. ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (16/12/13)

*Berry Blaze*

Today I finished my 10ml sample. It won't become more; unlikely to order it again...for the same reason as Peach Rooibos. Not enough flavour for me. And on top of that, the flavour that is there does leave a bit of an aftertaste...like Liqua Citrus Mix, just not as bad. Maybe I should not go further down the fruit lane, at least leave the acidic ones out. Its a low/medium TH, the fumes are ok.

*My Rating: 2/10 (for the fumes)*

I mostly used the ZMax with either Mini ProTank or EVOD tanks. Set to 7-9W. And don't forget: taste is subjective

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (16/12/13)

*Vanilla Custard*

I agree with @Silver1 .... its mediocre. But, different to Silver1's review, I think the VM4 is much better in comparison. I have been using it more often then the VM4 in the last few days (VM4 is running low )....vaped a good 20ml of it.
The Vanilla is not coming thru enough, TH is also on the rather low side, fumes as always good. Still looking for the Vanilla Custard, that tastes like homemade custard, not like the Tetrapack one.

*My Rating: 5/10 *

I mostly used the ZMax with either Mini ProTank or EVOD tanks. Set to 7-9W. And don't forget: taste is subjective

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (16/12/13)

Tom said:


> *Vanilla Custard*
> 
> I agree with @Silver1 .... its mediocre. But, different to Silver1's review, I think the VM4 is much better in comparison. I have been using it more often then the VM4 in the last few days (VM4 is running low )....vaped a good 20ml of it.
> The Vanilla is not coming thru enough, TH is also on the rather low side, fumes as always good. Still looking for the Vanilla Custard, that tastes like homemade custard, not like the Tetrapack one.
> ...



Good review. I loved the Vanilla Custard when I first got it, vaped it for about a week then mixed my own with the DYI supplies. Now I like my own mix more than the premixed one  Strange how taste changes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom (16/12/13)

JB1987 said:


> I'll definitely get some VM4 in January to try, not a tobacco fan so don't know if I'll like it though, but curious enough to try.


 
Not much tobacco flavour in it, the caramel is the dominant flavour. And....full of flavour!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (16/12/13)

JB1987 said:


> FYI, my recipe is as follows:
> 50/50 PG/VG at 9mg nic, 8% Custard, 4% Vanilla and 2% Caramel. Let it steep for about a week with the cap of giving it a good shake everyday.


 
and how does that come in, if 10 is homemade custard and 1 is tetrapack custard? I tried to steep it as well, but only for 2 days because I needed to save my VM4  Maybe I should give the rest of it an extra week, now that I ordered more VM4....
I actually will do that right now, and give feedback in a week.


----------



## JB1987 (16/12/13)

Tom said:


> and how does that come in, if 10 is homemade custard and 1 is tetrapack custard? I tried to steep it as well, but only for 2 days because I needed to save my VM4  Maybe I should give the rest of it an extra week, now that I ordered more VM4....
> I actually will do that right now, and give feedback in a week.



At the moment I'll give it a 7, think I'll up the Vanilla a bit, the Caramel gives a nice sweetness. Throat hit isn't too strong, but fine for me, very smooth.


----------



## Silver (16/12/13)

Hi Tom and JB1987, lovely to hear your comments on your DIY experiences. 

As Tom has repeatedly said, taste is so subjective. I am not a fan of the VM4/Vanilla Custard flavours. But please do continue reporting back on the VM DIY progress...

I haven't tried my VM DIY yet but hope to start pretty soon. I am a novice at DIY so I dont have big expectations...

As a matter of interest, do you need to steep DIY juice if you've just used 1 flavour? Or is steeping only required when you mix 2 or more flavours?


----------



## JB1987 (16/12/13)

Hi Silver, I'm not an expert by any means, only started this DIY thing about 3 weeks ago  My experience so far is that any juice smooths out after steeping for about 5-7 days, even if it is just 1 flavour. Mixed a small batch of Caramel flavour only and tasted it everyday for about 5 days, the flavour definitely improved over time. Leaving it to steep with the cap (incl dropper cap) off in a dark cupboard seems to do the trick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## umzungu (3/1/14)

ok - I am very surprised.
Been vaping for a while and mostly vape imported juice - my primary vendor is GoodLife Vapour whose juices I love.

Bought some of Oupa's juice and it is very, very good.
Vaping on a Reo - which is so efficient I am leaning toward less strongly flavoured juices as strong flavour are a little overwhelming with it.

Peach/Rooibos 12mg - definate ADV candidate for me - reminds me strongly of Beechies Peach/Apricot that I loved as a kid. Will definately be ordering more of this and in bulk!!

Banana Cream 12mg - what it says on the bottle, nive ripe banana flavour with a smoothness coming from the cream. A little sweet for an ADV but an enjoyable vape.

Have to say I am generally amazed by the quality of these juices - way better than anything else local (although I havent tried five pawns yet!)

Will be exploring more of the range shortly!

Well done Benji!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (3/1/14)

I fully agree @umzungu

I also love the Peach Rooibos - its a classic for me.

Three cheers to @Oupa (Benji) from Vapour Mountain!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (3/1/14)

Thanks for the kind words guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (3/1/14)

Oupa said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys!


well deserved for having created a good local supply!


----------



## Oupa (3/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Thanks Silver. I wonder, @Oupa, if this one is the same or stronger than the Vapour Mountain Menthol concentrate?


 
Sorry Matthee, I never answered your question... it is indeed the same concentrate used in the eliquid blend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiri (8/1/14)

Oupa said:


> Hey Tom, thanks for the great feedback! When placing your next order, remind me to include a free sample of Peach Rooibos (with the Peach flavour boosted a bit). Would really appreciate your feedback... I might do 2 variations of Peach Rooibos going forward, as at the moment about a third of customers would prefer more Peach in there. Will have to think of product names to differentiate between the two. Which makes me think, if I do decide to run with 2 variations we can have a competition where forum members can name the 2 variations and win a nice prize for the winning entry!


----------



## Spiri (8/1/14)

Peach leaf tea (Regular peach rooibos) James & the Giant Peach (boosted peach rooibos)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/1/14)

Where's everyone getting VG from. Don't recall seeing it in the pricelist. Will be placing an order tonight, so I'm curious if Oupa is stocking it. I have pg nic and the flavoring is probably using pg as a carrier so I'm going to need VG to clear a 50/50 mix. 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon


----------



## TylerD (8/1/14)

Any pharmacy. Glycerine.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> As a matter of interest, do you need to steep DIY juice if you've just used 1 flavour? Or is steeping only required when you mix 2 or more flavours?



I have a bit of experience with DIY and can tell you that if a juice tastes crap freshly mixed it's not going to get any better over time. Steeping just brings out subtler notes. Nothing earth shattering. 

After I mixed a fresh batch I'd heat it up in warm water give it a shake and let it set then vape. If it's off. It's off. If it's good it might get slightly more complex. Steeping is not gods gift to DIY. Don't get too OCD over it. We're not making whine here. 


Sent from the Millennium Falcon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick (8/1/14)

TylerD said:


> Any pharmacy. Glycerine.


Just get the BP

Higher grade of purity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (8/1/14)

Pick n pay pharmacy had bp glycerine at 11.99 per 100 ml i bought 3 at newlands PnP

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oupa (8/1/14)

What they said ^ Any pharmacy will stock it.... Obviously just make sure its Glycerine BP or Glycerine USP.


----------



## Gizmo (8/1/14)

Really sweet. Thanks for head up


----------



## Oupa (8/1/14)

Thanks for the reminder Spiri! I will kick off the competition with a new thread in the VM sub forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiri (9/1/14)

Got my 4 x 10ml sampler juices from Vapour mountain yesterday.
Peach Rooibos, Vanilla Custard, Banana Cream & Marshmallow.

Mounted Peach rooibos first - tastes light and sophisticated (alot like Lipton peach ice tea), just needs a tiny boost. I like it alot though.
Next was Marshmallow - Average taste, I dont love it, but i don't dislike it.
Today during lunchtime I mounted Banana cream, wow! - I love it, the coconut undertones are what makes it for me.

I have not tried the Vanilla custard yet, i'm hoping I saved the best for last, looking forward to vaping it.

Oupa, I have two words for you: LEKKER SOUS!

Running to Vapour Mountain from now on to keep me juiced up.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (10/1/14)

Hi all

I am now commencing my second round of reviews of various additional Vapour Mountain ready-made juices which I have not tried before. 

In my first round I reviewed LITCHI, BERRY BLAZE, VM4, BANANA CREAM, MANGO, PEACH ROOIBOS, MENTHOL ICE and VANILLA CUSTARD. My outright favourites of that batch were LITCHI and PEACH ROOIBOS. My reviews of these juices can be found earlier in this thread.

In the line up for this round of reviews is PINEAPPLE, PASSION PEACH, TAURUS, POLAR MINT, CHOC MINT and MARSHMALLOW. I will be reviewing these over the coming week or so.

They are all 10ml sample bottles. I got them from Vapour Mountain (@Oupa) and they cost R50 each. According to Vapour Mountain, they are "mostly 50/50 or 60/40 PG/VG blends". I got the 18mg nicotine strength. 

The first one is PINEAPPLE. Here goes

*Vapour Mountain PINEAPPLE (18mg)*

It's average, not what I was hoping for.

The pineapple taste is there, but it's a muted, dull sweet taste. I was hoping for something more punchy and vibrant like the sweet and sour taste you get when biting into a perfect pineapple. But it was not to be. The bit of flavour that is there is sweet like a slightly over-ripe pineapple but dulled. I picked up no layering of flavours. This one tastes like a single flavour as the name would suggest. It's not unpleasant at all and it does taste like pineapple, but it's too subdued for me. I gave it a chance over several tanks and vaped it almost exclusively for 2 days, but just couldn't get excited about it. 

The aftertaste is very slight and also a bit dull. It disappears fairly quickly. 

I found the throat hit was low to medium. Two or more drags started tickling my throat but not that much. 

Vapour production was good, something I have noticed with most of Vapour Mountain's juices. 

*Overall, this juice was disappointing. I was hoping for something with more flavour and vibrancy. I won't be re-ordering.*

Equipment used: Protank 2 Mini, Standard 2.2 ohm coil (measuring 2.25 ohms on the Sigelei ohm meter), Vision Spinner VV battery set to 4.1 Volts (implying about 7.5 Watts).

Packaging
I generally like the simple packaging of the Vapour Mountain juices. It's a simple squeezable plastic bottle with an easy to remove cap. It is labelled with the flavour and nicotine strength. However I feel there are some areas where the packaging and labelling could be improved:
- the bottle does not have a child friendly cap
- there is no date of production
- the PG/VG ratio is not displayed
- and to be picky, the flavour label is a bit small

In my next review I will include a photo of the juice bottle for those that haven't seen it before.


----------



## Andre (10/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am now commencing my second round of reviews of various additional Vapour Mountain ready-made juices which I have not tried before.
> 
> ...


Pity, I was hoping for a good Pineapple, thanks for the honest review, Silver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac (11/1/14)

Perhaps this is a side effects of being spoilt by the 5 Pawns juices. I assume you've been vaping those before you opened your bottle of Pineapple ? Trust me, it happens. I used to vape and love juice "A" , until i tried juice "B" , and when i went back to "A" , i didn't like it at all, in fact, i despised it. .....and all of a sudden you mention the production date, labeling, pg/vg ratio etc Spoilt brat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/1/14)

Thanks for the feedback @Zodiac. 

You are quite right that one's perception can change depending on what you've tasted before. 

And yes, you're right, my last review before this was the Five Pawns juices. 
However I have VM's Peach Rooibos in my other Protank as well and am still loving it. So Five Pawns hasn't changed how I feel about Peach Rooibos. 

As for packaging, yes, my review of Five Pawnsgot me thinking more about packaging 

Its not that I'm spoilt Im just learning whats possible... 

But I take your point fully. 

Despite the shortcomings I have highlighted on the VM packaging, it's still good and It would not stop me from buying more. 

Looking forward to what @Oupa does with the Legends line

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (11/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Zodiac.
> 
> You are quite right that one's perception can change depending on what you've tasted before.
> 
> ...


That's good to know, thanks for clearing up. Excellent review btw @Silver1, i just wanted to check whether your perception hasn't changed with 5P. But since you mention you still love your PR, its all good. 

The owner of 5 pawns is a brand promoter by trade, which means he knows exactly how to make his brand as desirable as they come. So maybe us South Africans can learn a thing or two from whats possible, and nice to have on our labels.

Oh, and i was only pulling your leg about the spoilt brat part

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (11/1/14)

@Silver1 - Definitely what happens when you are spoiled with R350 juice... Lol! Seriously, thank you for always giving your honest opinion in your reviews!

Like you mentioned, I tried to go for the minimalistic look and feel. All info will be available regarding each liquid on our website when it goes live. Date of production: Freshly mixed to order, normally 24 - 48 hours after order was placed.

The Legends range should address most of the points above 

Regarding child proof caps... I know about many top end juices that don't come with child proof caps. Do Five Pawns have them for instance? I know there are a lot of people that prefer it, but there are also those that don't. Child proof caps tend to get worn out and then becomes difficult to open and close, I've even had some that leak. And I understand that people want to be extra careful with kiddies around. I think of it this way, if you have cleaning chemicals in your house like bleach, handy andy, etc. (which are all poisonous) it normally does not come with child proof caps and you just place it higher up where the kiddies can't reach or away in a locked cupboard. The same care should be taken with eLiquid regardless of having a child proof cap or not. I do understand and respect some people's argument around this issue, as well as the fact that some suppliers do not want to stock eLiquid without child proof caps. It is the supplier and the consumer's own choice and one can never do too much to ensure the safety of the little ones.

Please note the above is my opinion only and I am not arguing for or against child proof caps. As I said, I understand the arguments for it

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (11/1/14)

Thanks for your post @Oupa 

I appreciate that you appreciate an honest review.

And yes, Five Pawns is much more expensive. I suppose I have not given much attention to the vaping pleasure versus the cost. I am thinking of introducing some kind of vaping value index to my reviews  

But lets look at the costs a bit more closely. 

*Five Pawns *is R350 for 30ml which means *R11.67 per ml*. That is very expensive.
*Vapour Mountain *juice is R120 for 30ml (lets ignore the sample size and compare the same size). So that's *R4 per ml. *

About a third of the price or said differently, Five Pawns is 3 times more expensive. On that basis, if someone can find a juice they like from Vapour Mountain, it's perfectly sustainable. If you vape say 5ml a day, that's R20 a day or about R600 per month. The same 5ml/day of Five Pawns would cost R58 per day or about R1,750 per month!

I think for me that would mean that Five Pawns is more of an occasional treat than a sustainable vaping solution.

Looking at this from another angle, one needs to analyse the vaping pleasure you get versus the cost.

Does Five Pawns give me 3 times the vaping pleasure? No. I'd say just a bit more. So from a pleasure versus cost perspective (i.e. value), Vapour Mountain wins. 

Then again, to get that bit extra of vaping pleasure sometimes can cost exponentially more. And so too with many other things in life. 

From my perspective @Oupa, your current juices are fantastic and priced very well. I will certainly be buying more. With Five Pawns, I want to save a lot of it to vape it on different equipment and have it as a treat. I may order replacements over time but Vapour Mountain is the kind of juice that keeps me going...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Oupa (11/1/14)

Exactly, that's why there is a place for the top end expensive juices as well and why people buy it... it's like me enjoying a good single malt whiskey. It's expensive... but I also enjoy Jameson and JW black, but the occasional expensive single malt is damn good and a real treat!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (11/1/14)

On the issue of *child proof caps*, let me say the following

Firstly, I don't have children. Small children are hardly ever at my place. So my views may be entirely different if I had kids.

Five Pawns does NOT have child proof caps. You simply twist open the dripper cap and the bottle is open.
I guess it was unfair of me to make the comment about child proof caps on your juice and not on the Five Pawns. I actually will go make some edits to my Five Pawns reviews.

Let's just be clear what is a child proof cap - so we are all talking about the same thing. My understanding of a child proof cap is something that when twisted does not open, it just twists freely and doesn't open. In order to open it you have to press it down and then twist - then the threads catch and it unscrews normally. 

Not sure why they call this "child proof" since I am pretty sure many children could open it if they fiddled with it long enough. Probably a better description is "child deterrent". 

I actually prefer the non "child-proof" caps since I find them easier to open (LOL - I'm probably a child). I find the child-proof caps sometimes stop working well after a while. They do irritate me a bit. 

So if I had things my way for now I would prefer all juices to have "normal caps". But I think that the child issue is more important in the longer run and I do think that effort needs to be spent on designing better "child proof" caps. I.e. ones that are more difficult for kids to open and ones that work smoothly for longer with less irritation factor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nooby (11/1/14)

My daughter is almost 2 years old, and she always seems to go for my e-juice bottles.. I really do feel a tiny bit less worried with the "child safety " caps.. I can see how she keeps turning and turning with no luck.. she eventually gives up and moves on to her next obstacle. No matter what safety these bottles have, I will never trust any of it with my child . In the end, it's my responsibility to keep it out of her reach at all times.. sorry for blubbering lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/1/14)

Here is my next Vapour Mountain review. This time it's the PASSION PEACH.

Once again, a 10ml sample bottle from Vapour Mountain (@Oupa) and it cost R50. According to Vapour Mountain, their juices are "mostly 50/50 or 60/40 PG/VG blends". This one also has 18mg nicotine strength.

*Vapour Mountain PASSION PEACH (18mg)*

Wow, I love it.

It has a lovely mix of passion fruit and peach flavours, exactly as the name suggests. The flavours are spot on. I do like passion fruit as a flavour and mix myself the passion fruit cordial drink daily, so I am familiar with it. The passion fruit granadilla taste is definitely there, so too the peach. The combination works well together. The flavours are quite subtle and not in your face but it has more flavour than the previous Pineapple juice I reviewed. They are well balanced too. I found the Passion Fruit to be slightly more dominant, which I liked.

The flavours are natural tasting. It's a very nice, light and refreshing vape. It is on the sweet side, but not too sweet since the flavours are not overly strong. The aftertaste doesn't last long but is pleasant.

I found it had a pleasurable medium strength throat hit (for me at least). More than the Pineapple and the same type of throat hit as my other two favourite VM juices (Peach Rooibos and Litchi). Two or more drags can definitely be felt - with the lovely passion fruit flavour coming to the fore. Vapour wise it's very good, like the other VM juices. Lots of vapour even on my standard kit 

What makes this juice great for me is that the flavours are very pleasing yet subtle. So I can vape it continuously. I also get a nice throat hit.

*Overall, I love this this juice for its subtle pleasing passion fruit flavour and decent throat hit. I've marked it as a potential all day vape. Thank you @Oupa! I will definitely be re-ordering.*

Equipment used: Protank 2 Mini, Standard 2.2 ohm coil (measuring 2.2 ohms on the Sigelei ohm meter), Vision Spinner VV battery set to 4.1 Volts (implying about 7.6 Watts).

Here's a picture of the 10ml juice bottle:




I like the packaging and find it easy to use.
- As I said in my previous review, the bottles are clearly marked with the flavour and the nicotine strength.
- The date of production is not on the label but as @Oupa pointed out they are mixed when ordered.
- The PG/VG ratio is not on the label, but we know VM's juices are in the 50/50-60/40 PG/VG range.
- The screw caps are not of the "child-deterrent" type. The cap works well and screws on perfectly. I actually prefer this, but bear this in mind if you prefer your juices to have "child-deterrent" caps.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick (12/1/14)

Nooby said:


> My daughter is almost 2 years old, and she always seems to go for my e-juice bottles.. I really do feel a tiny bit less worried with the "child safety " caps.. I can see how she keeps turning and turning with no luck.. she eventually gives up and moves on to her next obstacle. No matter what safety these bottles have, I will never trust any of it with my child . In the end, it's my responsibility to keep it out of her reach at all times.. sorry for blubbering lol



There's an old saying, there's no such thing as a child-proof cap

My son at 2, got the child proof cap off a Jik bottle, in about 2 seconds flat - the jik was in a cupboard with child-proof safety latches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (12/1/14)

Derick said:


> There's an old saying, there's no such thing as a child-proof cap
> 
> My son at 2, got the child proof cap off a Jik bottle, in about 2 seconds flat - the jik was in a cupboard with child-proof safety latches



Hectic!


----------



## Derick (12/1/14)

Yep - I now know my GTI can make it from our house to the hospital in 12 minutes - luckily he hadn't drank any of it, but we weren't sure, so 12 minutes and R750 later we could breathe again

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (14/1/14)

Time for my next Vapour Mountain review. This time it's CHOC MINT.

Once again, a 10ml sample bottle from Vapour Mountain (@Oupa) and it cost R50. According to Vapour Mountain, their juices are "mostly 50/50 or 60/40 PG/VG blends". This one is also 18mg/ml nicotine strength. 

*Vapour Mountain CHOC MINT (18mg)*

I love it.

It has a delicious mint and chocolate flavour just as the name implies. The mint is there straight away and is refreshing and cool on the lips. It's a classic pure mint taste. Then I get the more subtle chocolate, which makes for an interesting combination. It's not a sweet chocolate, slightly on the bitter side - but nice. It's quite a simple straightforward chocolate, not a rich or complex one. The taste reminds me a bit of those milk chocolate buttons. The flavours taste natural.

The mint is the more dominant flavour, yet the flavours are still nicely balanced and they work well together. What I like is that the flavours are not overpowering or too strong so I could vape it on an ongoing basis. And so I have been for the past 3 days or so. The more I vaped. the more I wanted. A good sign. 

The aftertaste is a pleasant mint with a feint bit of chocolate. The mint stays for a while and kept my mouth nice and refreshed. 

I found the throat hit to be a bit lower than other VM juices. I would rate it as low to medium. I am a throat hit person so this is the only slight negative for me. I found myself occasionally taking double drags and quick inhales to compensate, so it wasn't a big problem. Vapour production was high as with many other VM juices. 

I was curious to see how this compared with Five Pawns' Bowdens Mate, which also has mint and chocolate in its flavour profile. Bowdens Mate is smoother versus a slightly more "coarseness" to the VM juices - but this isn't a bad thing since I quite like the coarseness on my throat  Bowdens Mate has a more complex flavour (with vanilla as well) versus a more straighforward flavour profile from VM's Choc Mint. And I found the chocolate in Bowdens Mate to be more hidden than in VM's Choc Mint. Overall, VM's Choc Mint holds its weight and I found it almost as pleasurable if not equally as pleasurable as vaping Bowden's Mate! At a third of the price, VM's Choc Mint wins - regarding value. For now, bear in mind I am vaping these juices on "fairly standard equipment" at a power of 7-8 Watts. Perhaps my impressions would change at higher power on different equipment. I will hopefully revisit this in time.

*Overall, I love this this juice for its refreshing mint flavour made interesting by the small dose of chocolate - and that the flavours are not too overpowering - just right. I will definitely be re-ordering.*

Equipment used: Protank 2 Mini, Standard 2.2 ohm coil (measuring 2.2 ohms on the Sigelei ohm meter), Vision Spinner VV battery set to 4.0 Volts (implying about 7.3 Watts).

Note that Vapour Mountain's juice bottles do not have "child-deterrent" caps. Bear this in mind if you prefer your juices to have "child-deterrent" caps.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (14/1/14)

Good news, indeed, Silver. I love Bowden's Mate. Will definitely try VM's choc mint. BTW, for Bowden's Mate I added 2.2 ml of 100 mg PG nicotine to up the nic to 18 and get a better throat hit.


----------



## Silver (14/1/14)

Thanks @Matthee 
Where did you get the 100mg PG nic?


----------



## Andre (14/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Thanks @Matthee
> Where did you get the 100mg PG nic?


Imported from rtsvapes.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (14/1/14)

Choc Mint is one of my ADV's! Glad you like it @Silver1 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (14/1/14)

Thanks again to Oupa for the Menthol VM... It is really a refreshing and mentholly vape, I love it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (14/1/14)

Glad you enjoy it! Not for the faint-hearted!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nooby (14/1/14)

Oupa said:


> Glad you enjoy it! Not for the faint-hearted!



Certainly is not indeed... But I love all your juices. Best locally produced flavor, in my opinion

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/1/14)

Thanks @Oupa - yes, I really like the Choc Mint. I didn't have high expectations for it. Goes to show how different each juice is.


----------



## Silver (17/1/14)

Here is my next Vapour Mountain review. This one is MARSHMALLOW.

Once again, a 10ml sample bottle from Vapour Mountain (@Oupa) and it cost R50. According to Vapour Mountain, their juices are "mostly 50/50 or 60/40 PG/VG blends". This one is also 18mg/ml nicotine strength. 

*Vapour Mountain MARSHMALLOW (18mg)*

It doesn't do much for me.

The taste of marshmallow is there but it's so slight I can hardly taste it. The flavour that comes through tastes like those lightly-flavoured white fluffy marshmallows. It's not a bad taste or unpleasant, just that it's so slight that it doesn't do much for me. There is hardly any aftertaste. I thought it was my equipment or coil playing games so I changed things and vaped other flavours then cleaned and came back to this. It was the same. I found there is more flavour when smelling the juice in the bottle than vaping it. 

On the positive side, I got a fairly decent medium-strength throat hit and vapour production was good. It was on par with other VM juices, which mostly have high vapour. 

I will probably vape the rest of the sample bottle if I am running low on juice or need a neutral type of vape. Those that like a very slightly flavoured vape and like marshmallows may like this juice. 

*Overall, it doesn't do much for me since the flavour is hardly perceivable to my taste buds. I won't be re-ordering.*

Equipment used: Protank 2 Mini, Standard 2.2 ohm coil (measuring 2.0 ohms on the Sigelei ohm meter), Vision Spinner VV battery set to 3.8 Volts (implying about 7.2 Watts).

Note that Vapour Mountain's juice bottles do not have "child-deterrent" caps. Bear this in mind if you prefer your juices to have "child-deterrent" caps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (17/1/14)

Thanks for the review @Silver1 ! I must say it is quite a "mallow" flavor... Lol. But it does wake up a bit on RBA's at higher power. Maybe save some for when you get there with your upgrades

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (19/1/14)

Here is my next Vapour Mountain review. It is TAURUS.

TAURUS is the name Vapour Mountain gives to their Energy drink flavour. I like the name 

Once again, a 10ml sample bottle from Vapour Mountain (@Oupa) and it cost R50. According to Vapour Mountain, their juices are "mostly 50/50 or 60/40 PG/VG blends". This one is also 18mg/ml nicotine strength. 

*Vapour Mountain TAURUS (18mg)*

It's not a bad juice but I don't like it that much. 

Let me start off by saying that I like the Energy Drink flavour generally. I like that strong raspberry type freshness. But it needs to taste quite natural. I used to drink lots of Red Bull and loved it (don't anymore) so am keen to find a super tasting energy drink flavoured vape.

This one's not going to do it for me. The energy drink flavour is there but it has a bit of an artificial taste to it which I don't like. It doesn't taste as natural as many of the other VM juices. The flavour is not in your face, it's a bit subdued. This works well in other juices but for me, I think it needs to pop out a bit more. This juice is on the sweet side but not overly sweet. The vape was smooth, which I liked. The aftertaste also has the same artificial tones. It's quite slight though but present. The aftertaste doesn't stay for too long.

I found the throat hit was on the low side - on the lower end of the throat hit spectrum for the VM juices I've tried so far. Performing multiple drags doesn't make it much more intense, it just boosts the flavour a bit. Vapour production was high, on par with other VM juices.

I struggled to get through a few tanks of this juice. I will probably try mixing this with other juices to see if it works well as a mixer. Perhaps adding a minty flavour may mask that artificial taste.

*Overall, it's not a bad juice but I don't like the artificial taste. I won't be re-ordering.*

Equipment used: Protank 2 Mini, Standard 2.2 ohm coil (measuring 2.0 ohms on the Sigelei ohm meter), Innokin iTaste VV/VW battery set to 8.0 Watts (implying about 4.0 Volts).

Note that Vapour Mountain's juice bottles do not have "child-deterrent" caps. Bear this in mind if you prefer your juices to have "child-deterrent" caps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (24/1/14)

*Peach^2 Rooibos:*

Initial thoughts on the juice:
- it's not too thick so it wicks really well on protank
- this is the single most accurate flavoured ejuice I've ever tasted, when it says peach rooibos on the bottle, well it's peach rooibos in the vape, I could blind taste test this one.
- i'm personally loving the peach kick so I think the peach^2 rooibos is more my style than the original
- it's not an overly sweet vape at all, best way I can explain it some juices you try and right off the bat you get this delicious sweetness which is great for a few puffs and then you get sick of it, but this juice is good all day!
- tastes kinda like lipton iced tea...

equipment used: protank 2 single coil with protank 2 tank section and aerotank base/airflow controller, draw set all the way airy open and running on eVic at 7W (could bump this up since it wicks so well)

*Cotton Candy Concentrate:*
Mixed this one with my usual starting point ratio for concentrates:
4-5% concentrate
60%PG/40%VG
- this thing is sweeeeeet, really sweet, you gotta love a sweet vape to do this one (but hey it's cotton candy what did you expect?)
- will lower concentrate % to 3% or lower for next mix
- it's actually really nice, I'm not sure I would say it tastes exactly like cotton candy right now, but it's too strong for me as is, perhaps it will be more accurate at lower concentrate %.
- i will definitely make up another batch of this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/1/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> *Peach^2 Rooibos:*
> 
> Initial thoughts on the juice:
> - it's not too thick so it wicks really well on protank
> ...


Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/1/14)

A great thank you to all the previous reviewers for taking the time to give us their impressions. Just makes it so much easier to select a juice to fit one's palate.
*
Vapour Mountain PASSION PEACH (18 MG)*
Wow, this is amazingly natural. Crisp and fresh fruit, never fading away, neither over sweet. The perfect balance for my palate. Good throat hit and vapour as well. Best of all is that HRH also raves about it - this will only be the second juice she is prepared to vape - after I have had her try many, many. Ordering more!

Equipment used: Reo Grand with Reomizer2 at 0.9 ohms and a ceramic wick.

*Vapour Mountain BANANA CREAM (18 mg)*
Beautiful smooth banana, not overly sweet at all for my current taste, with a perfectly blended coconut tone. Love it, ordering more. Throat hit is more subdued, but adequate. Great vapour.

Equipment used: SVD at 12 Watts with Kayfun 3.1 at 1.1 ohms and an Ekowool wick.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom (30/1/14)

Banana Cream is the killer! As I said in my review....that was the one I had the least expectation of, and it became an ADV. Good to see that others enjoy it too, so even taste is subjective those reviews can lead to testing new juices. same now for the Choc Mint, I never thought of ordering it before, but did now based on @Silver1 review.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## devdev (30/1/14)

I can concur that the Choc mint is amazing. I dilute all my juices, as I find the flavour too intense otherwise and when I dilute the choc mint it gets this really interesting nutty flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (31/1/14)

Matthee said:


> A great thank you to all the previous reviewers for taking the time to give us their impressions. Just makes it so much easier to select a juice to fit one's palate.
> *
> Vapour Mountain PASSION PEACH (18 MG)*
> Wow, this is amazingly natural. Crisp and fresh fruit, never fading away, neither over sweet. The perfect balance for my palate. Good throat hit and vapour as well. Best of all is that HRH also raves about it - this will only be the second juice she is prepared to vape - after I have had her try many, many. Ordering more!
> ...




Thanks for the posting @Matthee. Glad you appreciate the reviews and have found new juices that you like.

Must be amazing on the REO - or at least, at high power

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (31/1/14)

Tom said:


> Banana Cream is the killer! As I said in my review....that was the one I had the least expectation of, and it became an ADV. Good to see that others enjoy it too, so even taste is subjective those reviews can lead to testing new juices. same now for the Choc Mint, I never thought of ordering it before, but did now based on @Silver1 review.



Thanks @Tom, i appreciate your comments. I also like the banana cream. Hope you like the Choc Mint...


----------



## Gazzacpt (31/1/14)

@Tom choc mint is very very good got a 10ml sample and it was gone in 3 days. I did let it steep for a week, was a bit rough fresh. After that my dripper drank it down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/1/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> @Tom choc mint is very very good got a 10ml sample and it was gone in 3 days. I did let it steep for a week, was a bit rough fresh. After my dripper drank it down.


That is good to know @Gazzacpt. Tried my sample straight out of the mailbox and it was not good. Will let it steep some more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokyg (31/1/14)

Matthee said:


> That is good to know @Gazzacpt. Tried my sample straight out of the mailbox and it was not good. Will let it steep some more.


Thats the best way! Oupa advised me to steep all juice for at leat a week when i get it.. Im finding that they have only matured now 2 weeks later..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (31/1/14)

Smokyg said:


> Thats the best way! Oupa advised me to steep all juice for at leat a week when i get it.. Im finding that they have only matured now 2 weeks later..



Ja I'm impatient and compulsive if I buy something it must be used now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg (31/1/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Ja I'm impatient and compulsive if I buy something it must be used now.


Haha! You are not alone! Interesting tho how you can notice the slightest changes every day... Sadly I left it to long before I ordered so I only have fresh juice to vape.


----------



## Gazzacpt (31/1/14)

Lol I always have backup. Compulsive about that to. Maybe I should see a head doc.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokyg (31/1/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Lol I always have backup. Compulsive about that to. Maybe I should see a head doc.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Lol, we highjacking the thread again! Im a terrible forum poster... Lol, should create a thread called OCD vaping practices ....


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/2/14)

I'm interested to know how other ppl find VM4 after steeping for about 2 weeks. 

I managed to stay away from it for a week and filled my rev tank mini with it on a 1.8-1.9ohm coil at 3.8V and it blew my socks off. 
The caramel has rounded out, the bit of tobacco in there is shining through especially on the exhale, I don't quite know if I'm picking up a bit of a vanilla tone but there is something else there too. Now I understand what Oupa meant when he said let it steep and the complexity comes out. Its as if all the edges got knocked of leaving this creamy caramel with tobacco undertones. 

Absolutely brilliant.

I'm not going to rate TH and vapour production because its 18mg that kicks anyway and I'm not a cloud chaser more a flavour boy so vapour production is not a biggie for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev (2/2/14)

I agree @Gazzacpt Oupa's juices just get better and better with time. My VM4 is almost 7 weeks old, and its great, although I mix it with vanilla custard to make my own VanillaM4 inhouse blend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (2/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I'm interested to know how other ppl find VM4 after steeping for about 2 weeks.
> 
> I managed to stay away from it for a week and filled my rev tank mini with it on a 1.8-1.9ohm coil at 3.8V and it blew my socks off.
> The caramel has rounded out, the bit of tobacco in there is shining through especially on the exhale, I don't quite know if I'm picking up a bit of a vanilla tone but there is something else there too. Now I understand what Oupa meant when he said let it steep and the complexity comes out. Its as if all the edges got knocked of leaving this creamy caramel with tobacco undertones.
> ...


how exactly did you steep it? need to know, as I am expecting a larger order


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/2/14)

Tom said:


> how exactly did you steep it? need to know, as I am expecting a larger order



Hey Tom
Some guys take the caps and nozzles off I just leave it in a cool dark corner and forget about it. When I remember I shake it a bit give it a sniff and put it away again. The most important part is to forget about it. Thats hard to do especially when VM4 is so good right from when I collect it at the source.


----------



## Andre (2/2/14)

From what I have read about steeping, evidence is that it really is not required to remove the cap and nozzles. I agree with the way @Gazzacpt does it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (2/2/14)

ok, then mine will steep nicely, besides the first one from the lot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/2/14)

I read somewhere that you need air in the bottle to get it to steep, so my guess is just to open it every few days and squeeze the bottle slightly to circulate the air at the top above the liquid. And then shake it a bit. Not sure if this makes a difference, i havent tried different methods to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Tornalca (3/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> I read somewhere that you need air in the bottle to get it to steep, so my guess is just to open it every few days and squeeze the bottle slightly to circulate the air at the top above the liquid. And then shake it a bit. Not sure if this makes a difference, i havent tried different methods to see if it makes a difference.



Have you tried the lukewarm bath for steeping. I do this on day one after the juices are mixed. In my opinion it kick starts the steeping process (You will immediately see changes in juice color)

Open the caps of all the juices. Place in container. Add warm (not boiling) water to the container up to the level the bottles almost want to fall over. Leave in warm until room temperature, shaking it every 30 min.
Close caps and store for another week. Shaking once a day.


----------



## Tom (6/2/14)

*Choc Mint*

I received it today, and could not resist testing it. Made a new coil, 1 ohm on ekowool, in the Igo-L. I enjoy it, even without steeping, as it was suggested. I bought 3 bottles, so the other 2 will have some time to steep anyway. But it is no comparison to 5 Pawns....and I never expected it to be. Both taste like chocolate, but the VM Choc Mint is of a different kind. Slightly more darker chocolate then the Bowdens Mate. The minty part is no real difference though. Using the 12mg version it has a good TH, and as always from VM it has good vapour.

The differences is like with whiskey: use the 5 Pawns as the once in a while deluxe treat, and the VM Choc Mint as the every day treat. Or starting your evening with 5 Pawns in the dripper, then switch to VM in a tank.

Yes, VM Choc Mint is on its way to become a good ADV, the third one from @Oupa . Well done.

*My Rating: 8/10 (might get higher rating after steeping)*

*Edit: new rating
*
*My new Rating: 10/10 (after steeping)*

I used the Nemesis with the Igo-L dripper. 1 ohm single coil on ekowool. And don't forget: taste is subjective

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/2/14)

Fantastic @Tom! Glad you liked it. It is also one of my Vapour Mountain favourites. I can't wait to try the VM juices again on the IGO-L - and I will do so fairly soon. Only thing is I need more VM juice. My staples are running low 

I liked your whiskey analogy.

Slightly off the topic of this VM thread, but how did you find the vape on the Ekowool compared to the cotton?


----------



## Tom (6/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Slightly off the topic of this VM thread, but how did you find the vape on the Ekowool compared to the cotton?


I cant say much about a flavour difference yet compared with cotton wool, but I can say that I recently used some silica. And that taste I got was a bit weird. But that could have been because it was Silica I got somewhere, probably came with a tank. So, that could have been cheap silica? Don't know.
But.....I am looking for a better, longer lasting vape in the dripper. And that is really good with the Ekowool, it can really keep a lot of juice and vapes much longer compared to cotton wool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Slightly off the topic of this VM thread, but how did you find the vape on the Ekowool compared to the cotton?



@Silver1 My experience was VM4 and cotton did not get along. 
Currently dripping VM Choc Mint on cotton and its really good, better taste than silica or ekowool. Also a fresh bottle collected yesterday. Its a bit rough as I previously stated somewhere but good.

@Tom if you think its good now just wait a week or 2 it only gets better. The choc rounds out and becomes a more full flavour, the mint tones down just a bit and they complement each other more than fight for dominance. Lol listen to me sounding a foodie when talking about ejuice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/2/14)

hopefully my VM arrives tomorrow , it is going to be so hard just to put it away and not sample a few ... hmm , dunno if i can do it .


----------



## Tom (6/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> if you think its good now just wait a week or 2 it only gets better. The choc rounds out and becomes a more full flavour, the mint tones down just a bit and they complement each other more than fight for dominance. Lol listen to me sounding a foodie when talking about ejuice.


gr8, that is exactly whats needed! The chocolate needs to come out more. 100% agreement here  will put the open bottle away tonight, cap off. At least for a couple of days for starters

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/2/14)

Tom said:


> gr8, that is exactly whats needed! The chocolate needs to come out more. 100% agreement here  will put the open bottle away tonight, cap off. At least for a couple of days for starters



@Tom I know you very busy right now but have you tried the choc/mint again recently. Mines coming along quite nicely.


----------



## Tom (10/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> @Tom I know you very busy right now but have you tried the choc/mint again recently. Mines coming along quite nicely.


yip, I was going to comment actually. I have steeped it for 2 days , but its anyhow now one week since it was mixed up....and it does improve, for sure. the chocolate is definitely more prominent. still needs a bit more tho, but atm i cant keep my fingers off it. Got 2 more of it, for Germany. By then it should be complete.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (10/2/14)

ok so i have been playing big time with my VM juices .. the choc mint got about an hour of frother and a day of standing in an open glass .. WOW ... it's loaded in my kayfun and i aint leaving the dam thing alone , only time i am putting this one down is when it's empty ......

shout out to @Oupa for this one .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/2/14)

Drip drip puff lol right time to put is away again.


----------



## vaalboy (13/2/14)

Slightly behind the curve here as I have been vaping the main stream imported brands for months now. Received my first order from VM this week. Ordered the acclaimed VM4 and menthol ice, banana cream and peach rooibos all in 18mg. All I can say is wow, wow, wow. The VM4 is going to be my ADV for sure.

IMHO this is top class juice and I'm sure my next order will keep Oupa out of nappy changing for a while.

Vaping on a zmax @3.4v on an iclear 30b.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (13/2/14)

Thanks for the kind words guys! As long as you guys enjoy our juices we will keep making them 

Bring it on vaalboy! I can change nappys with my eyes closed already... Mixing eliquid is a completely different story though... need to be wide awake for that exercise!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> Received my first order from VM this week.



I placed an order the other day! Can't wait to taste them!


----------



## Oupa (13/2/14)

Your order is ready and will be shipping tomorrow @Rob Fisher . Yours and a few other orders were ready today, but we ran out of labels for the 30ml bottles with the back-log we had and the great increase in popularity of our juices!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/14)

Oupa said:


> Your order is ready and will be shipping tomorrow @Rob Fisher . Yours and a few other orders were ready today, but we ran out of labels for the 30ml bottles with the back-log we had and the great increase in popularity of our juices!



That is AWESOME news Oupa! I can't wait! Thanks for keeping me in the loop!


----------



## Silver (14/2/14)

So glad more have tried and enjoyed VM's juices.

So far my favourites are Peach Rooibos, Litchi, Choc Mint, Banana Cream and Passion Peach, roughly in that order. 

I have tried most of the flavours. They're all good quality juices and all vape well. My favourites are the ones i like best according to my taste. Once again, the subjectivity of flavour is evident. VM4 is a hot favourite of many but too sweet for me. 

Well priced and great quality.

Glad i found out about you @Oupa!

Just can i ask you please dont do nappy changing while mixing the juices

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vaalboy (14/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Just can i ask you please dont do nappy changing while mixing the juices



Choc mint flavor..............

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Oupa (14/2/14)

Hahaha! ... I am OCD when it comes to washing hands and using latex gloves! You can not imagine through how much alcohol based hand sanitizer I go!

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (14/2/14)

Thank heavens @Oupa. 

Very comforting to know. You should put something to that effect on your website to explain to people how the juices are made. 

Something i have noticed when chatting to new vapers or people considering vaping is that they often say "how do you know where this stuff is made and is if its clean". Not being sexist but i have heard that a lot from women. 

So maybe a picture of you in a white lab suit with latex gloves is in order

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zodiac (14/2/14)

Strange they never ask the same thing about 'em stinkies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/2/14)

Zodiac said:


> Strange they never ask the same thing about 'em stinkies



I think of more people started asking how them stinkies are made alot more people would quit! Its disgusting really

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (14/2/14)

I will put some pics and descriptions on my website when it goes live

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)

OK my first taste of Vapour Mountain Juices and my first fill was *Litchi *because I enjoy Litchi's.

Oh what a WIN! It tastes just like the fruit itself and the taste is good on the way in and maybe even better on the way out. Yes it's perfect on the way out. Reasonable vapour production and more than enough!

I'm vaping on my MVP with a Pro Tank 2 Mini.

I was reluctant to try VM Juices because there was no web site but on recommendation I thought I would try @Oupa ... what a good decision it was and I can't wait to try all the others.

I'm not sure yet on voltages but I turned it down to 4v and it tastes better... started on Power mode 11 then Voltage 5v... most certainly better at 4v for sure. At full power it started to taste a little burnt after a few strong puffs...

Yes at 4v it is currently one of my favourites along with topQ's Menthol. This was a really good buy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)

Next in the Pro Tank 2 Mini was the *Chocolate Mint*. It's understated in that the chocolate is not in your face and actually really pleasant. The mint comes through nice and strong and I like that because I enjoy the mints and menthols... the throat hit isn't heavy and again I like that because I'm not one for being hit in the face with power. Also I found the taste better at 4v than full power mode or the higher voltage.

This could well be the vape all day juice... really smooth and really nice!

I may even like this one a little more than the Litchi! But so far so I'm really happy with Vapour Mountain Juices!

I always wondered why any of the VV units would be vaped at anything less than full blast... just starting to understand that now.

My wife is on her way home now so the next review may only be later tonight...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)

OK my wife has fallen asleep in front of the TV...

Back to my vape den... Time to try the famous *VM4*.

Very hard to put an actual taste to it... Caramel? Diddle Daddle Popcorn? Very smooth and a really pleasant vape. Again I prefer the taste at 4 volts...It's really hard to describe this one... very good vapour production. 

Please someone describe it to me... it's really nice but I can't put my taste finger on it. Let me go read some other reviews on it... stand by... OK yes caramel and vanilla... but still hard to describe but very lekker!

There is no doubt that VM Juices rock! Three flavours down and 7 more to go! Whooo! 

VM4 is another winner!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## fred1sa (15/2/14)

Hey Benji. Thanks for the samples. Really enjoyed top secret sample A and thanks for sponsoring samples at the vape meet.
Was good meeting you bro.


----------



## Tom (15/2/14)

fred1sa said:


> Hey Benji. Thanks for the samples. Really enjoyed top secret sample A and thanks for sponsoring samples at the vape meet.
> Was good meeting you bro.


lucker  must have been the Legends range, I am so bummed that I have missed that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/2/14)

Got some mystery VM sample B loaded up and a cup of coffee. Settling in for a chilled evening.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Got some mystery VM sample B loaded up and a cup of coffee. Settling in for a chilled evening.




Jealous!!!!

@Oupa, thats not fair!

LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (15/2/14)

well i am gonna be doing an order shortly as i dunno what keeps happening , i open a new VM joose and next time i look at the bottle the dam thing is nearly empty , me thinks i have a vape rat in hiding somewhere ..!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver (15/2/14)

LOL, Vape Rat - thats brilliant Rowan!


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> well i am gonna be doing an order shortly as i dunno what keeps happening , i open a new VM joose and next time i look at the bottle the dam thing is nearly empty , me thinks i have a vape rat in hiding somewhere ..!!



You called your Steam Turbine vape rat ??


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)

I wonder if there are any Vapour Mountain flavour that I don't like? Well none so far... It's now time to try the *Passion Peach*... Like the other VM Juices the vape is very smooth and understated and I think this is the key to VM's success... they are vape'able all day long. Both the passion fruit and the peach taste are there without being in your face. Taste in and out are similar and once again I find that vaping at 4 volts is optimum for my taste.

It would appear that @Oupa knows exactly what he is doing and making quality juices that will bring customers back time and time again.

Another winner! 

I'm now gonna study this "steeping" story and see if there really is a difference and the taste can be further enhanced?

4 down 6 more flavours to go... 

I would also be really interested to hear from the more experienced Vapers what voltage they use with the VM range and if they use the same voltage for all the flavours?


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I would also be really interested to hear from the more experienced Vapers what voltage they use with the VM range and if they use the same voltage for all the flavours?



I wouldn't call myself experienced.
In tanks I use 1.8 - 2.0 ohm coils and between 3.7 - 4.0V All my tanks are bottom single coil. I've gone up and down the Voltage and ohm range and am most comfortable here. I've found I don't really need a hard TH or billowing clouds just a pleasant smooth vape that I can feel going in. I posted my thoughts on VM4 somewhere here. 
Got Peach Rooibos. VM4 and Vanilla Custard going in that config.

For a RDA I settled in on a 1.1 - 1.2 ohm coil with cotton, vaping on that right now with good old VM choc mint.

As to steeping, for me it does round out the flavours.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)

Thanks @Gazzacpt I wanted to make sure I was on the right track and it appears I am... And I'm with you on the _"I've found I don't really need a hard TH or billowing clouds just a pleasant smooth vape that I can feel going in."_

Now to play with steeping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (15/2/14)

all VM fanboyz together 

it is a fact, that juice rocks and its SA thru and thru. I am so glad that I took extra stock with me, and if I run out I will maak a plan to get. Pity I don't know any german vapers (yet) to show off to....as in "check this juice from Saus Afrika"

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (15/2/14)

@Rob Fisher , i find the volts are between 3.7 - 4.2 depending on which joose and which atty / coil i have put the VM into ... but it does prefer low volts compared to say 5 pawns . i think this is actually better .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hyphen (16/2/14)

Placed my first order this weekend and it was all down to ALL the positive comments on this forum .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/14)

Just refilled the tank with VM *Mango*. I would have tried this flavour first but I had tried another make of mango juice and really didn't like it despite the fact I love mango... so it was with some trepidation that I screwed the Pro Tank Mini together ready to get a first taste of the VM version.

Just like the other VM Juices the taste is understated and I really think this may be the success of VM Juices. Not in your face but smooth as silk with just more than a hint of mango... perfect taste.

I think I have found my home of juices...

The Mango needed a slight reduction in power (Power Mode 7 compared to 8 for the other VM Juices I have tried so far).

Yes the mango is marvellous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/2/14)

Hi @Rob Fisher 

You definitely on the right track. But actually, there is no track really, its your track and what works for you. What you find pleasing, others may find terrible. But in as far as trying out the juices and varying the voltages on good equipment, youre doing that superbly. 

My experience with VM juices is similar to yours. And we are using the same tank. PT2 mini. My coils are either the 1.8 ohm or the 2.2 ohm standard coils. I havent rebuilt PT coils yet. Their actual resistance varies from about 2 ohms up to 2.4 ohms i have found. Both as measured on the dedicated ohm meter and one of my mods that can measure resistance. 

When using a Spinner battery (variable voltage only) i tend to stick around 4.0 to 4.2 volts. When in power mode on a variable power mod i am either on 7.5 watts or 8 watts. I havent noticed the need for different power settings for the different flavours, its probably just my perception at the time or the state of the coil or battery. 

As for the flavours, i share many of your sentiments. I like the mellowness of the flavours. Theyre pleasing and easy to vape all day. Not in your face. Love peach rooibos, litchi and choc mint. Also like passion peach. Not a fan of mango. Mine tasted overripe. Perhaps i should try it again. 

As for steeping, i havent got too much experience with that. I still want to do a more formalised test on this when i have time. 

I think what makes VM so good as well is that it is affordable. I have yet to come across a juice of this quality at this price point. (R4 per ml when you buy a 30ml bottle at R120). That said, I havent tried all the locally available juices yet, there are a few new ones that have popped up that i need to try out. Will do so in time. 

Enjoy it and keep up the great reviews! I find it so interesting to hear what others think about the same juices ive tried.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ShaneW (16/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK my wife has fallen asleep in front of the TV...
> 
> Back to my vape den... Time to try the famous *VM4*.
> 
> ...



Cookies and cream. That's what it tastes like to me.


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> When using a Spinner battery (variable voltage only) i tend to stick around 4.0 to 4.2 volts. When in power mode on a variable power mod i am either on 7.5 watts or 8 watts.



Snap! I still use my eGo-C Twist's as well in that same range!

Yes you should try the mango again... I'm really happy to have found a decent mango juice!

Now I just need @Oupa to make us a ready to vape Candy Floss, some kind of Lemon flavour, a Coconut/Pina Colada derivative, Brandy and then I need to taste his Orange when it comes back into stock!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> Cookies and cream. That's what it tastes like to me.



Mmmm could be... will give it a go later again! Whatever it tastes like it's awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/2/14)

How true is joose tasting is all down to perception .. 

I am halfway through my bottle of VM4 , i liken the flavour to be close to caramelised unsalted butter on fresh crispy bread that just came out of the oven .. you know that taste .. 

i also find it very close to 5 pawns - Grandmaster which is in my steam turbine , i tried vaping a hit of VM4 on the rocket followed by a hit on the steam turbine and repeat .. unfortunately this method has not been very successfull , eventually when i wake up i can't remember what i was doing !!..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (16/2/14)

Agreed, flavours and juices are really subjective.
And it also depends on what equipment you're vaping it.

I think if you can vape multiple flavours on the same equipment at the same power then you can get an idea of how the flavour, flavour strengths, vapour and throat hit compare. It is quite tedious but that way you get an idea how they compare.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/2/14)

Banana Cream 12mg - Kayfun dual coils ,1 ohm 3.8v .

This is it , i have stepped into my time machine , takes me back to those old days getting a banana split in a plate coverd in icecream with a banana sauce drizzeled over it of caramelised banana .. freeeking heaven . 

@Oupa +1 / @wallet -0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/2/14)

Passion Peach - steam turbine dual coil ss wire + nemisis mech .

the first ever joose to make my mouth water , no seriously , i dribbled . I squashed half a tank testing this out , worked every time .

dunno if i can resist filling my tank up again , but there are more jooses just waiting .. oh hum

bugger my wallet , just take my money .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/14)

OK I needed a break from the fruity VM Juices and testing so I sucked on topQ Menthol on and off during the day.
The sun has gone down and the weather nice and comfortable after a few days of blazing sun and I have a ProTank Mini 2 with a new coil ready with some VM *Vanilla Pear* 12mg!

I know I always say VM juices are smooth and not in your face and once again I have to say that... the taste is awesome both in and out. VM Juices are simply quality from start to finish... you can taste both the pear and the vanilla but they are not overpowering at all... just right. As with the other VM's I find a Power mode 6,5 to 7,5 optimum.

Now that I have worked out this whole VV and VW story (thanks to the vaping team around here) I must go back and play with some of my other juices to see how different they taste at different settings.

@Oupa you are a master of your craft and I need to order the rest of the juices real soon... especially when A, B and C are ready.

@Oupa I don't see a Spookasem Juice... do you make a ready to vape one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/2/14)

Lovely Rob, I havent vaped the VM Vanilla Pear. 
Am not a fan of vanilla generally - but am curious about this unusual combination...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Lovely Rob, I havent vaped the VM Vanilla Pear.
> Am not a fan of vanilla generally - but am curious about this unusual combination...



Vanilla by itself can be a bit much but the addition of pear is very nice. I have been impressed by all the VM Juices!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/2/14)

i just tried it in my crown dripper , looking for something to fill the ST with . it was a nice combination , tart of the pear was just right .. but not a tank filler ..


----------



## Oupa (17/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I needed a break from the fruity VM Juices and testing so I sucked on topQ Menthol on and off during the day.
> The sun has gone down and the weather nice and comfortable after a few days of blazing sun and I have a ProTank Mini 2 with a new coil ready with some VM *Vanilla Pear* 12mg!
> 
> I know I always say VM juices are smooth and not in your face and once again I have to say that... the taste is awesome both in and out. VM Juices are simply quality from start to finish... you can taste both the pear and the vanilla but they are not overpowering at all... just right. As with the other VM's I find a Power mode 6,5 to 7,5 optimum.
> ...



I am glad you like our juices Rob! We have the Candy Floss flavour concentrate, but don't really do a ready to vape juice. I found it to be very sweet, that's why it works so great as a sweetener added to other fruity flavours that needs sweetening. It even sweetens and rounds off harsh tobacco flavours. If you really want to try it as a ready to vape juice, just ask for it in your next order and I can do it for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/2/14)

I have tried a candy floss flavour and to be honest I am not really a fan, as @Oupa mentioned it is quite sweet. Would like to try it with a mix of cinnamon and see how that goes.


----------



## CraftyZA (17/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> I have tried a candy floss flavour and to be honest I am not really a fan, as @Oupa mentioned it is quite sweet. Would like to try it with a mix of cinnamon and see how that goes.


I think the primary use for the candy floss flavour is to use as a sweetener for other juices. 
A pastry flavour, some cinnamon, and this might give you something close to pancakes


----------



## BhavZ (17/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> I think the primary use for the candy floss flavour is to use as a sweetener for other juices.
> A pastry flavour, some cinnamon, and this might give you something close to pancakes



Hmm great idea, now to find a pastry flavour.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/14)

Time to review VM* Banana and Cream*. I wasn't excited about trying a banana flavour because while I like bananas in their real form I'm not a fan of banana flavour. Yes it's smooth like all VM juices and yes it's understated... If you like the taste of bananas and cream you will love it... I'll certainly keep the bottle and vape it over time... another great juice but not my favourite VM juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/14)

Next is the VM *Pineapple*. This is the most in your face of the VM Juices I have tasted so far and it's really nice! Also with a slight increase in power it's even better... this is one of my most favorite of the VM range and probably a great juice to introduce newbies to vaping with because of the really distinctive taste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/14)

This VM Pineapple is really nice and I won't put it down till the tank is dry! *10/10*


----------



## Rowan Francis (17/2/14)

There are 2 VM jooses that i have had to put aside . the Mango and the Pineapple , i am not sure why but i am going to have to be very brave to try them again , maybe in a week .. i shall see


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/14)

Kanger Pro Tank Mini 2 on an iTase MVP set to 4,1v. After an awesome day of vaping VM Pineapple which is my favourite VM juice so far I looked into the Juice drawer for another VM 30ml bottle still sealed ready to test. Next is the VM *Vanilla Custard*. The Vanilla I can taste but not sure I can taste the custard... and I guess after the potent Pineapple this one is so very much more subdued. I would have to say this one is a little disappointing for me but the taste is smooth and easy to vape... but probably my least favourite of the VM range.

But never fear I have the rest of the VM Juices coming tomorrow or the next day along with my Nautilus!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spiri (17/2/14)

VM Vanilla Custard is one of my top juices @Rob Fisher. I agree that it has a subdued taste, I did however find that vaping it at lower voltage gives me a fuller flavour. I usually vape it at about 3.6 - 3.8 volts or 8watts, give or take a little. I also love VM Banana cream, you hit the nail on the head, it's a winner.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/14)

Spiri said:


> VM Vanilla Custard is one of my top juices @Rob Fisher. I agree that it has a subdued taste, I did however find that vaping it at lower voltage gives me a fuller flavour. I usually vape it at about 3.6 - 3.8 volts or 8watts, give or take a little.



Yes you are right @Spiri ! It is better at a lower voltage... but it still doesn't make my top 10. But there is no doubt that VM is quality stuff!


----------



## Spiri (17/2/14)

@Rob Fisher, my VM juices are good for the first week, then it kind of loses flavour for a week, and thereafter they all taste great. 
So maybe give your vanilla custard a rest and try it in about a week. 
First time I ordered from VM I was really sad that my Banana Cream & Vanilla Custard had lost its flavour and thought that I had ruined it somehow.
A little patience payed off and I was vaping happy again after the flavours had melded nicely.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/14)

Spiri said:


> A little patience payed off and I was vaping happy again after the flavours had melded nicely.



Thanks @Spiri that sounds like great advice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/14)

Spiri said:


> VM Vanilla Custard is one of my top juices



I may have been a little hasty dismissing this one... the tank is nearly empty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/14)

I left *VM Strawberry* for last because I have tasted another Strawberry that I hated... *Vapour Mountain Strawberry* is in a different class all together! It's up there with Pineapple as a top three favorite! The taste is sweet and I'm sure there may be a hint of candy floss in it... I'm vaping it on a Protank 2 Mini on my MVP on 3,6v and it's lovely! Up to 4,5v... no that was too much... back down to 3,8v this time... Ahhhhh! Spot on!

Another class act from @Oupa !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hyphen (20/2/14)

Picking up my first batch today !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/14)

hyphen said:


> Picking up my first batch today !



You gonna be a happy camper!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## hyphen (20/2/14)

It's a good day

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/14)

hyphen said:


> It's a good day



A very good day... My good day will be tomorrow... VM delivery as well!


----------



## Gizmo (20/2/14)

They have stunning juices from what I have tried. Enjoy


----------



## Andre (20/2/14)

hyphen said:


> It's a good day


Enjoy, and remember to give us your impressions in this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/vapour-mountain.473/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (20/2/14)

hyphen said:


> It's a good day



Your camper is gonne be extremely happy! Enjoy them, let us know what you think


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (20/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> A very good day... My good day will be tomorrow... VM delivery as well!



Hey and your camper too Rob! 

My camper will have to wait till middle next week though....


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Hey and your camper too Rob!



I'm just waiting for the odd flavour I didn't order the first time... had I know I would have ordered ALL of them in the first place! I'm busy with the VM Choc Mint as we speak and the next two PT2 Mini's are ready with VM Litchi and VM4.


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (20/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm just waiting for the odd flavour I didn't order the first time... had I know I would have ordered ALL of them in the first place! I'm busy with the VM Choc Mint as we speak and the next two PT2 Mini's are ready with VM Litchi and VM4.



Hehe, I feel you for sure! Should have just got all of them the 1st time. Awesomesauce juices! Actually got some Choc Mint and Litchi in the next order, looking forward to them. And pulling on some VM4 as I type too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

@Oupa thank you so much for making a special order of *VM Candyfloss*! It's awesome! Again understated and not in your face but so pleasant to vape... I have it in a PT2 Mini on my MVP set at 7 watts and it's taking me back to my childhood!

I would test it on my Nautilus mounted on the SVD but that has your *VM Menthol Ice* in it and that is my go to Juice by a country mile! It's the 12 out of 10 Juice and my favorite of all juices I have tasted since I was born!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

I find the menthol ice very strong. Will try it again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> I find the menthol ice very strong. Will try it again



It is strong... and that's just how I like my menthol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> I find the menthol ice very strong. Will try it again



I just refilled the Nautilus with Polar Mint this time... I just love these menthols and Mints from VM! The Polar Mint is sweeter somehow... and not as in your face as the Menthol Ice... both my best!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (23/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just refilled the Nautilus with Polar Mint this time... I just love these menthols and Mints from VM! The Polar Mint is sweeter somehow... and not as in your face as the Menthol Ice... both my best!


Just curious if you were a Menthol smoker?


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

I really like VM's menthol ice for its pure taste and strength - but ironically, even though I love the strength, I find I can't vape it all day. Haven't tried it on the dripper yet. Can imagine what that would be like!

Incidentally, when I smoked, I used to suck on Fisherman's Friend sweets. I used to put two in my mouth at a time and sometimes even three. No problems. Now, since I've been vaping exclusively and my taste buds are "normalising" even if I put one of these sweets in my mouth, it's quite strong. 

Perhaps my sensitivity to VM's Menthol Ice is also from my taste buds getting more perceptive. 

The other day I was vaping VM's Peach Rooibos in my car and I popped a a Fishermans Friend in my mouth as well. That was interesting. Menthol blast together with Peach Rooibos. Was actually quite nice.


----------



## Oupa (23/2/14)

I actually add some Menthol Ice to my Peach Rooibos... not too much, just enough to cool down the vape slightly. Awesome in the Reo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> Just curious if you were a Menthol smoker?



Yip I was indeed... Marlboro Blue Ice.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just refilled the Nautilus with Polar Mint this time...



I have found the Polar Mint makes me cough a bit so it will be Menthol Ice for me as a bulk purchase and my number one Juice... Maybe I'll mix the Polar Mint with others and see how it goes...


----------



## hyphen (24/2/14)

So since I got my VM juice on Thursday , I haven't touched any other . Awesome stuff . Really smooth , great vapour production , perfect throat hit (18mg nic) for me . So far the Berry Blaze and the Choc Mint are amazing and unlike any other juices I've tried .

Choc Mint tastes exactly this Choc Mint milkshake i always order at this burger spot called Hudsons . 
Berry Blaze reminds me of those dried fruit rolls i used to buy as a kid from farmstalls . 

What I also like is the consistency of the liquid , I've found sometimes when i use a "thin" juice , i go thru it a lot faster . This is obviously due to the pg/vg ratio and the quality of the ingredients . I love the VM consistency , not too thick , not too thin , easy to fill . 

If VM made a Cola , I think I'd buy a litre bottle , lol .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hyphen (24/2/14)

Also just to add , i got some coils for my Protank from them , and for the 1st time in 6 months of buying coils from various sources, these were the only ones that actually came with proper Kanger branding .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> I really like VM's menthol ice for its pure taste and strength - but ironically, even though I love the strength, I find I can't vape it all day.



I vape the VM Menthol Ice all day and all night... it is just so perfect for me... so much so that I hit a *Code Red Status* this morning (Nautilus is full so that will give me a day and a bit and what's left in the bottle may give me another day) and had to do a special Menthol Ice bulk order!

I'm just hoping Benji has some stock ready made otherwise I'm gonna have to vape some of the other eight million litres of juice I have.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (25/2/14)

Code red indeed Rob!
I have 4 VM juices I love and was so low on all of them that I hit a double code red! At least you have lots of others you like

Thankfully I found 5ml of passion peach in an older Vm 10ml bottle which kept me going under rationing

Since then I have ordered and am well stocked for now.


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Code red indeed Rob!
> I have 4 VM juices I love and was so low on all of them that I hit a code double red!



I was hoping I could hold out till the Legends range was ready... 

As a matter of interest what are your top 4 Silver? Menthol Ice, Chocolate Mint, Pineapple and Candyfloss for me.


----------



## Tom (25/2/14)

Top 3 VM juice for me:


VM4
ChocMint
Banana Cream
in that order....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA (25/2/14)

Tom said:


> Top 3 VM juice for me:
> 
> 
> VM4
> ...


Have you had vanilla custard? It feels like vaping it is to slow. I can gulp that stuff down. I'm due for a replacement at some stage.


----------



## Tom (25/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Have you had vanilla custard? It feels like vaping it is to slow. I can gulp that stuff down. I'm due for a replacement at some stage.


yeah, I got it once. strangely I did not enjoy it too much. VM4 is much better imho.


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I was hoping I could hold out till the Legends range was ready...
> 
> As a matter of interest what are your top 4 Silver? Menthol Ice, Chocolate Mint, Pineapple and Candyfloss for me.



Sorry for the late reply @Rob Fisher - been hectic at work the past few weeks - and missed this one... 

My favourite four VM juices (in no particular order) are as follows:
- Choc Mint
- Peach Rooibos
- Litchi
- Banana Cream

I really find it hard to say which are the best of these four. I go through phases but love them all.


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/14)

Silver said:


> - Peach Rooibos



That's the only one I haven't bought... but it's on the order currently in progress!


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

I find it a lovely peaceful vape. Good flavour but not too much. Let's see if you will like it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiri (8/3/14)

@Rob Fisher, you wont be disappointed with the peach rooibos. It tastes like Lipton Peach ice tea to me - just lovely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/14)

Spiri said:


> @Rob Fisher, you wont be disappointed with the peach rooibos. It tastes like Lipton Peach ice tea to me - just lovely.



That would be perfect if it does! I hate Rooibos tea and that's what kept me from ordering it.


----------



## Spiri (9/3/14)

@Rob Fisher, buy it, try it, love it. It has no "cup-o-rooibos" taste at all.


----------



## Mklops (9/3/14)

Can't wait... my first vm samples are arriving tomorrow and I'm very hyped for it!

Even gave all my protank mini's a wash last night so they ready for the big day

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

Spiri said:


> @Rob Fisher, buy it, try it, love it. It has no "cup-o-rooibos" taste at all.



Awesome! Order already in!


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

If it's too smooth or I don't like the taste, I just kill it with VM's Menthol concentrate - the worst e-juice can become palatable with enough Menthol concentrate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (9/3/14)

I enjoy the VM4... just wish it had a hint of nut in it. I've been vaping it now for a while and have re-ordered. Also going to re order the vanilla custard as I've enjoyed it very much. VM juices are 1 of my top likings. Well done Benji and can't wait to try your new juices out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

johanct said:


> If it's too smooth or I don't like the taste, I just kill it with VM's Menthol concentrate - the worst e-juice can become palatable with enough Menthol concentrate.



Menthol Concentrate on it's way to me as we speak!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Menthol Concentrate on it's way to me as we speak!


Carefull with that stuff 1 drop per ml normally does it.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Carefull with that stuff 1 drop per ml normally does it.



Thanks for the warning @Gazzacpt !


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I left *VM Strawberry* for last because I have tasted another Strawberry that I hated... *Vapour Mountain Strawberry* is in a different class all together! It's up there with Pineapple as a top three favorite! The taste is sweet and I'm sure there may be a hint of candy floss in it... I'm vaping it on a Protank 2 Mini on my MVP on 3,6v and it's lovely! Up to 4,5v... no that was too much... back down to 3,8v this time... Ahhhhh! Spot on!
> 
> Another class act from @Oupa !



I had forgotten all about VM Strawberry but one of my converts is dilly about it and I need to order him 3 more bottles of it so I thought I would try it again... I've now changed to 9mg on all my VM Juices... I'm vaping it on 8watts (SID) with the iClear X.1... very smooth and great flavour... it's pure strawberry all the way.

I'm still a bit of a juice pleb and can't get to like the complex juices just yet and far prefer the simple fruity flavours like Litchi, pineapple, peach either plain or with a dash of Menthol. My ADV is VM Menthol Ice just in case anyone was unaware of that fact.

My eternal search is still for a perfect and simple coffee. @Oupa can't you make me a simple non-complex coffee mix?


----------



## Silver (21/3/14)

@Oupa

I agree with @Rob Fisher's suggestion of a good coffee mix.

If you are going to make a simple coffee juice, I will definitely be a buyer.

My request (if possible to be catered for) would be for a deep dark rich coffee. Not a milky one. Pure strong no-nonsense coffee.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Oupa (21/3/14)

I have made plain coffee before but did not think it turned out well. Very roasted taste and one dimensional. Can do it for you guys on special request but not sure if you will like it.


----------



## Oupa (21/3/14)

Maybe a small 10ml with your next order?


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Oupa said:


> Maybe a small 10ml with your next order?



Excellent idea! Will add it to the current growing order standing by in my out box!


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Oupa said:


> I have made plain coffee before but did not think it turned out well. Very roasted taste and one dimensional. Can do it for you guys on special request but not sure if you will like it.



One dimensional sounds perfect to me @Oupa! It's the complex ones I battle with.


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

I must say when it comes to coffee I do prefer a complex coffee blend and well VM Legends Dean really does it for me.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> I must say when it comes to coffee I do prefer a complex coffee blend and well VM Legends Dean really does it for me.



I have Dean in a Nautilus... I can't make my mind up on it... I feel it maybe a bit too complex for me if that makes any sense... it may be worth a shot in the Kayfun later... still under review.


----------



## Oupa (21/3/14)

Then you just might enjoy it @Rob Fisher 

Thanks @BhavZ


----------



## Oupa (21/3/14)

Maybe let it sit for a week or so. The flavours will settle a bit and it might be an easier palate coming through.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

@Oupa I don't know how anyone could let these juices steep, they are way to awesome to stop and let stand.. Need to find a way to forget about them (which I highly doubt will be successful) in order to let them steep.


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> @Oupa I don't know how anyone could let these juices steep, they are way to awesome to stop and let stand.. Need to find a way to forget about them (which I highly doubt will be successful) in order to let them steep.


I feel your pain. Easiest way is to buy 2 of everything and buy another when you finish the first one that way you always have one that's a week or more old I have a 6week old choc mint and 4 week old VM4. Next week is order week. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## CraftyZA (21/3/14)

Do what i did with with vm4
Buy 4 bottles at a time


----------



## shabbar (21/3/14)

ok so im receiving my first batch of vm juices on monday cant wait !!!

ordered the vm menthol ice , vm4 , vanilla custard , choc mint and one suprise bottle hmmm wonder whats it gonna be . hope i enjoy the menthol ice just as much as @Rob Fisher does as i used to smoke craven a menthol


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

shabbar said:


> hope i enjoy the menthol ice just as much as @Rob Fisher does as i used to smoke craven a menthol



Don't start higher than 8watts... and play till you find your sweet spot... if you are an ex Marlborough Ice or Menthol stinkie smoker you are gonna just love Menthol Ice!


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/14)

Company: Vapour Mountain
Product Name: Peach 2 Rooibos
Product Image:


Reviewer: Rob Fisher

Mod: SVD
Watts/Volts:8 watts

Atomiser:Aspire Nautilus
Coil Resistance:1,9amp
Wicking Material:Std

Strength:9mg
Blend:50/50
Price: R4
Website:www.vapourmountain.co.za

Website blurb:None
Reviewer Notes: I have tried pretty much everyone of @Oupa's standard juices and some he made on special request. The Peach 2 Rooibos I never ordered because I don't like Rooibos but someone said I need to try it because I liked the Twisp Peach and haven't found a peach I really like since then. 

The VM Peach 2 Rooibos is simply stunning! I'm not sure why the word Rooibos is even mentioned because I can't taste any... I just get the marvellous blast of peach which is what I was hoping for. Smooth uncomplicated and pure peach! I have been vaping the VM Strawberry on the Aerotank on MVP on and off as well and it too is pure, uncomplicated and awesome. I really enjoy the VM standard range of juices and the Peach is right up there with my other top 5 juices...

Actually I'm now getting a little bit of Rooibos aftertaste and it's not unpleasant... it's peach in and peach out with great vapour production which I like.

Similar to: The other VM Juices like Lichi, Strawberry and other fruity juices.

Avoid if: Don't avoid it unless you don't like peach.

Another winner from VM!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev (23/3/14)

Great review rob!

Love that juice as well.

Have added a splash of polar mint to it in the nautilus (just a little) and its a very pleasant addition


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

devdev said:


> Have added a splash of polar mint to it in the nautilus (just a little) and its a very pleasant addition



I'll do that... love a minty or menthol addition...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

devdev said:


> Have added a splash of polar mint to it in the nautilus (just a little) and its a very pleasant addition



Just done that now... yes very nice... actually could be an ADV now... great suggestion @devdev!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (27/3/14)

so yesterday i got my *VM Menthol Ice, 9mg*

i love this juice!

since i started vaping it, i was trying to put my finger on what it reminded me of, then it clicked- stuyvesant rush- the one where you press the button to release the flavor.

the menthol ice leaves this awesome taste in your mouth once inhaled and a cool freshness once exhaled, which lingers for quite a few minutes afterwards. Even once exhaled and you breath in through your nose you feel that menthol flavor.

i need to also mention that it is partly impossible to do a lung hit with this, unless you go very low watts.

i used to rock the svd at 12W, sometimes up to 14W with other juices, but with this i needed to bring it down to 10W- and this is only for mouth hits.

my advice, if you like menthol, you will LOVE this.

i also bought some *berry concentrate *from VM to play around with.

i used the ratio 4:4:2 (PG:VG:Flavor) for the mixture in 10ml

i just mixed it and ran out of patience and immediately dropped some into the igoL (did a twisted coil which came out to 0.8W), first pull was a little flavor, decent vapor. pulled a few more drags then shook the bottle vigorously and added some more into the dripper and my oh my, the flavor started emanating.

i then shook the bottle some more, dripped more and the more i was doing this the more the flavor was increasing.

i then decided to call it a night and let the newly mixed juice steep a bit.

this morning before i left home i gave it a good few vigorous shakes and put it down. will test it again when i get home.

(apologies for the long post, i only realized how long it is once i looked up LOL )

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (27/3/14)

True @Riaz , VM Menthol Ice is the best menthol e-juice I've tatsed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

Riaz said:


> so yesterday i got my *VM Menthol Ice, 9mg*
> 
> my advice, if you like menthol, you will LOVE this.



And a very warm welcome to the good life... VM Menthol Ice is the best juice in the whole world!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

johanct said:


> True @Riaz , VM Menthol Ice is the best menthol e-juice I've tatsed.



Nothing comes even close... VMMI saved my life!  OK that was maybe a little dramatic... even if its true!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

johanct said:


> True @Riaz , VM Menthol Ice is the best menthol e-juice I've tatsed.



Nothing comes even close... VMMI saved my life!  OK that was maybe a little dramatic... even if its true!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (27/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And a very warm welcome to the good life... VM Menthol Ice is the best juice in the whole world!



i surely agree with you Rob

the more im vaping it the more im loving it, esp in this cold and wet weather down in cpt

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (27/3/14)

Even in the dry hot weather here in PTA its superb @Riaz

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

Company: Vapour Mountain
Product Name: Coffee
Product Image


Reviewer:Rob Fisher

Mod:Sigelei Zmax
Watts/Volts:8 Watts

Atomiser: Aspire Nautilis
Coil Resistance:1.9
Wicking Material:Std

Strength:9mg
Blend:
Price: R120 for 30ml
Website: www.vapourmountain.co.za

Website blurb:No blurb yet because the web site isn't up.
Reviewer Notes:
OK I have been on the eternal search for a coffee juice that doesn't smash me in the face with complex tastes... I started at 8watts and there is no doubt that this is what I was asking for... a simple coffee flavour... is it perfect yet... not quite... let me play with the power settings on the Zmax... this is the first juice that tastes pretty good way down at 3,5 watts as well as full tilt at 15 watts... Mmmm I wonder why this juice doesn't mind the big power range?

Whoooo... bit of a nic hit... if it's not quite perfect yet why am I giving it such horns? Gotta be careful I don't pull a Hi Ho @Silver here. 

Bottom line is that @Oupa is a master mixologist and the only coffee juice that has come close to this is TopQ's coffee...

I wonder how it would taste with a little Menthol Ice 9mg added... stand by I think this may just be the one... that is just awesome!

Bottom line is @Oupa should add this Simple Coffee to his range! Really nice job here Benji! Thanks for my special mix... you could make two flavours for your standard range... One called simple coffee and one called Rob's Coffee with a 20% mix of Menthol Ice added to Simple Coffee!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (27/3/14)

How about Rob's Iced Coffee??

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (27/3/14)

I'm drooling


----------



## johan (27/3/14)

Thanks Rob, I'm convinced.


----------



## Riaz (27/3/14)

lovely review @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

Oupa said:


> How about Rob's Iced Coffee??



Oooo I like that! And I'm vaping that exact flavour right now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (27/3/14)

Let us know how the flavour holds up over a day or two of vaping?


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

Oupa said:


> Let us know how the flavour holds up over a day or two of vaping?



Will do... That's the real test... so far I'm really happy... and I know my Golf Pro who only uses TopQ coffee is gonna be a happy chappie as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/3/14)

Many thanks for sharing this Rob
You are a star.

My coffee craving sounds like it will be quite satisfied with this addition!

Oh, and I love the idea of that Rob's Iced Coffee @Oupa. In honour of @Rob Fisher's love for VM Menthol Ice. Brilliant.

Looks like this coffee may just be our perfect cup of tea


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

Silver said:


> Looks like this coffee may just be our perfect cup of tea



I tried it again tonight... it's still not the perfect coffee for me yet... I'm gonna play a bit and maybe add candy floss and menthol ice...


----------



## Dunhillbear (6/4/14)

Got my first bottle of Dean on Friday morning. Initially I was puzzled by what my mouth was tasting. A rich, buttery toffee with expresso. Thought it a bit too rich, but now I can't put it down... An awesome juice! Especially for coffee addicts like myself. Thanks Oupa, I'll be ordering again soon. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (2/5/14)

Company: Vapour Mountain
Product Name: VM4
Reviewer: Ettiene de Coning
Mod: vamo 
Watts/Volts: 12 watts
Atomiser: Kanger Protank 1
Coil Resistance: 1.7 ohm microcoil
Wicking Material: cotton
Strength: 12mg/ml
Blend:50/50
Website:www.vapourmountain.co.za

i give this juice a rating of 4) nomnomnom : very nom

got almost a full bottle of this delicious treat from @Rob Fisher earlier today and i have to say it is very nice. but let's face it, slap some caramel in a vape juice and i'll probably be all over it. nonwithstanding, i get a nice sweet taste from the whole experience, the throat hit is there but not overwhelming, vapor production is most satisfactory and it's so nice and smooth. me like smooth. can't wait to try it out on a dripper sometime

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/14)

And that Vamo driving the Protank 1 generates HUGE clouds!


----------



## crack2483 (2/5/14)

denizenx said:


> Company: Vapour Mountain
> Product Name: VM4
> Reviewer: Ettiene de Coning
> Mod: vamo
> ...



Dude, pop that sucker in a mech and the sweetness tones down and throat hit increases. It's good! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (3/5/14)

Yeah on a mech with a 1ohm coil and my goodness me the juice is nom nom nom, makes you wanna drink the juice straight out the bottle (wouldn't advise that though, please don't drink it out the bottle)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (3/5/14)

IMO VM4 and most tobacco flavour e-liquids excel at <0.8 Ohm

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/5/14)

johan said:


> IMO VM4 and most tobacco flavour e-liquids excel at <0.8 Ohm



Jip VM4 rocks at 0.6ohms in the Aqua.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (11/5/14)

By now, most of you probably know that I like VM Choc Mint a lot.

Just want to re-iterate how much I love this juice. I know taste is subjective and I have yet to ramble on about a particular juice, but this juice really deserves a special mention in my book.

It's just the right amount of sweetness and just the right amount of refreshing mint. Not overpowering. Not too sweet. But not bland either. It's not decadent or exotic, rather simple and straightforward. But importantly, it leaves me feeling satiated and fresh - all the time.

I have had VM Choc Mint permanently loaded in one of my humble recoiled mini Protank 2 tanks for some time. I have probably vaped a tankful of it each day for around 6 weeks now.

2 days ago I had a problem with my "Choc Mint" coil and needed to recoil but didn't have the time, so I didn't vape Choc Mint for 2 days. Today I fixed it all up and my oh my, how pleasing it was to get Choc Mint back on my taste buds. Like a long lost friend.

I loved it when I reviewed it a while back (14 Jan 2014) - but didn't think I would vape this one as much and enjoy it as much a few months down the line.

Thanks @Oupa, you're a Legend!

PS - please don't lose the VM Choc Mint recipe

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/5/14)

Silver said:


> By now, most of you probably know that I like VM Choc Mint a lot.



We do indeed Hi Ho!  I guess you feel about it how I feel about the Menthol Ice. 

I just wish I could find another ADV! I like the Strawberry, Pineapple and the Litchi but none of them are ADV's for me... I didn't like the VM4 the first time I tried it and I tried someone elses on the weekend and I think I need to try that again but alas the juice robbers have been at my place (converted stinkies) and I have none left... I've packed plenty of Menthol Ice for the trip but I'm going to try and find another ADV at the CT Vape Meet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/5/14)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 

The ADV is elusive. 

A juice one tries and likes initially may not be suitable for ADV purposes. 

I actually think that a juice you first try that is very nice but not WOW amazing - may turn out to be an ADV. 

For me, I think the ADV needs to be mildly flavoured, not too strong. Also, it can't be too sweet or too anything actually. It needs to be quite subtle...

I think I would be pleased if I found 3 ADVs by the end of the year.

- I have my sweet minty one 
- I just need a fruity one, 
- a tobacco (I think I have done well here, just need more time) 
- and a coffee....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/5/14)

Silver said:


> I think I would be pleased if I found 3 ADVs by the end of the year.



I would be ecstatic if I could just find a second one!


----------



## crack2483 (11/5/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> 
> The ADV is elusive.
> 
> ...



Do you not like the berry blaze or peach2 rooibos? Berry blaze is one of my adv's . Half the problem for me is rebuilding coils at different ohms sometimes changes the flavour drastically. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Do you not like the berry blaze or peach2 rooibos? Berry blaze is one of my adv's . Half the problem for me is rebuilding coils at different ohms sometimes changes the flavour drastically.



I have tried both and yes they are nice juices but they are not ADV for me... The closest I can get to a second ADV juice is to add coconut concentrate to my Menthol Ice for a change. 

I'm with you on the coil rebuilds... that's where I am at the moment... experimenting...


----------



## Tom (11/5/14)

i came to the conclusion that the abb. "ADV" is overrated for me....I just need +/- 5-6 juices that are in a rotation. I think I found most of them already...and yes, VM4 is in there too. And having a good rotation makes me save on the VM4, which is the added bonus 
Then another 5 or so that are nice and will be in between.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (11/5/14)

I killed my Legends Lee on holiday! Such an awesome fresh twist vape. If I don't have it available in a Reo close by, I crave it big time! I'm in love with this juice. Anyone want to swop some Lee for Guevara?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (11/5/14)

TylerD said:


> I killed my Legends Lee on holiday! Such an awesome fresh twist vape. If I don't have it available in a Reo close by, I crave it big time! I'm in love with this juice. Anyone want to swop some Lee for Guevara?


sounds good...need to get to SA soon


----------



## Andre (11/5/14)

Tom said:


> sounds good...need to get to SA soon


And you forgot to add...!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/14)

Tom said:


> i came to the conclusion that the abb. "ADV" is overrated for me....I just need +/- 5-6 juices that are in a rotation. I think I found most of them already...and yes, VM4 is in there too. And having a good rotation makes me save on the VM4, which is the added bonus
> Then another 5 or so that are nice and will be in between.



Agreed @Tom 

I think I use the abbreviation ADV incorrectly. What i meant was more along the lines of what you're talking about. Having a selection of a few juices that you absolutely love and keep them in rotation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (23/5/14)

Don't know if I may have missed it, but has anyone done a review of VM Smurfette?

Sent from my Lumia 520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex_Bael (23/5/14)

Not sure if I did a review, but it is a very pleasant berry flavour with a bit of muskiness to it. I am not a fan of the musk flavours(tastes a bit soapy to me), but my wife enjoyed it immensely. Unlike some of the other musky flavours I have come across, the musk does not overpower the rest of the flavours.

For reference, the other musky flavours I have tried are: VapeMob Ectoplasm and Papa Smurf; VK Gummy Berry Juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ET (6/6/14)

Company: Vapour Mountain
Product Name: VMX (aka Legendary VM4)
Product Image: none atm

Reviewer: ET

Mod: Vamo
Watts/Volts: 12 watts

Atomiser: Kanger Aerotank, one airflow hole drilled larger
Coil Resistance: 1.7 ohm microcoil
Wicking Material: cotton

Strength: 18mg mixed down to 13 mg
Blend: 50/50
Price: exchanged for five pawns
Website: vapourmountain.co.za

Website blurb: not a stock item

Reviewer Notes: ok, so i had this idea a while ago of the possibility of combing some aspects of normal vm4 and vm legends guevara. Oupa was up for the challenge and he mixed me up some vm4 but substituting the guevara instead of the normal tobacco flavouring. Got the mix on tuesday, so it hasn't had a chance to properly steep yet, still a mostly clearish liquid instead of that nice dark amber it becomes when it's steeped for a week or two. But i couldn't wait so i mixed it down a fraction to 13 mg and left it in a little glass bottle for 2 days. 
Preliminary result : You can taste the tobacco, it certainly is the major player in this equation, with the added hints of caramel and vanilla. Definately less sweet than the standard VM4, but very nice in it's own right

On the NOM scale i give it a 
preliminary : 3) nom : its nom

will get back to this after i've given it some time to properly steep and remember i mixed the nic level down a tad so there will be some slight flavour dilution, but so far i am very much liking it. Has definite possibilities of becoming a very nice addition to the VM line

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (8/6/14)

Most interesting @denizenx - thanks for sharing
A spicy intensified tobacco version of VM4 does sound interesting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (16/6/14)

Vapemonster said:


> *Hangsen E-Liquid List *
> 
> 
> *30ml E-Liquids *
> ...


@Vapemonster I don't think this the correct thread to be advertising your range of juice. Perhaps open a separate thread.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (16/6/14)

@Vapemonster was banned for spamming, contravening forum rules and open punting

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ET (16/6/14)

nicely done devdev

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (16/6/14)

Hahahahaha. I should be asking you for banhammer @denizenx You have hunted and executed far more spammers than me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (16/6/14)

any excuse to post a cute katteh pic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vicious Vaper (23/8/14)

I have to say that @Oupa truly is a master mixologist!!

He made me a custom Cappuccino and it is excellent! smooth, creamy, milky, not too sweet. Mugg & Bean couldn't have made it better.

You should definitely put that cappuccino in your range of juices.

He's Litchi is also delicious, but for my taste I wish he would add just a tad more flavor concentrate to the mix ( 0.5 - 1 ml)

The one thing wish for is for Oupa to make an energy drink flavor that tastes like a mix between Monster and Red Bull with the fizzyness . I have been struggling to find a juice like that.

The only one that I have ever tasted that I was impressed with was TopQ Energy Drink, back in the day when Vape King was selling TopQ
juices.

@Rob Fisher - Could you please tell me where you buy TopQ juces from?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/14)

Vicious Vaper said:


> @Rob Fisher - Could you please tell me where you buy TopQ juces from?


 
Vape King used to sell them but no longer do... I have to say their Menthol, Coffee and a few others were pretty good juices. I don't know of anyone selling TopQ anymore.


----------



## BumbleBee (23/8/14)

Vicious Vaper said:


> Could you please tell me where you buy TopQ juces from?


drop @Ernst@topQ a PM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy (23/8/14)

@Vicious Vaper I'll pm you details of someone who sells topq during the weekend.


----------



## Vicious Vaper (23/8/14)

Cool stuff, thanks.

BTW This is the beast I'm Vaping that VM Cappuccino on.

King Mod (Engraved).

Kayfun 3.1

28g Twisted macro coil. @ 0.8 Ω

Cotton wick 

Clouds for days!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/9/14)

So I got me some VM4 yesterday. Tried out my fast steeping method and have already run through 6ml of the stuff. Absolutely awesome. By now everyone knows I'm not a tobacco fan but this one is different. 

Flavour - it's a sweet smooth vape. U get a caramel tone on the inhale. Very soft and smooth. And a slight leafy flavour on the exhale. That would be the tobacco part. The mix of and blend of flavours is spot on. With a good few weeks of steeping this juice will for sure rate up there with the best. 

Throat hit - throat hit is about a medium. I opt for 6mg nic. So not chasing heavy throat hit. But it's perfect for me.

Chest hit - chest hit is jst a bit more than medium. I prefer the chest hit so again for me just more than medium is perfect. 

On the whole I wud give this juice a 9/10. I doubt any juice will ever get a 10. So this juice had as high a rating as anyone can get. 

This will definitely be my all day vape. Will be ordering it by the litre from @Oupa.

Thanks for recommending this juice to me. Wish I had not been as sceptical and given it a shot long ago. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/9/14)

Nice man, enjoy.

I have found a few times to not shy away from trying flavours that you thought you might not enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (20/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Nice man, enjoy.
> 
> I have found a few times to not shy away from trying flavours that you thought you might not enjoy.


Yeah I realise that as well. But I am really glad I gave it a try now. My adv is sorted 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oupa (20/9/14)

Can admin maybe move this to e-liquid reviews under Vapour Mountain... if ok with @Marzuq ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (20/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> So I got me some VM4 yesterday. Tried out my fast steeping method and have already run through 6ml of the stuff. Absolutely awesome. By now everyone knows I'm not a tobacco fan but this one is different.
> 
> Flavour - it's a sweet smooth vape. U get a caramel tone on the inhale. Very soft and smooth. And a slight leafy flavour on the exhale. That would be the tobacco part. The mix of and blend of flavours is spot on. With a good few weeks of steeping this juice will for sure rate up there with the best.
> 
> ...


Good review, thanks. First time I have seen the term "Chest hit" - can you elaborate please?


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (20/9/14)

VM4 totally rocks! It's my ADV

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/9/14)

Oupa said:


> Can admin maybe move this to e-liquid reviews under Vapour Mountain... if ok with @Marzuq ?


Yes that's good with me. Jst wasn't sure where to post so played it safe 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (20/9/14)

Andre said:


> Good review, thanks. First time I have seen the term "Chest hit" - can you elaborate please?



That would be that feeling when it knocks your wind out and breathing becomes painful or jst tickles your lungs enough to let you know you are satisfied. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (20/9/14)

Vm4 is one of my adv! i love this stuff to bits!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/9/14)

VM4 is my favorite locally produced juice. End of story

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/9/14)

Oupa said:


> Can admin maybe move this to e-liquid reviews under Vapour Mountain... if ok with @Marzuq ?


 
Will do so @Oupa
There are a number of single juice flavour reviews with their own threads - despite my sticky at the top of the juice review forum to post juice reviews in the relevant manufacturer thread.

When I have a bit of time - hopefully soon - I will go through and try move things to the correct threads.

Just a note to those wanting to post new reviews, please try post them in the manufacturer's thread if that thread exists.
If you have searched titles and it doesn't exist, then you can create a new manufacturer thread
This helps to keep things a bit more ordered and easier for people to find afterward.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/9/14)

@Marzuq's VM4 review and subsequent posts have been moved to the Vapour Mountain manufacturer thread.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (21/9/14)

Hehehe, VM4 has an awesome kick, hits lekker hard and I love the kick it has together with the a great taste and great vapor production . @Marzuq, I also experience the 'chest hit' but only when I sort of over do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (21/9/14)

Only problem i have with vm4 is that you have to buy a few bottles in advance because it needs to steep for a while, and if you on a budget then you can't buy a whole bunch of different juices. 

I try to buy at least 2-3 bottles at a time but then I'm only left with enough money for 1 more bottle of a different flavoured juice

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Andre (21/9/14)

Dr Evil said:


> Only problem i have with vm4 is that you have to buy a few bottles in advance because it needs to steep for a while, and if you on a budget then you can't buy a whole bunch of different juices.
> 
> I try to buy at least 2-3 bottles at a time but then I'm only left with enough money for 1 more bottle of a different flavoured juice
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


Get some on apro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/9/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Hehehe, VM4 has an awesome kick, hits lekker hard and I love the kick it has together with the a great taste and great vapor production . @Marzuq, I also experience the 'chest hit' but only when I sort of over do it



I think my shallow breathing has something to do with the chest hit as well. Still going strong on vm4. 3 days straight. And no complaints. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (21/9/14)

Silver said:


> Will do so @Oupa
> There are a number of single juice flavour reviews with their own threads - despite my sticky at the top of the juice review forum to post juice reviews in the relevant manufacturer thread.
> 
> When I have a bit of time - hopefully soon - I will go through and try move things to the correct threads.
> ...



Thanks for that @Silver. Will do my best to keep to the threads already created. I think what throws me is that when I'm at home I tend to browse the forum from my fone and things not only look different but are different. But still will make more effort in looking for correct places to post. Apologies 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/9/14)

Guys I'm having a hard time with juice reviews, for example it baffles me when I read a review and the writer talks about tasting a juice on the inhale. I can't even imagine this, I think the stinkies have totally screwed that up for me and it doesn't seem to be coming right. I can't describe a juice in words so being a visually minded sort I'm going to try and do a review with pictures and see how it goes.

I was recently piffed about half a bottle of VM4 at 12mg from @devdev, thank you so much for this  this is my "review":

Reactions: Like 8 | Creative 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/9/14)

Lol, this is a 'preview'  So to put it in words: beautiful, sweet, tempting juice?


----------



## BumbleBee (24/9/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Lol, this is a 'preview'  So to put it in words: beautiful, sweet, tempting juice?


Exactly


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/9/14)

Lol, then your 'preview' says a lot and is a good description

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (24/9/14)

This really made me smile @BumbleBee ! I too am a visual kind of person... Nice original review, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (24/9/14)

I like your "review" @BumbleBee 

I think this is a very good way to put thing for ppl at a glance, if they like to read some more details after they see the picture then they can read the full written review. Do you mind if i steal this idea for reviews in the future?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (24/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Guys I'm having a hard time with juice reviews, for example it baffles me when I read a review and the writer talks about tasting a juice on the inhale. I can't even imagine this, I think the stinkies have totally screwed that up for me and it doesn't seem to be coming right. I can't describe a juice in words so being a visually minded sort I'm going to try and do a review with pictures and see how it goes.
> 
> I was recently piffed about half a bottle of VM4 at 12mg from @devdev, thank you so much for this  this is my "review":
> 
> View attachment 11879


 
A once beautiful, but now very aged tannie, who was once a looker, who dared to bare the skin of her neck and probably now has false teeth?

LOL. Great idea though @BumbleBee and I am so glad you enjoyed it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (24/9/14)

kimbo said:


> I like your "review" @BumbleBee
> 
> I think this is a very good way to put thing for ppl at a glance, if they like to read some more details after they see the picture then they can read the full written review. Do you mind if i steal this idea for reviews in the future?


Thanks  you don't need to steal the idea


----------



## kimbo (24/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks  you don't need to steal the idea


 
well borrow, steal, steel .. those once


----------



## Richard (24/9/14)

vm4 also has a slight honey tone mostly on exhale, and is easily an ADV for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Guys I'm having a hard time with juice reviews, for example it baffles me when I read a review and the writer talks about tasting a juice on the inhale. I can't even imagine this, I think the stinkies have totally screwed that up for me and it doesn't seem to be coming right. I can't describe a juice in words so being a visually minded sort I'm going to try and do a review with pictures and see how it goes.
> 
> I was recently piffed about half a bottle of VM4 at 12mg from @devdev, thank you so much for this  this is my "review":
> 
> View attachment 11879


awesome pic bro but have no idea what it means. maybe a few words on what the pic means to you?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (26/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> awesome pic bro but have no idea what it means. maybe a few words on what the pic means to you?



@Oupa thanks for recommending vm4 to me. been vaping it a week straight now and its still awesome!!
just a side note: the RM2 doesnt do the juice justice. the atomic on the other hand brings out all the flavour. there is a day and night difference between the two attys with this juice.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/9/14)

Silver said:


> Here is my review of Vapour Mountain's *MENTHOL ICE (*18mg) ready made e-liquid.
> 
> *MENTHOL ICE*
> 
> ...



It's simply the best juice on the planet! I would almost go so far as to say it's a life saver!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis (26/9/14)

VM Menthol Ice - my review:

Got this in 12mg nic.
Yikes. This juice is simply amazing!
Best menthol flavour EVER! It dang near freezes my mouth, throat, lips, nasal passages and lungs.
Very refreshing, and absolutely an ADV if you can endure the freeze.

Believe me... that freeze is INSANELY awesome!

9/10 - supernom!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## phanatik (2/10/14)

Mix Peach-Rooibos with some Menthol Ice, and you have the most refreshing Ice Tea EVER!!
Do it!
DO IT NOW!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (2/10/14)

phanatik said:


> Mix Peach-Rooibos with some Menthol Ice, and you have the most refreshing Ice Tea EVER!!
> Do it!
> DO IT NOW!



That sounds like a perfect summer vape right there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/10/14)

phanatik said:


> Mix Peach-Rooibos with some Menthol Ice, and you have the most refreshing Ice Tea EVER!!
> Do it!
> DO IT NOW!


that does sound pretty good, @Oupa can add this to his Legends range as ICE-T

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phanatik (2/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> That sounds like a perfect summer vape right there



You won't believe. It's so bad that cannot vape Peach Rooibos without Menthol Ice.

Had to edit as it might sound weird.

I mean to Say that "It tastes so amazing that I cannot vape Peach Rooibos without the bright, sparkly, refreshing tingle that is Menthol Ice."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (2/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> that does sound pretty good, @Oupa can add this to his Legends range as ICE-T



@Oupa That is really not a bad idea. A nice refreshing bright Ice Tea vape. Something that would compliment a ice cold mojito on a hot summers day.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/14)

Every single juice on the planet should be mixed with VM Menthol Ice! Finish and Klaar!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## WHeunis (3/10/14)

My kinda review of TWO juices... VM Legends Monroe, and VM Legends Dean.

Well, right off the bat, it's important to note that I ordered the Dean for my wife. Just a single bottle. I ordered Monroe for myself - 2 bottles.
My wife goes through juice at a snail's pace - so it wasn't a big deal when I decided to try that one out.

The problem is that I wanted to give Dean a try, after being properly disappointed with *Monroe*...
I was not 100% sure that I may have overhyped Monroe in my own head! Maybe my expectations were way too high!
Don't get me wrong. It's a decent juice. But the flavours just seem to be fighting one another for the primetime spot on your pallet. The result comes off rather bland and unsatisfying. Everything is there - banana, caramel, etc. But nothing jumps out at you. They all just kinda lay on stage flapping around like fish on dry land... 
I went through all the thoughts and motions. Maybe its in need of some more steeping. So while finishing up the first bottle, I took the second bottle through a most intense month-long steep process.
As of this morning, opening and properly testing that second bottle through both my Veritas and Russian... not much has changed at all.

The somewhat delicate flavour of Monroe didn't catch me too much off-guard. Having spoken to @Oupa about his juices before ordering, I was well aware of his philosophy regarding flavours not overpowering the vaper.
But i was caught in a rather tough situation. VM Menthol Ice knocked my socks off! I loved it!
Then again, Litchi is so muted it tastes rather more like water than anything else.

So i thought... test the *Dean*!
Holy mother! That is one intense juice!
The coffee flavour is so dark and rich it could put you in a downright trance. There is no mistaking what this juice wants to be. It's CV is clear and to the point. "_I am coffee, muthaf***a!_"
But Dean has other skills too. If you heat him up a bit more, say on a dripper with open airflow, those tiny little fruity notes just sparkle a little bit up the back of your throat. Just enough to let you know that this bag has more tricks than one.
I tell you what though, after 2ml's of Dean - I knew exactly how to describe this juice very plainly.
It tastes like those coffee-mints you get in restaurants.
And I mean it tastes 101% like that, at normal power levels. It really only shows it's hidden talents at higher power ranges with lots of airflow. The Russian, and Aerotank Mini never gave way to any of that.
An absolutely FANTASTIC JUICE!


*My Final Thoughts:*
(remember folks, taste is subjective!)

I thought that Monroe was disappointing. I thought it was my own fault for overhyping it to myself. I was wrong.
@Oupa makes tremendously delicious juices when he wants to. Dean is testimony to that.
But if there is one thing I have learned from Monroe - you gotta have a main actor, or else the production comes out flat.

Sorry Monroe; I wanted to love you. But you have WAY too many chefs in your kitchen. Maybe if one of the many flavours took center stage and acted more dominant, this story would've worked better.

Dean; Well done mate. You have your leading actor hitting all the right lines. Your story is rich and full, with lots of undertones and hidden content. No mixed messages here. WINNER!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (3/10/14)

Great review! This range of juices is still on the bucket list, the only one I've tried so far was the Guevara, loved it!

On a side note I found the VM Litchi to be anything but bland at 18mg, so much so that I can't vape it for too long before it becomes too much to handle, a spot on fresh natural juicy litchi flavour.


----------



## Oupa (3/10/14)

Thanks for all the reviews guys! Just love how taste differs for everyone and that everone loves something different in their juices. Thanks for all the support!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev (3/10/14)

WHeunis said:


> VM Menthol Ice - my review:
> 
> Got this in 12mg nic.
> Yikes. This juice is simply amazing!
> ...



For the first time today I am having VM Menthol Ice straight up in the REO Mini. Always used to use it to jack up some juices that needed a little something else.

I have to agree with you, that the freeze is awesome, it has such a refreshing clean taste and the freeze mellows out a little once you get use to it. I would be able to vape this all day, everyday.

Guess I will be getting 30ml's instead of 10's from now on.

When @Oupa adds @Rob Fisher 's Tropical Ice to his juice line up I will definitely be getting some to try out.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rvdwesth (6/10/14)

So my VM order arrived today and I loaded them up as follows:
Peach2Rooibos in a PT1
Banana Cream in a Kayfun
VM4 in a Kayfun
Vanilla Custard in a PT2 mini

VM4 WILL be my new ADV. It is an awesome juice!
I was looking for that near-imported-quality juice for ADV and boy have I found it in the VM4.
Banana Cream is a good alternative for me, because I like variety and always have 3 tanks with me with a dessert, fruit and tobacco flavor to alternate on,
I have 6 more flavors to work through now... So much excitement!

I absolutely suck at describing juice taste, so don't expect reviews.... All I can say is VM juice is as good as the imported juices I have tried so far.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

rvdwesth said:


> So my VM order arrived today and I loaded them up as follows:
> Peach2Rooibos in a PT1
> Banana Cream in a Kayfun
> VM4 in a Kayfun
> ...


And they get even better with a bit of steeping!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rvdwesth (6/10/14)

Andre said:


> And they get even better with a bit of steeping!



I am sure they do... 
But it is soooooooo difficult to get new juice and just let it sit there and call out at me every time I walk past the cupboard.
In fact, I can hear them call me right now.... They say: "Try me, Try me!"

Next order is definitely going to be placed in the next week --> Just need to get those noisy juices to stop calling me 

Ai ai ai die lewe van 'n Vaper! My cartons of cigs never used to do that.... But then again, they all tasted the same! by the same I don't mean good...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff (11/10/14)

Been stewing on this....will try to be subtle.

Based on everybody's reviews on this thread I think there must have been a tobacco shortage the day when they made my juice. Had initial taste and steeped for a little over a week before trying again. Still the same verdict. To be sure..I even got 2nd and 3rd opinions from others on both juices to try and we all reached the same verdict. Kit used by everybody involved: Reo (RM2 + Atomic), Cana+mAN and Spinners( EMOW + mini Aero).

*VM4:*
Verdict:
VERY good as a sweet Caramel Toffee, but should not be categorized as a "RY4"-type juice. Not even a hint of tobacco. Still a very nice vape though.

*VM Legends - Guevara:*
Described as "_the perfect blend of cuban cigar and spicy tobaccos, laced with the subtle scent of ripe peaches_". What do they mean "_laced with the subtle scent_ of peaches"? This was more like "laden by a truckload of overbearing peaches". Couldn't finish tank on both occassions, even colleagues couldn't finish theirs ( One was scowling me, because it took like 2 days to finally get the taste out of his EMOW, even after a full boiled water wash and a tank or 2 of Black Cigar[lol, ironically, with the BC it became a nice cigar...laced with the subtle scent.. etc..]). Again, What tobacco? If you're a ripe peach lover, you'll definitely like this one, but if you're, say, someone wanting some cigar/tobacco with the slightest hint (ie subtle scent) of peaches, then avoid this one. Due to same extreme reaction of multiple parties on this one, the verdict is as brutal as the experience: *FAIL* .

I'm going steep for a month to see if anything changes for the better, will update if a miracle occurs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (11/10/14)

Ouch... I'll take it on the chin! Thanks for the honest review @huffnpuff !

Just shows once again how subjective flavours are. The forum is full of similar examples. Take Bobas Bounty for instance... people either HATE it or they LOVE it, nothing in between.

You are definitely not the only one that doesn't taste tobacco in the VM4, it is subtle but after 3 to 4 weeks of steeping it comes out nicely for most people. And Guevara has quite the following as well... But as they say, you can't please them all 

Thanks again for taking the time to review our juices!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (11/10/14)

Great honest feedback @huffnpuff - 

And, nice follow up post @Oupa. Big respect for taking one on the chin for juices you made 

I agree with you on the VM4 @huffnpuff. No tobacco for me either. And its just too sweet for me. I felt bad about feeling this way for VM4 given its oupa's signature juice and that it's a juice he personally loves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (11/10/14)

Lol, I know you are not a fan either @Silver , but then again you are one of our Choc Mint's biggest fans!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/14)

There is no doubt that taste is really subjective... and all I know is Tropical Ice is simply the best juice in the known universe! Nothing I have tasted even comes close.... Well Menthol Ice is a very close second... but everything else is way way off!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (11/10/14)

All I know is that VM4 is probably one of the most, if not the most, popular SA jooses.....I have a very well steeped bottle that I now feel obliged to have to load again.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (11/10/14)

Just do it @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/10/14)

Oupa said:


> Lol, I know you are not a fan either @Silver , but then again you are one of our Choc Mint's biggest fans!



Indeed @Oupa. I really like Choc Mint for its simplicity, refreshing qualities and that chocolate which is not overly sweet. 

I have however been mixing a bit of the Coffee concentrate in. About 6 drops per REO mini bottle. The outcome is just amazing and the coffee rounds it off. Choc mint coffee is one of my main all day vapes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (11/10/14)

I'm a big fan of tobacco+sweet and constantly on the search for the best local RY4. So my review was based from a RY4 perspective.

Make no mistake, I rate the VM4 top notch, it's definitely the best local toffee I've had to date, and I'm was VERY happy that the juice was not of the "burnt Caramel"-variety that some local mixologists think is nice. It's awesome when I tone it down a bit with VG or when I add a tobacco to it (Can't wait to try my NET with it...still a week to go). I'll definitely continue reordering this in the future as it makes a delicious ADV base.

My main gripe was with the Guevera. I don't usually troll like I did, but it came as a result of a group review (I know my taste can be a bit wacky at times, so I rather verify with others, just to make sure I haven't totally lost it). The first few puffs were fine, ripe peaches, but the peach just builds and builds, till it becomes too much. Still trying to figure out how to rescue it. Coconut maybe? It's done a lot of palate-patchups for me recently. Let's see...


----------



## Matuka (12/10/14)

The VM4 has become my ADV (Also Berry Blaze) and is a great juice. I have tried literally scores of different juices over the years and VM rocks! Having said that, I was not too impressed with Lee when I first tried it, but now it is pretty damn good - perhaps due to my having left it alone for a few weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rellik (21/10/14)

Picked up some VM juices today and rushed home to try them on my RDA.
Berry Blaze - Haven't tested on the RDA, but it's one of my favourites so I'll still get to it.
VM4 - What can I say that hasn't been said before. One of the first juices I tried, got so spoilt that everything I vape since then, is compared to VM4
Choc Mint - Oh wow. Took a chance on this and wasn't sure that I would like it. But it's right up there. Absolutely love the mint on exhale!
VM Legends Dean - Really liked the coffee, will rev up the power in search of that fruity tingle 
VM Legends Guevara - BAM!! That cigar after taste is still lingering. This is gonna become one of my favourites. Now I feel the need to go buy a very expensive whiskey to justify a full tank of Guevara 

Awesome stuff @Oupa , keep them juices coming!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman211991 (22/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is no doubt that taste is really subjective... and all I know is Tropical Ice is simply the best juice in the known universe! Nothing I have tasted even comes close.... Well Menthol Ice is a very close second... but everything else is way way off!


What is tropical ice a mixture of? How can i obtain this?


----------



## Silver (22/10/14)

Rellik said:


> Picked up some VM juices today and rushed home to try them on my RDA.
> Berry Blaze - Haven't tested on the RDA, but it's one of my favourites so I'll still get to it.
> VM4 - What can I say that hasn't been said before. One of the first juices I tried, got so spoilt that everything I vape since then, is compared to VM4
> Choc Mint - Oh wow. Took a chance on this and wasn't sure that I would like it. But it's right up there. Absolutely love the mint on exhale!
> ...



Glad you like the Choc Mint @Rellik 
What setup were you using and what power?
I agree that VM has some real gems in their lineup


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/10/14)

gman211991 said:


> What is tropical ice a mixture of? How can i obtain this?



Secret formula right here @gman211991 . 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/tropical-ice.5277/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gman211991 (22/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Secret formula right here @gman211991 .
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/tropical-ice.5277/


Thanks Rob will give it a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (22/10/14)

I am a VM4 junkie now... Just love it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rellik (22/10/14)

Silver said:


> Glad you like the Choc Mint @Rellik
> What setup were you using and what power?
> I agree that VM has some real gems in their lineup


@Silver I am still on my trusty old MVP. Stuck the Tobh Atty on there with a 1.3 ohm coil and 11W  Waiting for my Hana from fasttech

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (22/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Secret formula right here @gman211991 .
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/tropical-ice.5277/


Its ordered and threw in some pineapple coz i love pineapple.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/10/14)

gman211991 said:


> Its ordered and threw in some pineapple coz i love pineapple.



The Vapour Mountain Pineapple is one of their best juices as is the Strawberry... and both Pineapple and the Strawberry is really nice mixed with Menthol Ice as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (22/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Vapour Mountain Pineapple is one of their best juices as is the Strawberry... and both Pineapple and the Strawberry is really nice mixed with Menthol Ice as well!


Added another menthol ice lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHeunis (22/10/14)

gman211991 said:


> Added another menthol ice lol



Better make it another 5!
I wish @Oupa would start selling Menthol Ice by the litre...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman211991 (22/10/14)

@WHeunis lol my financial manager only know of the one let's keep it on the DL if you know what i mean


----------



## phanatik (22/10/14)

WHeunis said:


> Better make it another 5!
> I wish @Oupa would start selling Menthol Ice by the litre...



Proof that everyone's preference (read: palate) differs.
Menthol Ice is the best menthol I've tasted to date, no doubt, but clean menthol kinda numbs my taste buds for a while and cannot enjoy any other flavours.

I love it for its mix-ability and it really opens up and brightens juices which normally are a bit, errr, Heavy, if you will.
I'm not saying it's bad on it's own, it just not my cuppa


----------



## WHeunis (22/10/14)

phanatik said:


> Proof that everyone's preference (read: palate) differs.
> Menthol Ice is the best menthol I've tasted to date, no doubt, but clean menthol kinda numbs my taste buds for a while and cannot enjoy any other flavours.
> 
> I love it for its mix-ability and it really opens up and brightens juices which normally are a bit, errr, Heavy, if you will.
> I'm not saying it's bad on it's own, it just not my cuppa



I get what youre saying 101%.
Menthol Ice on the rocks is intense. VERY intense.
That freeze in the throat though... unbeatable! But for sure I know that the sensation of it will not appeal to everyone.
My wife only liked it when I diluted the juice down with plain VG by half.

I haven't tried it mixing it with other juices/flavours YET. I am still just so happy with it on the rocks, that I am riding this train till the wheels come off!!!


----------



## Andre (22/10/14)

WHeunis said:


> I get what youre saying 101%.
> Menthol Ice on the rocks is intense. VERY intense.
> That freeze in the throat though... unbeatable! But for sure I know that the sensation of it will not appeal to everyone.
> My wife only liked it when I diluted the juice down with plain VG by half.
> ...


Add some lime concentrate to that train.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (22/10/14)

I wonder how the cream soda concentrate and menthol ice would taste 

Is anyone that has both on hand willing to give it a bash  ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I wonder how the cream soda concentrate and menthol ice would taste
> 
> Is anyone that has both on hand willing to give it a bash  ?



Been there done that and have the T-Shirt. The first time I did it months ago it was brilliant and was the start of my best mates switch from stinkies to vaping! 

But I tried it again recently and it was an epic fail... was so perfumey it was un-vapable... I just wish I had paid attention to the mix I did the first time. I will persevere because when you get it right it's a lot like Spa Letter Cream Soda!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (22/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Been there done that and have the T-Shirt. The first time I did it months ago it was brilliant and was the start of my best mates switch from stinkies to vaping!
> 
> But I tried it again recently and it was an epic fail... was so perfumey it was un-vapable... I just wish I had paid attention to the mix I did the first time. I will persevere because when you get it right it's a lot like Spa Letter Cream Soda!


Keep us posted when you find the perfect ratio skipper


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/10/14)

I think I overdid the Concentrate and will start again with far less concentrate and increase it if I need to.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Keep us posted when you find the perfect ratio skipper



Roger that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (22/10/14)

Soo excited for Tuesday gonna let. It steep 2 days after that then time for tropical ice and pineapple iceberg

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## yuganp (23/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I wonder how the cream soda concentrate and menthol ice would taste
> 
> Is anyone that has both on hand willing to give it a bash  ?



Tastes good. I use about 6 drops of the concentrate in the REO bottle. At about 10 drops it has a chemical type taste.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## gman211991 (23/10/14)

What ratio should i mix pineapple with menthol ice?


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/14)

yuganp said:


> Tastes good. I use about 6 drops of the concentrate in the REO bottle. At about 10 drops it has a chemical type taste.



That makes sense! Thanks!


----------



## Andre (23/10/14)

yuganp said:


> Tastes good. I use about 6 drops of the concentrate in the REO bottle. At about 10 drops it has a chemical type taste.


6ml bottle?


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/1/15)

As some of you may already know my favourite DIY VM Juice is now available as a standard juice at Vapour Mountain!

​
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...-mountain-premium-e-liquid-30ml-tropical-ice/

The cold icy blast of Menthol Ice with Tropical Coconut added! This is the best juice on planet earth!




I have tested the production version in my new little eGrip, the Lemo Drop and now it's in 2 of my REO's and I no longer need to DIY! Thanks @Oupa! You rock!

OMG this is quality juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/1/15)

Silver said:


> Lol, I thought this was a VM Tropical ice thread
> Ha ha
> 
> I assume there was Tropical Ice in the eGrip then



100% There is VM Tropical Ice in a few devices...
Lemo
eGrip
Avril
Lily
Dibi
The Phenom and Atlantis has a diluted version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (23/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% There is VM Tropical Ice in a few devices...
> Lemo
> eGrip
> Avril
> ...


I heard there is a world wide shortage of menthol crystals

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (23/1/15)

No, you got mixed up - there's a world shortage of meth crystal (_crystal methamphetamine_) not menthol crystals

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/15)

@Oupa the girls want to say thank you for the juice they see everyday!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (25/1/15)

They are most welcome! Glad they are happy with the product!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Heckers (29/1/15)

I recently bought myself a bottle of Tropical Ice.
Put it in the Reo and it was great, strong menthol with a subtle coconut. Really enjoyed it.
About half way through my first reo mini bottle the coconut faded away and i basically just taste menthol.
I rewicked and refilled the bottle and i still only taste menthol. Do i need to steep or did all the coconut float to the top?
Anyone else experience this?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/15)

Heckers said:


> I recently bought myself a bottle of Tropical Ice.
> Put it in the Reo and it was great, strong menthol with a subtle coconut. Really enjoyed it.
> About half way through my first reo mini bottle the coconut faded away and i basically just taste menthol.
> I rewicked and refilled the bottle and i still only taste menthol. Do i need to steep or did all the coconut float to the top?
> Anyone else experience this?



That's normal... I think it's something to do with the taste buds.... If you change to another juice for a while and then go back to Tropical Ice you will taste the coconut again!


----------



## Heckers (29/1/15)

I did change to a Rocket Sheep Booster between the bottles


----------



## Oupa (29/1/15)

Steeping for another few days, opening the bottle once or twice a day for air and giving it good shake now and then should help the steeping along. But as Rob mentioned, alternating with other flavours will also help. Vaping menthol continuously for too long can definitely numb the taste buds a bit


----------



## Oupa (29/1/15)

But yes... the coconut is quite subtle in this recipe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/15)

Mmmm maybe I should try upping the coconut content a bit then... will do that tonight when I get back from the casino!


----------



## Jos (29/1/15)

I tried putting more coconut but that just makes it bitter - I think the ratio is perfect as it is.

Just got my first batch of VM Tropical Ice and I am recoiling and rewicking now so that I can give it horns

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (29/1/15)

When I say subtle, I don't mean the recipe is different to yours @Rob Fisher ... it is the same recipe you use.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (13/2/15)

I also lose the flavour of the coconut just like @Heckers ,I'm thinking it's time I try and find a 100% coconut juice,anyone know of one.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/15)

Genosmate said:


> I also lose the flavour of the coconut just like @Heckers ,I'm thinking it's time I try and find a 100% coconut juice,anyone know of one.



I think we all lose the Coconut after a while... I'm always reminded that Tropical Ice has Coconut in it when someone tries my REO and the first thing they say is Coconut!


----------



## Genosmate (13/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think we all lose the Coconut after a while... I'm always reminded that Tropical Ice has Coconut in it when someone tries my REO and the first thing they say is Coconut!


Rob I'm pretty sure I'd like a good coconut juice I just have to find it.
When I get about 3ml out of the 6ml bottle the taste of the T Ice changes dramatically,I really enjoy the first 3 ml and now I find myself either adding more fresh TI or even some coconut concentrate.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/15)

Genosmate said:


> Rob I'm pretty sure I'd like a good coconut juice I just have to find it.
> When I get about 3ml out of the 6ml bottle the taste of the T Ice changes dramatically,I really enjoy the first 3 ml and now I find myself either adding more fresh TI or even some coconut concentrate.



Yip I'm going to play with adding a bit more coconut flavour in the next day or so... maybe make a few strengths... 

TI1 - 3 hours
TI2 - 6-12 hours
TI3 - 13+ Boom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos (13/2/15)

I don't think it is going to make a big difference - the 'problem' here is the menthol that numbs your tastebuds.

I have tried other menthol variants and the taste also subsides after a while.

My solution is to simply change to another flavour and then that first draft of TI is absolute bliss again.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/2/15)

Menthol does numb the taste buds a bit and does interfere with tasting other flavours. I have found this happens to me. The strawberry in my Strawberry menthol mix gets a bit lost after a while.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (13/2/15)

Silver said:


> Menthol does numb the taste buds a bit and does interfere with tasting other flavours. I have found this happens to me. The strawberry in my Starwberry menthol mix gets a bit lost after a while.


Yes I definitely pick up a flavour change with the VM Tropical Ice after I've vaped about 3ml strange because I'm alternating with other flavours.
Found some coconut juice,just have to wait for it to arrive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/4/15)

Hi all

This is a review I have been looking very forward to doing. I have always wanted to vape unflavoured, but just never got round to it. 

So I ordered a bottle of "Clean Cut" from @Oupa at Vapour Mountain some time ago in 18mg strength. It cost me R100 for 30ml. Not sure of the exact PG/VG ratio, but it's probably either 50/50 or 60/40 in line with VM's other juices. 

I've been vaping it for the past 10 days in two devices - the Reo/RM2 and the Nautilus Mini. 

*Vapour Mountain - CLEAN CUT (18mg) (UNFLAVOURED)*

*Bottom line - mild pleasant sweetness with a slight peppery taste. It grew on me over time and I quite like it. It tastes better than I thought it would. Nice for in-between other juices but a bit boring for me to vape on an ongoing basis. I would re-order but probably will have a go at mixing my own. *




It is a clear liquid and has no smell.

*I get a mild sweet taste and a bit of a peppery tingle.* The sweetness is light and doesn't taste like the sweetness from a fruit or a food. Just a mild sweetness - perhaps like water with a bit of sugar in it. This is apparently the sweetness from the VG in the juice. The pepper is quite subtle. Not in your face. It's in the background and makes the back of your mouth and throat slightly "tingly". That's supposedly the nicotine, which has the subtle peppery taste. Overall, its soft and mildly flavoured. Not much taste. Just slight. 

This was a very interesting experience for me. Initially I did not enjoy the taste much. It was perhaps a bit dusty. Reminded me a bit of the tones I got from some of the Synfonya juices many moons ago. But that went away after a while and it did grow on me. I enjoyed its subtlety and mildness a bit more over time.

It's a slightly sweet vape and of medium dryness. I find it on the warmish side. 

*It has medium to good throat hit.* I would say on par with other 18mg juices. I found it quite satisfying when in need of a vape. It does the job. 

It has a soft texture. I found it neither too bold or too mellow - somewhere in-between. It easily has all day vape potential because the flavour is so mild. I just found that after a while it gets a bit boring. I could not easily vape this exclusively since I found myself missing and craving my other flavours. But having it on tap for a regular toot was nice. 

I found vapour production to be good. On par with other juices. This juice also vaporised well and I had no troubles in the Reo/RM2 or the Nautilus Mini.

*I found the aftertaste to be a bit weird. *It leaves my mouth quite dry and with traces of that pepper taste, which lasts for quite a while. Slightly unpleasant. Made me thirsty.

In the Reo/RM2 I had a fairly tame 1 ohm setup and tried organic cotton and Rayon wicks. Most interesting since I guess one can really "taste the wicks" best with unflavoured juice. *Without a doubt, I preferred the taste on Rayon:*

The sweetness came through more on Rayon and the pepperiness was more subdued
The organic cotton gave me that slight unpleasant "dusty" taste at times. This did not happen at all with Rayon
The Rayon was a bit drier
Overall, the taste of this juice on the Rayon was much nicer.
The vape on the *Nautilus Mini *(with a new 1.8 ohm BVC coil) was nice but I preferred the taste and the vape on the Reo/RM2. I was vaping the Nautilus Mini at around 12 Watts:

Nice vape and nice flavour - reasonably sweet (inbetween the cotton and Rayon on the RM2)
The Nautilus Mini was a bit drier
Not nearly as much throat hit as the Reo/RM2 - admittedly, a bit less power.
*Overall, I would say I was pleasantly surprised. Unflavoured tastes better than I thought it would. It's a bit sweeter than I imagined. *With Rayon in the Reo/RM2, it's actually quite nice and I could easily see myself vaping it again. I quite liked vaping this first thing in the morning when I didn't feel like my other flavours. I also quite liked it inbetween other juices. In a way, it cleanses the palate and resets the taste buds a bit for the next juice. 

I still have a bit left over and I would like to experiment adding a few drops of Menthol or Koolada - or perhaps a bit of lime or something else. Just to give it a dash of something, which I think I may like. 

If you are asking why I didn't just mix my own unflavoured, the answer is that I bought this bottle before I had my SkyBlue DIY materials. And I wanted to give VM's Clean Cut a proper test before making my own.

I would say that anyone who wants something very mild (from a flavour point of view) should give this a try. 

Packaging:

Standard VM "squeezable" plastic bottles - I like it and it's practical
The labelling is okay. But I think it has some shortcomings. No mention of the PG/VG ratio. The sticker with the juice name and strength is a bit small. Not easy to see it when it's with several other VM bottles 
It does not have a "child deterrent" cap - I like this - but just pointing it out.
Equipment used:

REO Grand/RM2 with 1.0 ohm single micro-coil. Organic cotton and Rayon wicks - 14 to 18 Watts, depending on battery level
Nautilus Mini with 1.8 ohm BVC coil. Powered at around 12 Watts on the SVD.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (5/4/15)

Great review as always @Silver. Unflavored is in my opinion a nice test e-juice to differentiate between various wicking materials. The peppery taste I guess is due to the nicotine content, on lower nicotine concentrations (<12mg or 1.2%) I can't taste any pepper.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/4/15)

Thanks @johan

I would like to also test unflavoured at say 9mg in a lung hit device.
And you are right about testing the difference in the taste of the wick materials. Rayon vs cotton on this juice are very different.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (5/4/15)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is a review I have been looking very forward to doing. I have always wanted to vape unflavoured, but just never got round to it.
> 
> ...


Great review as always bud! The pepper is defiantly comming from the nic and there now a new nic that doesn't taste like pepper which is interesting ! This review is very important incase one day we cannot get flavour due to bans etc.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (5/4/15)

Great review @Silver, I can't explain the taste I get from unflavoured Base VG, but as you pointed out it grows on you over time. It's most definitely an acquired taste. 

Great job in describing it so well, although I don't really get much of the pepper taste with mine. Probably just a different nicotine, or a lower concentration.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/15)

Great review Hi Ho! I have tried the unflavoured route but just can't get to like it....


----------



## Silver (5/4/15)

Paulie said:


> Great review as always bud! The pepper is defiantly comming from the nic and there now a new nic that doesn't taste like pepper which is interesting ! This review is very important incase one day we cannot get flavour due to bans etc.



Thanks @Paulie!
Would be interesting to try create a totally flavourless e juice
Sort of like water, a flavourless drink


----------



## Silver (5/4/15)

Alex said:


> Great review @Silver, I can't explain the taste I get from unflavoured Base VG, but as you pointed out it grows on you over time. It's most definitely an acquired taste.
> 
> Great job in describing it so well, although I don't really get much of the pepper taste with mine. Probably just a different nicotine, or a lower concentration.



Thanks @Alex. Definitely acquired, you are right
I suppose the pepper is more at 18 mg

Interesting to consider the flavour distortion from this peppery taste of nicotine for other flavoured juices. Perhaps why some say lower nic flavoured juices taste better or more like the flavour because the pepper interferes. Dont think it harms the tobacco flavours or the rich dessert flavours much. Maybe it does more harm to the lighter fruitier ones.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (5/4/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Alex. Definitely acquired, you are right
> I suppose the pepper is more at 18 mg
> 
> Interesting to considerthe flavour distortion from this peppery taste of nicotine for other flavoured juices. Perhaps why some say lower nic flavoured juices taste better or more like the flavour because the pepper interferes. Dont think it harms the tobacco flavours or the rich dessert flavours much. Maybe it does more harm to the lighter fruitier ones.



The guys on reddit recommend the nude nicotine which has none of the pepper taste

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## cfm78910 (5/4/15)

I ordered some of this a while ago but ended up throwing it away. I hated the taste, thought I was going to puke. Thank god for flavorings! Write it off to experience but flavorless is not for me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paulie (5/4/15)

Alex said:


> The guys on reddit recommend the nude nicotine which has none of the pepper taste


Lol did they talk about the issue with the mg be wrong? It was something at around 160 lol


----------



## Yiannaki (5/4/15)

Another great review @Silver  only you could make clean cut sound like a wonderful juice.

Reading this review temptepted me to buy some to try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/4/15)

Thanks for the review @Silver.

Unflavoured is my ADV. I can't vape any flavour no matter how great it is for a whole day. I go through 4 - 6 ml during work hrs. So either I take multiple devices or flavours but its a pain, so reo loaded with unflavoured and off I go. Flavoured is for dripping in the evening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Another great review @Silver  only you could make clean cut sound like a wonderful juice.
> 
> Reading this review temptepted me to buy some to try



Lol, thanks @Yiannaki - but making it sound appealing wasn't my intention. If it was, i could have made it sound a lot better. 

I think that everyone should at least try unflavoured once. If you like it, then its a bonus because it can me mixed DIY style fairly inexpensively and one can drastically cut down the cost of juices by vaping this more regularly. Not sure I will do that myself because I dont like it enough but i want to experiment with some additives.


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Thanks for the review @Silver.
> 
> Unflavoured is my ADV. I can't vape any flavour no matter how great it is for a whole day. I go through 4 - 6 ml during work hrs. So either I take multiple devices or flavours but its a pain, so reo loaded with unflavoured and off I go. Flavoured is for dripping in the evening.



Peasure @Gazzacpt - then you know the unflavoured far better than me. 

What i would like to know from you is how does the taste differ depending on where you get your ingredients? I.e. Do the different VG brands differ in taste and what about the different nic juices? I assume you mix up your own. 

Another question, why are you not able to vape a flavoured juice for a while? Do yget bored of the same flavour or does the flavour disappear like with vapers tongue?


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/4/15)

Silver said:


> Peasure @Gazzacpt - then you know the unflavoured far better than me.
> 
> What i would like to know from you is how does the taste differ depending on where you get your ingredients? I.e. Do the different VG brands differ in taste and what about the different nic juices? I assume you mix up your own.
> 
> Another question, why are you not able to vape a flavoured juice for a while? Do yget bored of the same flavour or does the flavour disappear like with vapers tongue?



Howdy @Silver 

I do mix my own. I've sourced ingredients from Skyblue, Vapour Mountain and Valley Vapers and they just about end up tasting the same at a 50/50 pg ratio I do add 1% EM to smooth and add a bit of sweet. What I have found is that the VG I got from a pharmacy once (can't remember the name, might be Alphapharm??) had a bad after taste. Dolly Varden however gives mostly the same flavour as the other 3. PG is PG I haven't picked up differences in taste in the ones I have used. Nic is a funny one the taste varies from different sources. The nic from VM had a very distinct peppery taste at 18mg (back in the day) the one form VV not so much. Since dropping to 6mg it is hardly noticeable something is there but you can't put your finger on it. At 18mg unflavoured reminded me very much of Marlboro Lights for some reason.
These days a very kind man who loves mixing juice whips me up 100ml bottles of 6mg unflavoured.

As to the why I can't vape flavoured juice all day. After 3ml I start losing the complexity in the juice and just taste the promeinant flavours and after a bit that fades and I just taste sweet if its a custardy thing or bitterish if its a tobacco. I think its the amount of juice I go through, before it would be 4ml in a day at 18mg now that its more ml's and more intense as I'm effectively dripping all day (Reo) I get a mild case of vapors tongue.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

Thanks @Gazzacpt 
Most informative!
I need to experiment a lot more


----------



## moonunit (22/4/15)

Company: Vapour Mountain
Product Name: Monroe
Product Image:

Reviewer: Moonunit

Mod: Smok BT50
Watts/Volts: 20/3.5

Atomiser: Aspire Atlantis
Coil Resistance: 0.5
Wicking Material: Standard off the shelf

Strength: 6mg
Blend: 60pg/40vg
Price: R150/30ml
Website: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/vapour-mountain-legends/vm-legends-monroe/

Website blurb: Named after a famous actress and model, Monroe reminds of a naughty, decadent desert. Layers of chocolate and caramel, topped off by creamy ripe banana. The perfect indulgent after meal vape!

Reviewer Notes: Off the cuff, this definitely needs to steep as it is freshly made to order, but I was too impatient and decided to give it a vape. It gives quite a throat hit, I would imagine this is from the higher PG? It smells delicious, and is actually comparable to Rocket Sheep Booster(my current favourite) in terms of smell. The flavour reminds me of toasted to the point of approaching burnt marshmallows. Picture toasting a marshmallow over the fire and the edges get that burnt tinge and you eat the whole thing in one shot getting the sweet and burnt slightly bitter flavour all mixed.

I actually have high hopes for this one once it is steeped. Been shacking and airing the whole day.

Similar to: Rocket Sheep Booster

Avoid if:...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/15)

@Oupa said his Special Reserve "Ice" wasn't quite ready but this Oak aged Ice Juice is as smooth as silk!

I will test it over the next few days and then review it... I'm testing it with @Yiannaki made temp sensing nickel coil at 0,10Ω at 19J on the SX Mini in a Taifun GT 2. Initial impression are that it's Smooth Menthol Ice without the hard edge! This could well be a chicken dinner juice! More in a couple of days. I need to do a Hi Ho @Silver and give it some time before blurting out a review!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## zadiac (8/6/15)

This is not a review, just praise.

I have now thoroughly tested and vaped the VM4 Oak Aged juice from Vapour Montain and I can't get enough. I keep coming back to it time and time again. I don't use it as an ADV, but after vaping some other juices, having a few toots of the VM4 is just heavenly.

I have to commend Oupa on that juice. I will definitely buy lots more of it when I get the chance.

I have never had such a round, smooth, flavorful taste from any of the juices that I bought in the past and even the ones that I mix myself. It's just perfect!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (8/6/15)

zadiac said:


> This is not a review, just praise.
> 
> I have now thoroughly tested and vaped the VM4 Oak Aged juice from Vapour Montain and I can't get enough. I keep coming back to it time and time again. I don't use it as an ADV, but after vaping some other juices, having a few toots of the VM4 is just heavenly.
> 
> ...



I bet you are having a hard time calling anything an ADV right now, no matter how good it is - you are definitely spoiled for choice 
Sometimes having too much is a bad thing 

But I agree, the VM4 Special Reserve is almost too good - it can be an ADV (quite easily) but really shines as a "treat" too

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (9/6/15)

free3dom said:


> I bet you are having a hard time calling anything an ADV right now, no matter how good it is - you are definitely spoiled for choice
> Sometimes having too much is a bad thing
> 
> But I agree, the VM4 Special Reserve is almost too good - it can be an ADV (quite easily) but really shines as a "treat" too



You'd be surprised how many of the juices in that hamper are "not my thing".
I've gone about halfway through and more than half of those are on the "pass on" side than on the "keep" side.
I mean, it's no use keeping and torturing myself with juices that I don't really like just for the sake of being nice because I won it.
I'm passing them on to friends and those that they don't want will come back to me and I'll give them away to other friends and so on.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## free3dom (9/6/15)

zadiac said:


> You'd be surprised how many of the juices in that hamper are "not my thing".
> I've gone about halfway through and more than half of those are on the "pass on" side than on the "keep" side.
> I mean, it's no use keeping and torturing myself with juices that I don't really like just for the sake of being nice because I won it.
> I'm passing them on to friends and those that they don't want will come back to me and I'll give them away to other friends and so on.



I can totally understand that - I'm also at the point where I no longer "struggle through" a juice I don't really enjoy fully. There's too much good stuff out there to suit each of our tastes so it no longer makes sense to *try* and like something 

But what I really meant (and seems to be the case) is that even when you find something you love it'll be a while before you can use it as an ADV - testing out new juices is quite time consuming  It's a good "problem" to have though

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (9/6/15)

Totally agree!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/6/15)

*VM4 SPECIAL RESERVE (Oak aged)
*




​*Company: *Vapour Mountain

*Mod: *Reo Mini
*Watts/Volts: *Around 27W

*Atomiser: *Chalice III
*Coil Resistance: *0.61 ohms
*Wicking Material: *Ceramic

*Strength: *12mg (Available in 6 and 12 mg)
*Price: *R200 for 30 ml
*Website: *www.vapourmountain.co.za

*Website blurb: *
_Vapour Mountain’s top seller has been given the 5 star Oak aging treatment. This batch was matured in American Oak. Just the right amount of time to impart the woody and earthy aromas you expect to find in a good whiskey, as well as tone down the sweetness of our standard VM4. The tobacco flavour is also slightly more pronounced than in our standard VM4. Indulge in this fine juice while sipping on your favourite whiskey, brandy or fine red wine!_
*
Reviewer Notes:*
VM4 has been a winner around here for a long time. Many a vaper has "grown up" on VM4. Looking back at the reviews in this thread, a few have found it too sweet (of course a "less sweet" order option exists) and some found it to be not enough on the tobacco side. To all of those - the VM4 Special Reserve is a MUST try. Personally, I love a well steeped "normal" VM4, but more as a dessert vape.

The foundation of VM4 Special Reserve is still unmistakably VM4. On both the inhale and the exhale you get the full roundness of a luscious caramel tempered by a touch of vanilla. But, wait, where is that sweetness of caramel that usually attacks the senses? It is not there! What a bargain - the full taste sensation and aroma without the cloying sweet. 

On the inhale, but only around the outer edges I detect the influence of the oak aging. A slight woodiness. With it a bit of the tobacco, for sure more than in VM4, but still not the main role player - cannot wait to see how the tobacco notes are affected by steeping (will have to get some new stock for that - this bottle is almost gone).

On the exhale the full effect of the wood maturation and some more tobacco is enjoyed. If you have tasted an oak aged juice before (like 5 Pawns Castle Long Reserve), the effect thereof is clear, but not easily described. For me in the case of VM4 Special Reserve, this includes a tingling touch of tart, which cleans the palate and stays as a refreshing aftertaste - coating the inside of the mouth and even the lips. I think VM4 Special Reserve has done the oak aging far better than 5 Pawns for their said product.

No doubt in my mind this is a special juice, playing in the league of exclusive premium juices. At half the price!

VM4 Special Reserve almost deserves more than a 10/10 - a winner for sure @Oupa!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/6/15)

Thanks so much @Andre for the superb review.

I have totally gone of super-sweet caramel RY4's, so I was hesitant about this one. Of coarse I am dying to try the "regal" version of one of the favourite local juices. But I would've not enjoyed it if it was cloyingly sweet, as you said.

But it does sound like something I would enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (12/6/15)

Excellent and accurate review @Andre. I agree 100% with your statement: " ... VM4 Special Reserve has done the oak aging far better than 5 Pawns for their said product".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (12/6/15)

Andre said:


> *VM4 SPECIAL RESERVE (Oak aged)
> *
> ​*Company: *Vapour Mountain
> 
> ...


I agree! This juice is something special for sure. Thanks for the review!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik (12/6/15)

OK then. One in the cart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/6/15)

@Andre, thanks for an outstanding review!

I was one of those that complained about the original VM4 being too sweet for me. Love the way you described it with the caramel "attacking the senses". Spot on. 

This one I definitely want to order. And I love the way it sounds in your descriptions. 

I actually did taste it on the Vapecon weekend. @Oupa gave me a toot on one of his devices. I did notice it was much less sweet. But a few toots was not enough. 

Looking forward to this.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (15/6/15)

Sounds like it's a juice I would need. Time for a trip to SA asap.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (15/6/15)

Tom said:


> Sounds like it's a juice I would need. Time for a trip to SA asap.....


Think you will love it @Tom. If you not coming here soon, I can order you a bottle or two and post it?


----------



## Tom (15/6/15)

Andre said:


> Think you will love it @Tom. If you not coming here soon, I can order you a bottle or two and post it?


Great offer. Appreciate it! Maybe i must first see if a colleague, who is arriving today in CT, non vaper tho, can receive and bring. Dont know yet how to do it, will think about later in my hotel. On my way to Naples now.

Pity i could not make it for that trip. ...but i go on a short leave period next week. Besides that..... too cold now inSA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/6/15)

Tom said:


> Great offer. Appreciate it! Maybe i must first see if a colleague, who is arriving today in CT, non vaper tho, can receive and bring. Dont know yet how to do it, will think about later in my hotel. On my way to Naples now.
> 
> Pity i could not make it for that trip. ...but i go on a short leave period next week. Besides that..... too cold now inSA



Naples!
Wow @Tom
Thats so cool.


----------



## Tom (15/6/15)

Silver said:


> Naples!
> Wow @Tom
> Thats so cool.


Its for work..... so, not that cool anymore  till Thursday


----------



## Silver (16/7/15)

This is a quick review of a DIY blend I have been vaping for some time 
I call it "Lime Ice"
It uses two of @Oupa's flavour concentrates - *Lime* and *Menthol*

Have vaped it in tanks, the Reo/RM2 and the Reo/Nuppin

Its absolutely wonderful. 
- the Lime is so pure and natural tasting. Sour and delicious. Accurate. 
- VM's menthol is also very good. I have tried others but I find myself coming back to VM Menthol for this mix. 

Vaping this juice is very refreshing and reminds me of drinking a nice tall Lime and Soda drink. With lots of ice cubes. The Lime gives it a sour tang and then the menthol chills the throat. Especially lovely on longer lung hits. 

What i also like about this juice is that its clear in colour and easy on the coils and wicks. I can easily get 15ml on Rayon in the Nuppin with this. Very little gunking up.

Edit - pic added in
Vaping it right now!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/15)

It's only appropriate that I review the juice I buy in half a litre batches and vape on 97% of the time... and that is *Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice*... I started on straight Menthol Ice and one day I added some Vapour Mountain Coconut Concentrate and as they say in the classics the rest is HISTORY! I got so tired of mixing the juice and telling everyone the recipe because they wanted to try it that @Oupa decided to make it as a standard line! And then it also became the first of the juices locally to be released in 100ML bottles!

I can't really describe it as anything other than heaven in a bottle... it is just one of those juices that are "special" and I have tried a lot of menthol juices and nothing really come close to *Tropical Ice*! 

And here we have a picture of me mixing *Tropical Ice* in the old days! 



And here is an order these days!



PS. @Oupa an XXXL Hoodie please.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (16/7/15)

*VM Choc Mint

*​Cloupor mini with Derringer
1.4 ohm single 28g coil at 20watt
Wick: Jap cotton

After my juice pif yesterday from @Genosmate there was a bottle of this juice and it came to the testing table last night

Nice chocolate vape with a just a small coolness in the back of your throat. I am not a big chocolate fan but it can work as a in between for your ADV

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (16/7/15)

My Vapour Mountain Joose Journey 

VM4

My 'old gold' if you will, VM4 has been my ADV for 2 and half months now and I dont see that changing very soon. Vape it as soon as I get it but with some steeping it becomes next level, which is all the more reason for me to buy 100ml bottles way before I run out. 


VM Choc Mint

Great chocolate inhale, with a throat hit and exhale of cool mint, satisfying to say the least. I love this 'joose' especially after meals, its like eating a Peppermint Crisp. 100ml bottles are a necessity for me, period!

VM Tropical Ice

A 'joose' fit for the Skipper in you 
Tropical Ice caught me off guard, I ordered a sample bottle of this purely to see what Rob Fisher was on about, I'm not a menthol guy, in fact I couldn't stand menthol cigarettes at all but then this little juice bottle arrived and I was slapped up side the head..."Winner, winner, chicken dinner!" it truly is. 
At this point I thought, it might be a once in a while vape so only reorder a 30ml....boy was I wrong,
Cool in and cool out with a hint of coconut..ahhhh bliss. 
Did someone say 100ml bottles? 

VM XXX

After reading about this fruity vape and it's awards at Vapecon, I just had to give it a try.
I enjoy dripping in between my ADV's with random flavors to avoid vapors tongue and this juice has done very well to fill the gaps.
I get an entanglement of berries and litchi on the inhale with a refreshing cool exhale, fantastic.


VM Dark Orange

Another in between-er 'joose' I'm really enjoying. 
If you are looking for an authentic Dark Chocolate and citrus flavor from a 'joose', look no further. 
Great juice after a meal and does surprisingly well with a beer.
Sounds like a win to me. 


Local is indeed lekker

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/7/15)

DoubleD said:


> My Vapour Mountain Joose Journey
> 
> VM4
> 
> ...


You make them all sound so good, I have to agree that VM4 is a really great juice, can't seem to get bored of it. Can't wait to try the XXX and Dark Orange, the courier guy has mine, should be here on Monday

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (16/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> You make them all sound so good, I have to agree that VM4 is a really great juice, can't seem to get bored of it. Can't wait to try the XXX and Dark Orange, the courier guy has mine, should be here on Monday



Hahaha thanks bro, its kind of easy really because they are all great juices. The best part for me is that they are locally made so a shortage is unlikely and I'll be a happy vaper for as long as Vapour Mountain is around

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/7/15)

Great reviews @DoubleD !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (17/7/15)

Thanks all! Much appreciated. Keep it coming...


----------



## Silver (19/7/15)

Hi all

This is a special review and one I have looked forward to for quite a long time. It is of our Skipper @Rob Fisher's famous juice, Tropical Ice. This juice became a standard offering from @Oupa after Rob Fisher discovered adding Coconut concentrate into the ready-made Menthol Ice juice.

Took me a while to get round to it (much to Rob Fisher's disapproval, lol) - but I got a 10ml tester and a 30ml bottle a while back. I have been vaping it on various devices for about a month. I paid R120 for the 30ml and R50 for the 10ml tester. I got the 18mg strength. The juice is approximately 50/50 PG/VG.

*Vapour Mountain - TROPICAL ICE (18mg)*

*Bottom line - I enjoyed vaping this for its strong menthol blast and throat hit. However, for my tastebuds, there was a slight artificial tone and a "sterileness" which detracted slightly. I also found myself wanting to taste the coconut more. I would vape it again, but I don't think it will be something I'll vape on a regular basis. I probably will not re-order. *




It has a light orangey colour and not much smell.

I get a *very strong menthol icy blast followed by a slight coconut background.* The menthol has a slight sweetness to it. It's not pure menthol as I know it from my menthol concentrate DIY but I suspect the different taste is from whatever else is in the Menthol Ice base juice. The coconut is very slight and sometimes it's quite difficult to taste it. 

The juice is slightly sweet, as I said before, something perhaps in the Menthol Ice base juice - or maybe from the coconut. I find this juice to be very dry. It leaves my mouth feeling dry and I get quite thirsty after vaping it.

It's a cool vape with all the menthol - and very refreshing. I like that.

However, there are two things about the taste of this juice that I found to be minor negatives. First was a slight artificial/synthetic taste that I got. After vaping for a while, I got used to it and it wasn't noticeable. Another minor negative was that the juice had a slight "clinical" taste to it. A bit sterile. Sort of reminds me of a hospital.

*Throat hit was strong *and I liked that a lot. The 18mg delivers well and the menthol helps with the punch. When in need of a good strong vape, this definitely satisfies.

I found the juice had good vapour production. I wasn't trying to blow clouds but they were satisfying. Nothing short in that department.

As for texture, I'd say this juice was in the middle of being rough versus smooth. It has a granular type of texture, which I think works well for this.

Regarding boldness, *this is a bold juice.* It's not mellow. The 18mg together with the strong menthol blast makes it a strong vape. Very nice and I liked that. I would say this juice (in 18mg) is not well suited as a mindless all-dayer. Its for those occasions when you need a jolt and a refresh. It's strong and dry.

The *aftertaste *is quite a strong menthol and stays for a while. I get no coconut. But it does leave my mouth quite dry. After a few minutes I am reaching for the water bottle.

Overall, I liked this juice a lot for its strong menthol blast and throat hit. Pity that the coconut doesn't come through much but it is there. 

I tried this juice in three setups. Reo/RM2 for mouth to lung accurate flavour production, Reo/Nuppin for lung hits and the Nautilus Mini/iStick20W for a milder vape. I found that the juice vaped beautifully in all three setups with no problems at all. I liked Rayon in the RM2 and Nuppin - as I prefer Rayon for the menthol juices. My comments in the three setups were as follows:

Reo/RM2 - I found this setup to have the best flavour for me. I got more hints of the coconut in here and I got the best overall taste.
Reo/Nuppin - glorious menthol flavour on long lung hits. I did dilute the juice with a little bit of added VG (1ml of VG to 4ml of the juice), so my mix in here was about 14 or 15mg. No big flavour drop. Good clouds. Less coconut flavour though.
Nautilus Mini/istick20 - just to see what a milder vape would be like at around 10 Watts. The juice comes through well although it's quite a lot less intense than the other two. It's a softer vape and there is less menthol burn. Very nice flavour though. Coconut still elusive. 
I think any menthol lovers will like this juice. The coconut does give the standard Menthol Ice a slight twist. But it's still a strong menthol. If you don't like menthol, don't try this.

Packaging:
- Good packaging overall
- Standard Vapour Mountain easy to use plastic squeezable bottles
- The labelling is adequate. The flavour name is a bit small and sometimes its not easy to tell the difference between several VM bottles standing next to each other. There is no mention of the PG/VG ratio on the bottle.
- The cap is not of the "child deterrent" variety

Equipment used: 
- REO Grand/RM2 - single 0.9 ohm coil - Rayon wick - (15 to 19 Watts, depending on battery level)
- REO Grand/Nuppin2 - dual 0.5 ohm coil - Rayon wicks - (29 to 35 Watts, depending on battery level)
- Nautilus Mini/iStick20 - std 1.8 ohm BVC coil - around 10 Watts

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (19/7/15)

Lovely review @Silver - interesting how subjective taste is; I found the coconut in perfect balance with the menthol on the RM2 (a tad more coconut and I won't like it). Coincidentally vaping it today in 12mg (diluted down to +/- 9mg with 50/50 flavourless PG/VG).

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/7/15)

johan said:


> Lovely review @Silver - interesting how subjective taste is; I found the coconut in perfect balance with the menthol on the RM2 (a tad more coconut and I won't like it). Coincidentally vaping it today in 12mg (diluted down to +/- 9mg with 50/50 flavourless PG/VG).



Thanks @johan
Much appreciated!

Indeed, taste is so subjective. 
Also, it's so difficult to describe what one picks up. 
And the slightest differences in our taste buds can make the same juice taste quite different across different people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (19/7/15)

It has to be said, @Rob Fisher , I was nervous to review this juice because I know how much you like it and how much of it you have vaped. Basically there is a Tropical Ice pipeline from CT to your house. Lol

But all I can say is that i have a lot of respect for you that you vape this so much. It is an intense juice indeed!


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/7/15)

Silver said:


> It has to be said, @Rob Fisher , I was nervous to review this juice because I know how much you like it and how much of it you have vaped. Basically there is a Tropical Ice pipeline from CT to your house. Lol
> 
> But all I can say is that i have a lot of respect for you that you vape this so much. It is an intense juice indeed!



I'm a bit sad it's not an ADV for you Hi Ho! But we all have different taste buds... great review none the less!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (19/7/15)

interesting review @Silver 

its also good that tastes are so different..... as in everything. Imagine everyone would like the same things.

also read now all the other reviews from recently.... shows that VM is still top notch SA juice, that does not have to hide. I am patiently waiting for the next trip (if it doesnt happen in 2015 I might have to have it shipped here  ).... and will sure try the Dark Orange as well. Sounds very tempting.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/7/15)

Tom said:


> interesting review @Silver
> 
> its also good that tastes are so different..... as in everything. Imagine everyone would like the same things.
> 
> also read now all the other reviews from recently.... shows that VM is still top notch SA juice, that does not have to hide. I am patiently waiting for the next trip (if it doesnt happen in 2015 I might have to have it shipped here  ).... and will sure try the Dark Orange as well. Sounds very tempting.....



Thanks @Tom, 

you are right about different tastes. 

You should also try the Oak aged VM4, Im sure you have heard about it? Hope you can make it here and we can all meet up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (19/7/15)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is a special review and one I have looked forward to for quite a long time. It is of our Skipper @Rob Fisher's famous juice, Tropical Ice. This juice became a standard offering from @Oupa after Rob Fisher discovered adding Coconut concentrate into the ready-made Menthol Ice juice.
> 
> ...




Great Review as always bud!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## yuganp (19/7/15)

Brilliant review @Silver 

I can't taste juice the same as you. Can't taste taste all the subtle nuances in every juice.

Have to say vm menthol ice for me is my favorite menthol juice. I don't like the coconut in tropical ice. Maybe its the Indian in me as i like fresh coconut in my food and none of artificial flavors taste right.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/15)

It's been a while since I thanked @Oupa for making Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice for me... it's still my number one ADV by a very long way and the only juice that finds it's way into any of my squonkers bar one other juice... Benji you just rock!


​

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (6/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's been a while since I thanked @Oupa for making Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice for me... it's still my number one ADV by a very long way and the only juice that finds it's way into any of my squonkers bar one other juice... Benji you just rock!
> View attachment 36574
> 
> ​



Totally agree, I feel indebted to @Oupa for the awesome joose he has on offer, you rock dude 

I'll probably recieve my VM order tomorrow morning and theres a 100ml bottle of awesomeness that @Rob Fisher will be proud of haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (4/11/15)

My 2c on the VM Legends *Dean *juice...it's a dark coffee with a bit of an afterbite, very little milk and 2 sugars.
Well thats what it tastes like after vaping my pyrex till its glowing... actually only 36.2 degrees on the glass , but it felt like it was glowing. 

Immense flavour on first few draws.
tastes like those hard boiled coffee sweets but not so sweet.(not the cappuccino sweets, they're more creamy)
Once your palate adjusts to the flavour theres a slight hint of glycol.
about 10~15 min later theres a bit of a tang at the back of the tongue.
I tried this on a new occ 1.5ohm coil with single center coil and it was a airy draw, swopped to a new dual 0.9ohm stacked coil and it was a lot more flavourful.

I'd recommend a higher VG ratio than the current 60:40 PG to VG. Definitely my favourite coffee, the whole house smells of the initial flavour profile and I give this juice a 9.5/10

I was using a Kangertech Protank mini 3 on a 650ma Vapemob branded battery, same tank on an iTaste SVD vaped nicely at 9watts with 12w being to high.



EDIT: _later on that same day_.
I hacked and modded my new Patriot RDA and decided to give it a test run with my other VM juice, namely Premium Blend Coffee.
In comparasion with *Legends Dean*, *Premium Coffee* is like the plain younger sister of a very sexy dame. Plain Jane is still quite tasty in that she gives you a good idea of what the older sister is all about. (more complex in an interesting way.)
The coffee is plain, straightforward, needs a dash more milk and theres only 1/2 spoon of sugar, but likewise, the bite on the tongue is minute too.

Its best going for the sexy older sister straight from the word go because you know you're going to lie awake at nights thinking of her. 

EDIT:07.11.2015
After some time with this juice over the weekend, I noticed that the after bite has gone and can most likely be attributed to being a young juice that still needed to steep some. I should have probably waited a full week before a review, but youthful(noob) eagerness...what can I say.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tom. F (4/11/15)

blujeenz said:


> My 2c on the VM Legends *Dean *juice...it's a dark coffee with a bit of an afterbite, very little milk and 2 sugars.
> Well thats what it tastes like after vaping my pyrex till its glowing... actually only 36.2 degrees on the glass , but it felt like it was glowing.
> 
> Immense flavour on first few draws.
> ...


Exactly 36.2 degrees hey?  nice review. I've heard only good things about this juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/11/15)

blujeenz said:


> My 2c on the VM Legends *Dean *juice...it's a dark coffee with a bit of an afterbite, very little milk and 2 sugars.
> Well thats what it tastes like after vaping my pyrex till its glowing... actually only 36.2 degrees on the glass , but it felt like it was glowing.
> 
> Immense flavour on first few draws.
> ...



Loved your comparison and description of the Premium Coffee @blujeenz 
Spot on
Keep that Premium Coffee - makes an ideal additive to any other coffee juice that is too light and creamy to give it a bit more coffee oomph. Aso nice to add a bit to a tobacco juice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (16/11/15)

has anyone tried the melon and guava ? i'm also looking for a nice milky coffee


----------



## Wyvern (16/11/15)

I have the melonz = Loving it  Its a very refreshing taste that leaves me craving melons.

Their cuppuchino is a bit muted for me, I want more of a coffee taste. I am planning on trying their Dean next for a coffee flavour.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ohmen (16/11/15)

@shabbar I had a taste of the Melon's and Guava prior to it being released. 

They are both quite tasty juice's, definitely worth a try.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (16/11/15)

i wonder how does it compare to skyblues melonz.

i think the only way to find out will be to try them both


----------



## Ohmen (16/11/15)

shabbar said:


> i wonder how does it compare to skyblues melonz.
> 
> i think the only way to find out will be to try them both



If I were to compare it I'd say ELP Pearing Melon is much more pungent than VM Melon but both are tasty Melon juice's. ( .)( .)

But like you said, you must try it yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan Heyns (16/11/15)

Hey everyone, what is your top 5 Vapour Mountain flavours?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/15)

VM Tropical Ice
VM Menthol Ice
VM Strawberry
VM Passion Peach
VM Rooibos Peach


----------



## DoubleD (16/11/15)

1. Tropical Ice
2. VM4
2. Choc Mint
2. XXX

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/11/15)

VM4
VM Dean
VM Strawberry
VM Guevara


----------



## Andre (16/11/15)

VM XXX
VM4 Reserve
VM Menthol Ice
VM Berry Blaze


----------



## BumbleBee (16/11/15)

lol, 3 people comment and between us we've just about listed all the VM flavours 

They're all awesome just pick one already @Johan Heyns

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nimatek (19/11/15)

Ive tried 10ml of the tropical ice and after the first hit which was a little intimidating i must admit i love it. My test bottle was gone in 2 days. Will get it again and again.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/11/15)

Nimatek said:


> Ive tried 10ml of the tropical ice and after the first hit which was a little intimidating i must admit i love it. My test bottle was gone in 2 days. Will get it again and again.



I feel you big time!


----------



## Nimatek (19/11/15)

Is one of those for me?? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wyvern (19/11/15)

@Rob Fisher dont tease the Nima! (that is my job!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/11/15)

Wyvern said:


> @Rob Fisher dont tease the Nima! (that is my job!)



Roger that! My humble apologies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (13/12/15)

Hi all

This is another long overdue review of a special Vapour Mountain juice. This time it is XXX. Just for those who don't know, Vapour Mountain is one of the longer standing juice manufacturers in SA. It is run by @Oupa and he has been with us on the forum pretty much since the inception of ECIGSSA.

This juice won the best juice shootout at VapeCon 2015 nearly 6 months ago. Can't believe it took me so long. I ordered a bottle about two months ago and it sat in the cupboard for about a month. I got the 18mg strength. The juice is approximately 50/50 PG/VG. 30ml cost me R120. I've been vaping it for about the past three weeks. Bottle is almost empty.

*Vapour Mountain - XXX (18mg)*

*Bottom line - imagine sitting on a beach with a cool breeze blowing and you are eating a delicious chilled fruit salad with fresh Litchis cut up all over. That's VM XXX - and I found it fabulous. I like this juice for its refreshing Litchi taste, gentle flavouring, good balance and coolness. It's a winner in my book. I will definitely be re-ordering.*




It has a light orange colour and has a pleasant fruity smell.

I get a wonderful *refreshing Litchi *in a fruity background. It's like a fruit salad with Litchi as the main feature. The Litchi is a fresh tasting one and has a very slight sourness to it, which I like. The whole vape is refreshingly cool. It's no icy blast, just a gentle cool breeze. Occasionally I pick up traces of pineapple. This is a light, summery and fruity vape yet very interesting. Interesting because it keeps me coming back for more to try taste what else is in there.

The flavours are gentle - certainly not in your face - but it doesn't leave me feeling like I want more flavour. It's just right. It's a complex flavoured juice and I found the flavours very well balanced with nothing being overpowering.

I would say it's on the sweeter side of neutral but its not overly sweet. It also has that slight sourness which balances it. It's medium on the dry/wet scale. *XXX is definitely a cool vape *and I find it quite refreshing. Nowhere near as icy as Tropical Ice or Menthol Ice for example, but refreshing nonetheless. I am pleased to report that it is natural tasting. No synthetic or artificial tastes. It was well steeped (just over a month).

*Throat hit was very good for me.* I was vaping the 18mg strength and it was on par with other VM 18mg juices. Vapour production was also good. I would even say a bit better than other VM fruity juices. Perhaps @Oupa made the VG content slightly higher in this one.

I loved the *smooth texture *of this juice. I find it a bit smoother than other VM fruity juices. Soft and soothing, which I think works well with the refreshing kiwi flavour. I would say this is more of a mellow type of vape. Definitely vapable all day!

The *aftertaste *is great. You get this pleasant coolish Litchi lingering in your mouth for a few minutes, which reminds you to take another toot.

I have no negatives on this juice. Overall it's a winner for me.

If you like your fruity vapes and you like Litchi, you should definitely give this one a try.

I found the juice vaped well in my equipment. I vaped it on two Reos, one in mouth to lung mode with the RM2 (at 0.95 ohms) and the other in lung hit mode on the Nuppin (0.45 ohm dual).

I far preferred it on the RM2 as a mouth to lung vape.
On the lung hit (Nuppin) I found the flavours got a bit lost and I couldn't taste that fresh Litchi nearly as well. It was also a bit too harsh - not just the nic - but something else that was a bit harsh.
I preferred this juice on Rayon wick - was a bit crisper for me. Reinforcing my preference for Rayon when it comes to the fruitier and cooler vapes.

Packaging:
- Good packaging overall
- "Standard Vapour Mountain" easy to use plastic squeezable bottle
- The labelling is adequate. The flavour name is a bit small and sometimes its not easy to tell the difference between several VM bottles standing next to each other. There is no mention of the PG/VG ratio on the bottle.
- The cap is not of the "child deterrent" variety

Equipment used:
- REO Grand/RM2 - single 0.95 ohm coil - Rayon wick - (14 to 18 Watts, depending on battery level)
- REO Grand/Nuppin1 - dual 0.45 ohm coil - Rayon wicks - (32 to 39 Watts, depending on battery level)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (13/12/15)

VM Tropical Ice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (13/12/15)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is another long overdue review of a special Vapour Mountain juice. This time it is XXX. Just for those who don't know, Vapour Mountain is one of the longer standing juice manufacturers in SA. It is run by @Oupa and he has been with us on the forum pretty much since the inception of ECIGSSA.
> 
> ...


Great stuff. One of my favourite jooses, always in my cupboard. I get litchi as the dominant fruit though. Enjoy.
Playful = XXX = Playboy (the new civilized version)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (13/12/15)

Andre said:


> Great stuff. One of my favourite jooses, always in my cupboard. I get litchi as the dominant fruit though. Enjoy.
> Playful = XXX = Playboy (the new civilized version)



Your litchi is maybe my kiwi @Andre  Lol
Anyhow - it tastes amazing - and I am not surprised you like it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (13/12/15)

Hey


Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is another long overdue review of a special Vapour Mountain juice. This time it is XXX. Just for those who don't know, Vapour Mountain is one of the longer standing juice manufacturers in SA. It is run by @Oupa and he has been with us on the forum pretty much since the inception of ECIGSSA.
> 
> ...



Great review @Silver, why don't you try a center build single coil on the nuppin at about 1ohm








PS. the pics are courtesy of @Andre from this thread.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/12/15)

My goodness @Andre! You are right! Its litchi, not Kiwi!

I looked at the VM description on their site now. They do mention Litchi. I prefer not doing that before writing a review, because it usually confuses me. Looks like I am the one confused now! Lol...

I cant believe it, in my little "taste book" i wrote kiwi as the first flavour i picked up a few weeks back - and I just continued with that. I never questioned it. HRH even got me a Kiwi a while back that I was going to use in a picture. Thank goodness it was chucked out before i could get round to it

Looks like I need to eat more real litchis and kiwis to refresh my taste memory

Aplogies all, what I referred to in my review as kiwi is actually Litchi. To use a Rob Fisherism, "what a Goose I am"!!

I will go edit my review. But it changes nothing else. Its still a winner juice for me!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (13/12/15)

Just shows how difficult it can be to identify immediately what you are tasting.
But gosh, i cannot believe i stuck with Kiwi in my head for so long
Maybe my taste buds need recalibration

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/12/15)

Yip, I also found XXX to be very soft and smooth. XXX definitely has Litchi as the main player but I wouldn't be surprised if there is Kiwi in there to round it out, it certainly makes sense as it is a great complimentary flavour. So you may not have completely lost all your marbles just yet @Silver  I've tried VM Litchi on it's own and as much as I love litchis I found it way too strong on it's own.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/12/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Yip, I also found XXX to be very soft and smooth. XXX definitely has Litchi as the main player but I wouldn't be surprised if there is Kiwi in there to round it out, it certainly makes sense as it is a great complimentary flavour. So you may not have completely lost all your marbles just yet @Silver  I've tried VM Litchi on it's own and as much as I love litchis I found it way too strong on it's own.



Thanks @BumbleBee - phew, threw me a bit of a taste bud life line... Hehe
I do agree with you on the VM Litchi juice. I loved it in the mini protank 2 way back but not subtle enough for the better gear. This XXX hits the spot nicely!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nimatek (13/12/15)

Need to recoil and do a thorough cleaning on my aromamizer Wednesday then I'll add a write up on the oak aged ice. 

Just to test I threw it on the dripper and wow that is cold  

Tempted to get an order in of the xxx before they close as I loved it after a single taste at the meet. 

I love my tropical ice and this is going to be a nice sub when I want a little fruitiness for the day. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder (14/12/15)

@Silver based on this review, my order for VM XXX is IN!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/15)

Clouder said:


> @Silver based on this review, my order for VM XXX is IN!!!



Great stuff, let us know how it goes


----------



## Clouder (14/12/15)

@Silver WILL DO!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper (14/12/15)

Mine aswell!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## korn1 (16/12/15)

Vapour Mountain (Not good at details). 

Strawberry (6mg)- Very nice nesquick kinda strawberry for me  Other friend said it tasted like yogueta .

 Really tasty juice !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek (17/12/15)

Oak aged Ice special reserve, not for the dripper as it is super icey but wow it is a great adv in the aromamizer! 

Not for the faint of heart but if you like ice, treat yourself to one of these bottles! 

It is smooth but a very rounded taste as well. Just a hint of tobacco with the exhale. Really special and I can see why this gets the special oak treatment! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nimatek (18/12/15)

Update on the nicest ICE yet : 

Day 2 and the flavour is better now, inhale is like swirling a whiskey. Smooth and a round earthy taste with the ice. Exhale I can taste the tobacco clearer now. It really is just the hint of tobacco sitting there and not a full on tobacco taste but more than enough to make you happy. Even if you aren't one for the tobacco taste (though if you are vaping you must kinda miss this). 

I am ordering another bottle or 2 right now and hoping they get it as to keep my order for when they get back from holiday. It is that good!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/16)

Vapour Mountain XXX is one fantastic juice! I never really took to it when I tasted it at VapeCon but with all the postive feedback and the fact that it's @Oupa's ADV I thought I would test it again and ordered a 30ml bottle with my last half a litre of Tropical Ice... when my order arrived it was a 100ml bottle... when I checked if it was a mistake @Oupa said no it wasn't because he figured I would love it and sent me 100ml's!

Well he figured right... I had to do an emergency order today... this juice is going down real fast... if you think a Litchi Menthol juice with some other secret additives is your bag then get yourself a bottle! So damn delicious!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/16)

Lol @Rob Fisher , you lucky you got a 100ml bottle!
Glad you liking it
Its a great juice indeed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/16)

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher , you lucky you got a 100ml bottle!
> Glad you liking it
> Its a great juice indeed



Big time! Hi Ho @Silver! I have 200ml's on it's way from CT as we speak! Code red emergency!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (4/1/16)

I'll be ordering some of this very soon

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (6/1/16)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is another long overdue review of a special Vapour Mountain juice. This time it is XXX. Just for those who don't know, Vapour Mountain is one of the longer standing juice manufacturers in SA. It is run by @Oupa and he has been with us on the forum pretty much since the inception of ECIGSSA.
> 
> ...


Hi Silver. Thinking of buying a bottle of this as I love litchi, however i cannot vape anyting that tastes like menthol/mint. Do you thing I should try it? Thx.


----------



## Silver (6/1/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Hi Silver. Thinking of buying a bottle of this as I love litchi, however i cannot vape anyting that tastes like menthol/mint. Do you thing I should try it? Thx.



Hi @BibbyBubbly - I think you should try it

The menthol or coolness (not mint) is definitely in the backgound. The focus is on the Litchi and the other fruity flavours. I think the coolness simply accentuates the Litchi taste - it doesn't take over. When I vape it, it doesn't feel like a strong menthol or minty vape at all.

Let us know how you find it if you decide to try it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (6/1/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @BibbyBubbly - I think you should try it
> 
> The menthol or coolness (not mint) is definitely in the backgound. The focus is on the Litchi and the other fruity flavours. I think the coolness simply accentuates the Litchi taste - it doesn't take over. When I vape it, it doesn't feel like a strong menthol or minty vape at all.
> 
> Let us know how you find it if you decide to try it.


Perfect, will place my order ASAP. Thx for the advise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/1/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Hi Silver. Thinking of buying a bottle of this as I love litchi, however i cannot vape anyting that tastes like menthol/mint. Do you thing I should try it? Thx.



There is no doubt that XXX has menthol in it and if you don't like Menthol or Mint you won't like it. I'm a menthol nut and I love this juice in a big way. If you want a Litchi Vape then just order the plain Litchi from Vapour Mountain as it has no menthol in it.

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/30ml-eliquids/vapour-mountain-premium-eliquid-30ml-litchi/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nimatek (6/1/16)

Can't wait for my order! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/16)

Hi @BibbyBubbly - as Rob says above - it does have a menthol coolness to it - but I don't find it to be overpowering or particularly strong - I think it accentuates the Litchi flavour.

I have also vaped quite a bit of the plain Litchi juice from VM - and I much prefer XXX. It's a smoother more complex vape and more pleasurable for me.

Perhaps order both and see how it goes - but please let us know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers (6/1/16)

XXX is amazing, it has been my ADV for a while now and just ordered another 100ml
Pretty much everyone at my office has also been converted to it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/1/16)

@BibbyBubbly I'm with @Rob Fisher on this one, if you don't like mint/menthol then rather go for their Litchi one, it is insanely accurate but I just found it a bit sweet. The first thing I experienced with XXX was disappointment because of the menthol, great flavour though if you can get past the coolness.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (6/1/16)

Hint: Order XXX and just ask for no menthol added in the comments field when checking out

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (6/1/16)

Oupa said:


> Hint: Order XXX and just ask for no menthol added in the comments field when checking out


Oh cool! Now you're talking


----------



## Silver (6/1/16)

Hi @BibbyBubbly - please note that this is the reviews thread and is part of the general forum - as such, vendors are not allowed to discuss their products directly here. 

Please rather PM @Oupa - or make use of the dedicated Vapour Mountain sub-forum


----------



## BibbyBubbly (6/1/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @BibbyBubbly - please note that this is the reviews thread and is part of the general forum - as such, vendors are not allowed to discuss their products directly here.
> 
> Please rather PM @Oupa - or make use of the dedicated Vapour Mountain sub-forum


Thanks Silver, sorry, will do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12 (6/1/16)

I think Menthol juices are like Tobasco sauce, for some people it's a great flavour enhancer and adds a slight burn, you also build a tolerance I reckon. To others it's like taking a shot of lava.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## E.T. (6/1/16)

Has anyone tried the Vapourmountain Smurfette or Bannas an cream


----------



## Silver (6/1/16)

E.T. said:


> Has anyone tried the Vapourmountain Smurfette or Bannas an cream



Hi @E.T. 
I have not tried the Smurfette but i have tried Banana Cream and liked it.
I did a review of Banana Cream ages ago:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/#post-6078


----------



## E.T. (6/1/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @E.T.
> I have not tried the Smurfette but i have tried Banana Cream and liked it.
> I did a review of Banana Cream ages ago:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/#post-6078





Silver said:


> Hi @E.T.
> I have not tried the Smurfette but i have tried Banana Cream and liked it.
> I did a review of Banana Cream ages ago:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/#post-6078




Thanx Silver

I have a bottle of Smurfette, it is very nice, but quite sweet, it tastes a bit like cotton candy, but i can not really figure it out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KlutcH (7/1/16)

E.T. said:


> Thanx Silver
> 
> I have a bottle of Smurfette, it is very nice, but quite sweet, it tastes a bit like cotton candy, but i can not really figure it out.



I also have a bottle of Smurfette, it tastes like cotton candy to me as well with a little bit of a throat hit (I use this when I have a few drinks)
Banana cream I ordered as 100% VG - it was great, awesome clouds , it reminds me of banana flavor steri stumpi
I NEED MORE XXX in my life tho

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (7/1/16)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is another long overdue review of a special Vapour Mountain juice. This time it is XXX. Just for those who don't know, Vapour Mountain is one of the longer standing juice manufacturers in SA. It is run by @Oupa and he has been with us on the forum pretty much since the inception of ECIGSSA.
> 
> ...


----------



## ConradS (7/1/16)

I hear all of the stories about Litchi in the XXX. Sadly I do not pick it up at all. Next time I may order the XXX along with the plain litchi to test side by side.

To me XXX comes across as Wilsons Kool Cherrols boiled sweets. That is all I can taste. Maybe the subtank is not the best place for it, I finished the 30ml bottle before trying to drip it.


----------



## Stevape;) (7/1/16)

Picking up my 1st Vapour Mountain bottle of juice tonight Vanilla Custard. Cant wait to try some of the others next time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nimatek (7/1/16)

Collecting tonight as well, can hardly wait! Just in time as I used the last Tropical Ice this morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/16)

ConradS said:


> I hear all of the stories about Litchi in the XXX. Sadly I do not pick it up at all. Next time I may order the XXX along with the plain litchi to test side by side.
> 
> To me XXX comes across as Wilsons Kool Cherrols boiled sweets. That is all I can taste. Maybe the subtank is not the best place for it, I finished the 30ml bottle before trying to drip it.



You don't taste the Litchi in a Sub Tank???  Something is not right... the Litchi jumps out the bottle and smashes you in the face!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nimatek (7/1/16)

Can't wait, collection 6:30pm  Crius cleaned and set up for the XXX 

Fastest service by far as well, less than 24 hours for my order

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ConradS (7/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> You don't taste the Litchi in a Sub Tank???  Something is not right... the Litchi jumps out the bottle and smashes you in the face!



No idea , it's wierd i must have a short circuit in the head. It's fruity but I don't feel it tastes like a litchi to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (7/1/16)

ConradS said:


> No idea , it's wierd i must have a short circuit in the head. It's fruity but I don't feel it tastes like a litchi to me.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find I have a blind spot for some flavours - in my case mostly the cake, biscuit, bread, etc., type of flavours. Just cannot vape them - not that I give up trying!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/16)

ConradS said:


> No idea , it's wierd i must have a short circuit in the head. It's fruity but I don't feel it tastes like a litchi to me.



Wow that's interesting... a boggler but interesting... Let us know how you go with plain litchi!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (7/1/16)

Stevape;) said:


> Picking up my 1st Vapour Mountain bottle of juice tonight Vanilla Custard. Cant wait to try some of the others next time.


My first was a 100ml caramel vanilla  still blassting through that ssexy juice. Creates delicious clouds. Very good juice to mix with other things. 
I'd love to also try that vanilla custard to compare with complex chaos -> crusty custard  also a great mixing flavour

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (7/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> You don't taste the Litchi in a Sub Tank???  Something is not right... the Litchi jumps out the bottle and smashes you in the face!



Just what I needed to hear: I've decided oon my favourites for the following month from vapour mountain: Vanilla Custard and XXX -> although I don't dare want to touch 18g nicotine  Twisp is in the past For a reason. hahaha but I have also wanted to try the litchi flavour _.)__ because I barely get to eat them fruits anymore. SO memory will compare well with the actual taste of this vapour 
Complex Chaos: Craving Apple Pie -> Known of the flavour for so long and it has taken me long to reach out and get it
Vaporize: Charlie's Chalk Dusts -peanut butter 
--- maybe another of the Foggs famous sauces - > Still need to try two more of their six sauce collection


----------



## Nimatek (7/1/16)

Litchi jumping out of the bottle is understatement, filling the Crius now and squeezed too hard and got some on my fingers. Had to remind myself NOT to lick it off! It smells exactly like it tastes - DE FREAKING LICIOUS!

Need to pace myself and let it steep just a bit, but wow. This is nom. I hope I got enough 

Edit: Side note must be added - XXX is REALLY addictive, take a puff and 5 seconds later the litchi aftertaste is calling your mod closer again. 

Different wattages on the claptons bring slightly varying flavours of fruit on the inhale, but the litchi stays strongest on exhale. I think a week of steeping might make this a really interesting juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (7/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> Litchi jumping out of the bottle is understatement, filling the Crius now and squeezed too hard and got some on my fingers. Had to remind myself NOT to lick it off! It smells exactly like it tastes - DE FREAKING LICIOUS!
> 
> Need to pace myself and let it steep just a bit, but wow. This is nom. I hope I got enough


Why not lick your fingers? lol. I do a finger taste with all my juices before I Vape them. Drop on the finger and onto my tongue lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (7/1/16)

Guys, please can I ask you a favour

These are the juice reviews threads - so lets keep the topic on your reviews and experiences describing the juices.

Otherwise the threads become cluttered with lots of other comments that are not directly related to juice reviews - which then spoils the experience in future for members trying to read through these threads.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (7/1/16)

Caramel Vanilla: Made on such a quick demand that I was really well surprised> I ordered a 100ml bottle for the first time buying from these guys @VaporMountain It was really great to collect from their place, firstly, and they have sooooooooo much stuff available when you walk in there, you only realize how long they're in the game after seeing alles. 

Perfect reason for buying this: It mixes with things like cinammon rolls/desserts,some fruits like a peach go well with it. Adds to strawberries too :flavourful. The clouds have a different consistency when vaping with this liquid. Also mixes incredibly with Vanilla Custards :didthatyesterday: As well as the Witcher's Brew Moondust. 

I bought this at the end of November and Im still enjoying it. 

Tastes the best in a Goblin Mini. 

Mixes the best in any topfill devices 

It's the always go-to flavoor when Im bored or unsure of what to vape next. 

I have added extra Vanilla from VapeMob to further enjoy making the caramel less subtle. 

At first when you vape this, it giveth the vape super-smooth caramel-on-the-exhale clouds, and over time, you get vanilla'd all around your palette and tongue. The clouds comfortably taste great on 40W with a dual-coil Bellus - simple wraps. 

Smoking this right now 

The bottling is also a real great plus to the juice inside it: the dripper is that of an obese unicorn dripper with finesse to always never spill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mechwarrior (8/1/16)

Hi guys, new to the forum  

Picked up a few bottles of VM4, Litchi, Berry Blaze, Choc Mint and XXX. 

*VM4 *is absolutely outstanding! My go to juice hands down. Caramels, underlying tobacco, a bit of coconut in there (at least to my taste buds). Superb really. 

_*Litchi* _is, well, spot on Litchi! My favourite fruit as a kid, but now I get the taste throughout the year, not just to wards the end of it  

*Berry blaze* is rather sweet, and tastes verbatim like Stimerol Wild Berry (the pink pack). 

*XXX *tastes like old cough mixture to me. Not sure what my parents gave me when I was sick, but they basically ruined XXX for me, because much of the forum loves it. The cool menthol hits you first, and with the litchi and fruity tastes surfacing on the exhale. 

*Choc Mint* is beautiful. Bitter choc with a peppermint undertone. Basically, thick clouds of Peppermint Crisp, without the calories. 

Also, much thanks to the Vapour Mountain team. Easy collections, great people and wonderful service. Keep up the good work!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## foGGyrEader (8/1/16)

If you like fruit flavours, try their Vanilla Pear. Hardly see it mentioned here, it is very good. Might be best with 12mg nic

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (8/1/16)

mechwarrior said:


> Hi guys, new to the forum
> 
> Picked up a few bottles of VM4, Litchi, Berry Blaze, Choc Mint and XXX.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your impressions. If you like VM4 you must try the VM4 Oak Aged Reserve - out of this world.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Nimatek (8/1/16)

Andre said:


> Thanks for your impressions. If you like VM4 you must try the VM4 Oak Aged Reserve - out of this world.



I wholeheartedly agree! The Oak Aged VM4 just adds a nice rounding to an already great ejuice! 
Just finished the last of the Oak Aged Ice, I think I should get some more while he still has some in stock.
The process just gives a nicer rounder taste with a hint of the smokey barrel 

Should actually just take a cup next time when collecting and see what he has in there

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (9/1/16)

foGGyrEader said:


> If you like fruit flavours, try their Vanilla Pear. Hardly see it mentioned here, it is very good. Might be best with 12mg nic


I'll give that one a try next time,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/1/16)

mechwarrior said:


> Hi guys, new to the forum
> 
> Picked up a few bottles of VM4, Litchi, Berry Blaze, Choc Mint and XXX.
> 
> ...



Great impressions and thanks for sharing @mechwarrior 
What setup were you vaping these juices on? And what mg strength were you vaping?


----------



## mechwarrior (12/1/16)

Silver said:


> Great impressions and thanks for sharing @mechwarrior
> What setup were you vaping these juices on? And what mg strength were you vaping?



Sorry for the delayed response!

I have an eLeaf iStick TC60W with a Kangertech Subtank Mini. Just recently managed to get the RBA unit (0.6 Ohm coil, 28G, 5/6 wraps at +- 18W) wicking like a dream too so am just loving it!  Benji made the batch at 40%PG/60%VG blend with 6mg Nic., which is working perfectly for me. I haven't experimented with higher VG or higher Nic. yet but will in time. Side note, I had some old Twisp juice lying around when I just got the Subtank which I tried. A mistake I shall never make again. 

@Andre The Oak-Aged is next on my list for sure! Thanks for the suggestion. I've got the Choc Mint running at the moment, but I'm already missing the VM4, I like it that much. Really can't wait to try the Oak Aged. 

I am going to let the XXX steep for a while, maybe that will make a difference?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (12/1/16)

mechwarrior said:


> Sorry for the delayed response!
> 
> I have an eLeaf iStick TC60W with a Kangertech Subtank Mini. Just recently managed to get the RBA unit (0.6 Ohm coil, 28G, 5/6 wraps at +- 18W) wicking like a dream too so am just loving it!  Benji made the batch at 40%PG/60%VG blend with 6mg Nic., which is working perfectly for me. I haven't experimented with higher VG or higher Nic. yet but will in time. Side note, I had some old Twisp juice lying around when I just got the Subtank which I tried. A mistake I shall never make again.
> 
> ...



That sounds super @mechwarrior 
Thanks for the reply
I do think several of the VM juices need steeping since they are freshly mixed when ordered. Can't harm to let XXX sit for a week (if you can) before trying it again.


----------



## Nimatek (12/1/16)

Sit for a week ?!?! Do you know me???

Joking aside, if you let it stand a little the subtle flavours pop more on the inhale so it is worth the wait!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (12/1/16)

Silver said:


> That sounds super @mechwarrior
> Thanks for the reply
> I do think several of the VM juices need steeping since they are freshly mixed when ordered. Can't harm to let XXX sit for a week (if you can) before trying it again.


 I would definitely recommend trying it when you get it and then letting it steep for two weeks max to compare the taste to when you first got it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mechwarrior (2/2/16)

Andre said:


> Thanks for your impressions. If you like VM4 you must try the VM4 Oak Aged Reserve - out of this world.



My order of VM4 Oak Aged Reserve comes today . Can't wait to try it. Bought some Litchi and Peach Rooibos as well, just for kicks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (2/2/16)

mechwarrior said:


> My order of VM4 Oak Aged Reserve comes today . Can't wait to try it. Bought some Litchi and Peach Rooibos as well, just for kicks.


Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## Clouder (2/2/16)

Guys,

How is it possible that VM's sauces can be this EPIC!?

With the exception of Dark Orange (tastes soapy to me) I absolutely LOVE their jooses, man! XXX, Tropical Ice, PassionPeach, Choc Mint... the list goes on!

Dammit Vapour Mountain! *I LOVE YOUR E-JUICES*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chezzig (5/2/16)

Loving VM Juices too XXX is deeeeeelllicious! Tropical mint too Ordered 10ml samples of Smurfette, Banana cream, berry Blaze and Strawberry, Litch and Guava very keen to try these and love the idea that you can get the 10ml bottles to test before committing to a bigger bottle.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chezzig (5/2/16)

Andre said:


> Thanks for your impressions. If you like VM4 you must try the VM4 Oak Aged Reserve - out of this world.


 I think I have to try... I love Caramel/ Toffee...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (16/2/16)

VM4 Special Reserve is a really nice juice, subtlety of favours is remarkable

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/2/16)

Can someone please post a detailed review of the Melons and Guava flavors?
Thanking you in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heino13 (18/2/16)

What is pg/vg ratio?


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/2/16)

@Heino13 Standard order is 60PG/40VG. But when you place your order, you can ask for any ratio you want by typing it in the comments box on checkout.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## acorn (18/2/16)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Can someone please post a detailed review of the Melons and Guava flavors?
> Thanking you in advance


 I don't do reviews, find it hard to describe the different flavour nuances etc. It is I like it, I like it not or I like it a lot!
Took the plunge and ordered XXX (1st Time) Guava (1st Time) in 100mls and not dissapointed and enjoy both on rotation in my Serpent tank.
Deffinately authentic Guava and not to sweet (Still have to try other Guava juices though)
Can say I like this a lot! (my review...)
Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/2/16)

Thank you @acorn Very much appreciated!


----------



## Stosta (18/2/16)

I'm loving my XXX that I got this morning so much I haven't even bothered posting to the VapeMail page! Unbelievable, I think I have finally found my ADV! Haven't tried the Tropical Ice yet!

EDIT - And it's thanks to your recommendations @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (18/2/16)

Besides Tropical Ice, which is a juice that I have to have on hand at all times. XXX could well become the second in line, which means that I'm now running out of Reo's 

I really suck at trying to describe a flavour, so I'll just say this then... after a fast rewicking early this morning I filled up the white Reo with XXX juice, took a hit, and was suddenly transported back to last years VapeCon, and the blind juice tasting competition which was won by this fine flavour. I recall at the time thinking that this juice was so different to all the other entries, and I knew it was a winner in my books. If you like a cool fruity juice that oozes sweet litchi's, then you won't be disappointed by this one.

Vapour Mountain have been in this game for awhile now. And they know how to get it done.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/16)

VM Tropical Ice and VM XXX arrive in Germany and are loved! @Oupa

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Tom (18/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> VM Tropical Ice and VM XXX arrive in Germany and are loved! @Oupa
> 
> View attachment 46125


a Reonaut from German Vapors forum? Seen the profile somewhere before...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/2/16)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Can someone please post a detailed review of the Melons and Guava flavors?
> Thanking you in advance



Hi @Imthiaz Khan 
I have both Melons and Guava
Been meaning to try and review for a long time but just havent had a chance. 
Its in the dark cupboard and in the queue 

Just been so busy on the work front for the past month or so that my juice reviews have taken a back seat. I am hoping to return soon....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (19/2/16)

So I built up my Diablo RDA, 0.6 ohms dual clapton, loaded it with some 6mg Tropical Ice, and figured I would start off easy at 50W.

I cleared sinuses I didn't even know existed... I'm in love!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Andre (19/2/16)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Can someone please post a detailed review of the Melons and Guava flavors?
> Thanking you in advance


I have vaped about 2 ml of the Guava. Plain, straight, very authentic ripe Guava imo. Nothing synthetic of perfumy about it. Best straight Guava I have tasted to date.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Schnappie (19/2/16)

So sad I was broke while that special was running. Sounds like awesome juices. Cannot wait till they hit our local shelves

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (19/2/16)

Schnappie said:


> So sad I was broke while that special was running. Sounds like awesome juices. Cannot wait till they hit our local shelves


At R320 for 100ml, it's still a bargain! That would be like paying R96 for a 30ml bottle!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (19/2/16)

Stosta said:


> At R320 for 100ml, it's still a bargain! That would be like paying R96 for a 30ml bottle!


Agreed...suppose with all the positive reviews I should take the plunge and go for 100 ml of xxx and tropical ice. Fastforward payday...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (19/2/16)

@Silver, thank you for the info. Hope you get time and return soon 
@Andre, thank you...if you like I'm sure I will as well  
Will be putting in order for these 2 flavors soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chezzig (22/2/16)

Stosta said:


> I'm loving my XXX that I got this morning so much I haven't even bothered posting to the VapeMail page! Unbelievable, I think I have finally found my ADV! Haven't tried the Tropical Ice yet!
> 
> EDIT - And it's thanks to your recommendations @Rob Fisher !


 Have you tried the Tropical Ice yet @Stosta ? im dying to know whay you think.. If you love XXX I think you will Love Tropical ice

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (23/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> Have you tried the Tropical Ice yet @Stosta ? im dying to know whay you think.. If you love XXX I think you will Love Tropical ice


I have! It's really strong though! Blasted holes in my face when I first vaped it at 50W or something ridiculous. It's really good in my subtank at 1ohm/20W though, and even better when I drop a little into my XXX!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (23/2/16)

Stosta said:


> I have! It's really strong though! Blasted holes in my face when I first vaped it at 50W or something ridiculous. It's really good in my subtank at 1ohm/20W though, and even better when I drop a little into my XXX!



Agreed, TI is really nice at lower wattages.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nimatek (23/2/16)

Stosta said:


> I have! It's really strong though! Blasted holes in my face when I first vaped it at 50W or something ridiculous. It's really good in my subtank at 1ohm/20W though, and even better when I drop a little into my XXX!


Try it on a series mod  Very good but oh so icy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (24/2/16)

Stosta said:


> I have! It's really strong though! Blasted holes in my face when I first vaped it at 50W or something ridiculous. It's really good in my subtank at 1ohm/20W though, and even better when I drop a little into my XXX!


 Wow 50 Watts, That's flipping brave..!!! Lololol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> Wow 50 Watts, That's flipping brave..!!! Lololol



I wouldn't call that brave... I would call that being a lunatic!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Chezzig (24/2/16)

Anyone Tried the Banana cream ?
I got a 10ml sample a few weeks ago that Im only trying now... WOW !! IM very impressed with this.. Its a true ripe banana with cream.. Loving it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta (24/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> Wow 50 Watts, That's flipping brave..!!! Lololol


I had no idea what it was like, and as I was doing it with my Mr-Big-Pants mod, 50W seemed like a safe place to start!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## E.T. (24/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> Anyone Tried the Banana cream ?
> I got a 10ml sample a few weeks ago that Im only trying now... WOW !! IM very impressed with this.. Its a true ripe banana with cream.. Loving it



I had the Banana Cream a couple of months ago, i tried it as soon as i received it, and eeeewwwww it was bad, did not taste any banana or cream, tasted a bit like a brandy fart smells the next morning.

But i left it on the shelf for a while until I ran out of joose, and when I tried it again it was great fresh banana's and a hint of cream.

I did not know anything about steeping (or never had the patience), but I have to say i have never been let down by any of the VM juices I have tried.

VM is just all round awesome.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Chezzig (24/2/16)

E.T. said:


> I had the Banana Cream a couple of months ago, i tried it as soon as i received it, and eeeewwwww it was bad, did not taste any banana or cream, tasted a bit like a brandy fart smells the next morning.
> 
> But i left it on the shelf for a while until I ran out of joose, and when I tried it again it was great fresh banana's and a hint of cream.
> 
> ...


 Hahahaha, Im so glad I only tried mine after two weeks, I would def be very disappointed to taste Brandy Fart hahah. Would have put me off for life!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schnappie (25/2/16)

So had my first tank of XXX, wow this is indeed my new gold standard of juices. Will let it steep for a a week and try a tank each of tropical ice and guava then let them steep too. Feel like I just paged over to an awesome new episode of eliquid bliss

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (26/2/16)

Loved reading this review thread from the start and seeing how the juices evolved and started from 2013.. That xxx is just so lovely and with the tropical ice i finally have my EVOD back in service again. Awesome stuff

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (26/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> Anyone Tried the Banana cream ?
> I got a 10ml sample a few weeks ago that Im only trying now... WOW !! IM very impressed with this.. Its a true ripe banana with cream.. Loving it



Tried it many moons ago @Chezzig. I recall it was nice but not an ADV for me. I found it a bit sweet.
Lol, just found my review from Oct 2013 on this juice. It was on a Protank mini at 7 Watts 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/#post-6078

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chezzig (26/2/16)

Silver said:


> Tried it many moons ago @Chezzig. I recall it was nice but not an ADV for me. I found it a bit sweet.
> Lol, just found my review from Oct 2013 on this juice. It was on a Protank mini at 7 Watts
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/#post-6078


 I read that thread of yours @Silver always research before I purchase 200mls of it hahaha. Im really enjoying it very much.. I wish I had tried it sooner!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (26/2/16)

XXX is just simply the best . I usually vape 30-60mls a month and in one week i smashed just over 50mls.

it reminds me of this

with a little hint of menthol....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## E.T. (2/3/16)

just received my 3x 100ml special (melons, smurfette and XXX).

Did not want to wait for the XXX to steep and filled up a tank on arrival, litchi and menthol what a combination simply great , quite frankly all their joooses that i have tried are flippin good (granted that the Banana Cream had to steep a while).

Oupa, Chrystel and Damian thanks for the great service and products.

you guys rock.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (2/3/16)

Chezzig said:


> Loving VM Juices too XXX is deeeeeelllicious! Tropical mint too Ordered 10ml samples of Smurfette, Banana cream, berry Blaze and Strawberry, Litch and Guava very keen to try these and love the idea that you can get the 10ml bottles to test before committing to a bigger bottle.


Test bottels from vm juiceshow


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

@Oupa has pleased me again in a totally non-sexual way (although it was sooo good there may have been a little movement...)!

The Peach2 Rooibos seems to have settled in nicely, and with an extra dose of VG for me there are some pretty decent clouds emerging from my Crius! Of course I had to add a dash of Tropical Ice (because I do that with all my fruit vapes these days), just to really cool it out on a day like today!

Vapour Mountain Winner!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

Having discovered XXX 6 months after everyone else I can't believe I took so long to really try it... it's just as well @Oupa beeped me to tell me he was finally vaping some Tropical Ice and then we chatted and he forced me to try XXX by sending me a 100ml bottle when I only ordered a test 30ml bottle... now I order in litres rather the ml's! 

But now the point of this post... in the continual quest for the best flavour ever I have been using XXX in different setups as my baseline juice.

In reverse order of least to best flavour atties... (and yes I know different builds will give different results)

5. Moonshot
4. Cyclone
3. Avocado
2. Target Tank with Ni200 ceramic coils
1. Target Tank with Kanthal ceramic coils

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (15/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Having discovered XXX 6 months after everyone else I can't believe I took so long to really try it... it's just as well @Oupa beeped me to tell me he was finally vaping some Tropical Ice and then we chatted and he forced me to try XXX by sending me a 100ml bottle when I only ordered a test 30ml bottle... now I order in litres rather the ml's!
> 
> But now the point of this post... in the continual quest for the best flavour ever I have been using XXX in different setups as my baseline juice.
> 
> ...


Now that is fine tuning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Migs (23/4/16)

Anyone here vaped the Melons yet? I get this weird alchoholish feel as I inhale that juice and its driving me nuts, so curious to what it is, maby someone can help me.


----------



## mechwarrior (24/4/16)

Migs said:


> Anyone here vaped the Melons yet? I get this weird alchoholish feel as I inhale that juice and its driving me nuts, so curious to what it is, maby someone can help me.



Omg yes! Exact same thing, thought it was just me!

When I first got it, my tank was half full of VM4 and I just topped it up with the melon. Didn't have the alcohol-like taste then, but subsequently vaping it alone brought that taste out. 

I got my juice last week, so maybe if you got it around the same time it has something to do with the batch? 

Let me know if cutting it with something else helps you...Otherwise I doubt I'm going to use it again =(


----------



## Lushen (24/4/16)

Migs said:


> Anyone here vaped the Melons yet? I get this weird alchoholish feel as I inhale that juice and its driving me nuts, so curious to what it is, maby someone can help me.



You should check with @Oupa what it could be.

Been using Melons as an ADV for a few months now and never experienced what you mention.
But I always let me new orders steep for 2 weeks at minimum. Remember to shake it up every few days while you leave it to steep and also before you fill your tanks.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/4/16)

Lushen said:


> You should check with @Oupa what it could be.
> 
> Been using Melons as an ADV for a few months now and never experienced what you mention.
> But I always let me new orders steep for 2 weeks at minimum. Remember to shake it up every few days while you leave it to steep and also before you fill your tanks.


Hell why not just DIY if you have to steep for WEEKS?! 

Lame.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/4/16)

Tried XXX and Tropical Ice... just... NO. Nononononooooo.... All I can say. Dont bring the stuff near me wow.


----------



## Lushen (24/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Hell why not just DIY if you have to steep for WEEKS?!
> 
> Lame.



I know that VM juices are made to order, hence the 3-4 day wait when I order.
So I let them steep every time I order them.

I've never tried DIY and I honestly don't have the time to do it, so I'm happy to let it steep.

It's what works for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/4/16)

Tropical Ice almost melted my eyeballs... I don't know how you fellas can handle it. Next level hardcore lol...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (26/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Tropical Ice almost melted my eyeballs... I don't know how you fellas can handle it. Next level hardcore lol...



You're doing it wrong bro, TI is perfect at low wattage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schnappie (26/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Tried XXX and Tropical Ice... just... NO. Nononononooooo.... All I can say. Dont bring the stuff near me wow.


Give it a shot in the target tank if u willing to take the plunge. Are you maybr not fond of menthol juices? I find the ceramic coils smoothes it out. I also find xxx better after a few weeks in the cupboard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/4/16)

Alex said:


> You're doing it wrong bro, TI is perfect at low wattage.


Nobody warned me about the menthol I was just handed some in a dripper. Juuust noooooo.... An experience not soon forgotten. I still tasted mint on everything the next day.


Schnappie said:


> Give it a shot in the target tank if u willing to take the plunge. Are you maybr not fond of menthol juices? I find the ceramic coils smoothes it out. I also find xxx better after a few weeks in the cupboard.


Yes it is a personal taste thing. No setup will make me like it. The mix of menthol and fruit hit my brain in a weird way. 

I have 7 new school tanks... learned about the Target too late to justify a purchase. They came out right as I was starting the RTA mission. I want to get two more drippers then I am happy with my atties... 

I am watching the Ceramic threads with great interest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (26/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Nobody warned me about the menthol I was just handed some in a dripper. Juuust noooooo.... An experience not soon forgotten. I still tasted mint on everything the next day.
> 
> Yes it is a personal taste thing. No setup will make me like it. The mix of menthol and fruit hit my brain in a weird way.
> 
> ...


Thats true what works for one wont nescessarily work for another. If you can excercise that self control to stay with a set amount of gear I envy you lol I am doing my best because I actually dont have the budget to support the way I have been going on with this. Then again you have already made an impressive haul of atties and juices local and from abroad


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/4/16)

Schnappie said:


> Thats true what works for one wont nescessarily work for another. If you can excercise that self control to stay with a set amount of gear I envy you lol I am doing my best because I actually dont have the budget to support the way I have been going on with this. Then again you have already made an impressive haul of atties and juices local and from abroad


I went too far and need to control myself lol. Borrowed budget from other things need to slap my own wrist a little. 

It has been GREAT though! Vaping is fun eh?!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (26/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I went too far and need to control myself lol. Borrowed budget from other things need to slap my own wrist a little.
> 
> It has been GREAT though! Vaping is fun eh?!


Thats true hey experiencing new flavours and clouds with zero side effects

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/4/16)

Sorry to be the bearer of this
But we are in the VM Juice reviews thread, please try keep comments here on reviews of these juices

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silent Echo (24/5/16)

I just don't know... I really want to love XXX, but I just can't taste the litchi. The menthol is very strong and just sort of a subtle rotten fruit flavour in the background 

I've tried it in different tanks and even in an RDA.

Could it be the batch? @Oupa


----------



## Migs (24/5/16)

I don't taste any litchi either but I still love it regardless.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (25/5/16)

Silent Echo said:


> I just don't know... I really want to love XXX, but I just can't taste the litchi. The menthol is very strong and just sort of a subtle rotten fruit flavour in the background
> 
> I've tried it in different tanks and even in an RDA.
> 
> Could it be the batch? @Oupa



Thanks for your honest opinion @Silent Echo . As you know, the nature of flavours are personal and subjective. It is impossible for everyone to enjoy every single flavour out there. It is highly unlikely that there is any problems with the batch, perhaps someone that knows XXX can taste it and confirm. You are also welcome to send it back to us and we would be happy to test it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (25/5/16)

Oupa said:


> Thanks for your honest opinion @Silent Echo . As you know, the nature of flavours are personal and subjective. It is impossible for everyone to enjoy every single flavour out there. It is highly unlikely that there is any problems with the batch, perhaps someone that knows XXX can taste it and confirm. You are also welcome to send it back to us and we would be happy to test it.


Or if its 100ml of 6mg you should send me a pm and I will buy it off you @Silent Echo .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (25/5/16)

Silent Echo said:


> I just don't know... I really want to love XXX, but I just can't taste the litchi. The menthol is very strong and just sort of a subtle rotten fruit flavour in the background
> 
> I've tried it in different tanks and even in an RDA.
> 
> Could it be the batch? @Oupa


The litchi is very distinctive in there for me. Maybe your senses does not pick it up. I have this problem with mango flavours - I pick it up as a sort of fermented fruit at most.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schnappie (25/5/16)

Also if I may add the longer the juice steeps for me the less pronounced the menthol becomes


----------



## Riaz (25/5/16)

What's the best coil setup to run with vm4?


----------



## Silent Echo (25/5/16)

Oupa said:


> Thanks for your honest opinion @Silent Echo . As you know, the nature of flavours are personal and subjective. It is impossible for everyone to enjoy every single flavour out there. It is highly unlikely that there is any problems with the batch, perhaps someone that knows XXX can taste it and confirm. You are also welcome to send it back to us and we would be happy to test it.



Thanks @Oupa. I'm not playing down your flavours in any way. I know they are quality  I understand that taste is subjective and unfortunately for me, I'm finding it hard to taste the litchi and I love litchis!

I'll keep the current bottle, theres about 60ml left in there. Bought it about a month ago, so its definitely had time to steep. I'll order another batch from you soon, because there are a few other flavours of yours I want to try as well  Maybe I'll get the 3mg this time. This one is 6mg.


----------



## brotiform (25/5/16)

Riaz said:


> What's the best coil setup to run with vm4?



Run dual claptons in my Griffin 22 and 25 , works wonderfully with VM4. VM4 just gets better with age , it's like a fine wine


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/16)

I would have to say I rather enjoy Vapour Mountain XXX. 1,2 litres of pure pleasure!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Switchy (25/7/16)

@Rob Fisher , @ShaneW was nice enough to let me taste this phenomeNOMMMM of a juice on Saturday from his personal mod, and I have to say, I finally understand what the hype is about, it is simply DELICIOUS!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (26/7/16)

I purchased xxx about a month ago after all the rave about it,honestly wasn't that thrilled as I would prefer less Menthol so i could taste the rest of the flavours,after a week of getting use to it I realised it's actually a work of art,as a DIY junkie I use xxx in 1 of my mods permanently, trying ever since to replicate it,its just awesome!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (1/8/16)

Let me get this ball rolling!

Ladies and Gentlemen, boys and girls (over 18’s only please, and no, that doesn’t automatically qualify you as a lady or a gentleman), I’m proud to finally give an official review of Vapour Mountain’s XXX.

I started vaping in the December of 2015. Like many others, I started with Liqua juices, and their versions of “Cherry” and “Mint”. Stumbling on the forums, I learned that there were other juices out there, and not just in a generic flavour categories. You could try pastries and yoghurts, ice creams, and fruit punches. I was almost certain that I would like pastries or chocolates, and went through quite a few juices, but still hadn’t found anything that really appealed to me. Everyone seemed to have a juice that blew them away, but it seemed like it took me forever to find that one juice.

Enter XXX. I managed to get some XXX at a very reasonable price. I decided to take the plunge as I had seen many people rave about it, so even though I wasn’t sure it would be for me, my stinginess got the best of me and I plunged headfirst into 100ml of XXX.

I remember the day it arrived. By that point I had upgraded from an Evod Mega to a Subox and Subtank Mini. I went out to lunch, wicked a new coil, and cracked open the bottle. Smelling it I can honestly say it was glorious. It smelled like an incredibly strong version of Peach Tropica (which combined with vanilla vodka is a totally suitable replacement for beer).

Loading it up on my then 0.5ohm build, and taking a slow pull, I realised immediately that I had found my All Day Vape. The flavour was so intense, and rich, it felt like I was taking bites out of the freshest and juiciest fruits you can get. I have long proclaimed that my palate is horrific, so do not hold me liable for what I’m claiming to taste! With the smell of Peach Tropica, I get the taste of passion fruit, maybe a tang of pineapple and some litchi. Some days I can pick up pear and oranges, some days a bit of banana and strawberry. It might not be politically correct to say this, but I have tried to replicate this juice, but my attempts have been in vain, as I have never tasted anything even CLOSE to this perfection! The cool, minty, fruity explosion that occurs in my mouth with every drag does in fact feel so satisfying, that it has to be a sin, that XXX is a truly apt name for this offender! 

As this all happened over a Durban summer, when winter approached, I was almost certain that I wouldn’t want a fruity vape. Well… We have had two mornings at my warehouse that has been almost sub-zero, and my XXX is still in my tank EVERY day!

As I understand it, the name XXX comes from the fact that VM actually travels to a secret beach in the Caribbean, and bottles the sweet nectar from the bosom of Aphrodite herself. This indulgent process is something so lustful that it can only be described as XXX (I stand to be corrected; the name might have derived from something else).

For me, XXX is best experienced:

· Subtank Mini
· 0.7ohms
· Rayon Wick
· 20 - 30W
· 6mg
· 60\40 VG\PG

In short, this juice isn’t half bad  There are two types of vapers, those that agree that XXX is simply in a league of its own, and those that don’t actually have taste buds.

Tagging @Oupa for my juice review! Will do Berry Blaze when she arrives!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## AniDey (1/8/16)

What a great review, @Stosta !!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/8/16)

Lovely review @Stosta 
I enjoyed it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (4/8/16)

​From being around on this forum for a long time I know a couple of things about Vapour Mountain's *Berry Blaze*:

There are quite a few Berry Blaze addicts out there - some like it with a touch of menthol.
Berry Blaze likes a good steep.
HRH would still be smoking and not vaping if it was not for Berry Blaze.
As a DIYer it was with great reluctance that I ordered the two bottles (2 entries @Oupa?) of Berry Blaze above, but HRH insisted that none of my brilliant creations is good enough for her. She cannot go without Berry Blaze - and has not been without it since she started vaping just more than two years ago.

Please PM me your Berry Blaze clone!

When I saw @Oupa's reminder of his competition I asked HRH why this damn juice is so good. She replied - Berry Blaze is so smooth and not over flavoured. She tastes soft berries. The flavour is not overpowering like 99 % of the juices I force her to taste! She vapes Berry Blaze 24/7 for 365 days of the year.

I will take the recipe in lieu of the prize @Oupa!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (4/8/16)

Andre said:


> ​From being around on this forum for a long time I know a couple of things about Vapour Mountain's *Berry Blaze*:
> 
> There are quite a few Berry Blaze addicts out there - some like it with a touch of menthol.
> Berry Blaze likes a good steep.
> ...


Awesome review @Andre ! I must admit that I'm a bit sad my chances of getting first, second, and third have just got a bit worse, but I'm reassured by the fact that I got my delivery of Berry Blaze today to add to my 50% chance so far! I'm also glad your better half enjoys it! Pity it won't have steeped in time (maybe @Oupa can PM me a speeding up tip) but will give it a go nonetheless.

I must say I'm amazed this thread isn't being flooded with reviews! Perhaps everyone is saving up their Randelas for the incredible VapeCon special VM is having.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/8/16)

Andre said:


> ​From being around on this forum for a long time I know a couple of things about Vapour Mountain's *Berry Blaze*:
> 
> There are quite a few Berry Blaze addicts out there - some like it with a touch of menthol.
> Berry Blaze likes a good steep.
> ...



Marvellous @Andre !
And I will second your HRH's admiration for this juice
On my side, HRH has been vaping VM Berry Blaze exclusively in an Evod since August 2015 - with some added VM Menthol.
She would most likely be smoking if it werent for this juice.
I also vape it pretty much every morning

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (7/8/16)

Hola Chikas!

Today I'm squeezing in a review of VM Berry Blaze! 

I received my Berry Blaze on Thursday, along with my staple of XXX, and a few more of the VM range to try out. I must say that right of the bat this is a delicious vape that is definitely another special creation of VM.

Website description - "Sweet, luscious, delicious mix of berries. This magical mix bursts with blazing berry flavor."

All I can say is yes. I loaded up my Goblin Mini at 0.4ohms and some Rayon, and straight away my mouth was filled with the most amazing sensation of a full fruity extravaganza. I can't pick out the individual flavours yet, but the imagery used of a pile of delicious, fresh berries used on the label is definitely well represented in the juice itself. It has been advised that a good steep does this juice wonders and I will add to this review once it has done so.

Even so, the is so ripe it actually gets my mouth watering with every vape. It makes me feel like a kid again, stuffing my mouth full of those small Sugus sweets! This is a very sweet vape!

At the recommendations of a few members I added a few drops of menthol to the tank, and I must admit that this turns this into a completely viable option for an ADV (if there was no XXX around). The complexity of a bowl full of berries, rounded of with a blast of menthol is absolute heaven for me.

Well done again @Oupa ! I'm glad I got a couple more to sample! Can't wait to try the rest of them out

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Veez (7/8/16)

Hi all my review will be on the beloved XXX and VM4 from @Oupa

XXX(3MG)
Equipment used - Subtank mini paired with Hana Modz.

Great refreshing pallet cleansing cool fruit on the inhale and a lovely frosty menthol with some indistinct ripe fruit exhale. I put the indistinct ripe fruit down to the fact that this juice has not steeped long enough as i only received it late last week. From previous experience i know the exhale will transform into a frosty litchi.

This is really a mindless ADV.

VM4(3MG)
Equipment used - Bellus paired with RX200.

This juice has a lovely sweet wet caramel inhale and a lovely dry (good dry like dry wine) ever so slight tobacco exhale.
the caramel is overpowering the tobacco at the moment but again this all balances out after a good few weeks of steeping.
i also love the fact that i cannot taste any AP maybe its not there or maybe its used properly.

This too is an ADV the biggest problem is figuring out which of these two to Vape.

great stuff @Oupa keep it up. juices are really top notch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/8/16)

Stosta said:


> Hola Chikas!
> 
> Today I'm squeezing in a review of VM Berry Blaze!
> 
> ...



Great review @Stosta 
So glad you added the menthol!
VM Berry Blaze menthol for the win!! Yeah baby!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (8/8/16)

Only 3 entries so far... anyone else that still needs to get their review in? We will announce the winners this evening, so there is still time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia (9/8/16)

I recently ordered a huge batch and I have to say that not one flavor disappointed me.

My favourite being the XXX.

Setup used: Avocado 24 with Dual Fused Claptons on a RX200s

As always when I got the package I was thrilled. I got about 600ml's of XXX with one bottle having 3mg nic in. I then immediately started vaping it and although it still needed a bit of steeping it was quite a treat. I finished 100ml in the first week. I guess you could say I got hooked. That minty fruity blast is one of few perfectly balanced juices for me.

I mixed a bit of XXX and berry blaze but it could not compare to the original.

Just want to say thanks to @Oupa for the amazing juices!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (2/9/16)

Hey Guys,

I wanted to just add to this thread on a couple of samples bottles I purchased from Vapour Mountain. I’m not going to do a full-blown review for each one, but rather just some tasting notes that might be helpful for others that are looking at some of these.

Just some background on my preferences first. My absolute ADV is XXX, with my two “treat” vapes being Debbie Does Donuts and @Sickboy77 's Apple Cake, along with some DIY mixes that only @Greyz knows the name of. I love my fruit vapes, and have yet to find anything else that comes close to XXX in terms of an ADV for me. I’m the kind of person that battles to put my experiences into words, so some of my descriptions might be completely nonsensical.

Anyway, you can tell my wife doesn’t let me talk at home because given half a chance I don’t shut up, so let’s just get down to it shall we?

*Equipment Used:*

Hugo Honeyhive

Trinity SubX Tank

0.62 Kanthal 26g Coil

Around 30W


*Vapour Mountain VM4 (6mg)




*

*Website Blurb*

_Our secret in-house recipe! Our take on the famous RY4 style blends:

Mild flavourful tobacco blended with caramel and vanilla, topped off with a few secret ingredients. Very pleasant and mellow vape! (Our blend master’s all day vape)_

*My Experience*

A really interesting vape. I’m not a fan of tobacco flavours, but the prominence of the caramel definitely compliments well with it. It smells like absolute heaven, and was really difficult to set aside for steeping. I can’t quite put it into words, because the caramel is the dominant flavor for me, with hints of tobacco, but it doesn’t seem sweet. It has quite a creamy taste, but I didn’t “feel” the creaminess, it came across with me as a quite dry. 

In saying that my 10ml sample bottle didn’t last long at all, and while it was in my tank my mod didn’t leave my hand. A nice throat hit, that really adds a little something to the juice.

*Verdict*

A tasty vape to say the least, but it isn’t my kind of vape. I feel I need something sweeter, but the caramel is plenty sweet, so maybe it was just fruitiness that I felt was missing (No comments please @Feliks Karp , I know I’m fruity enough).


*Vapour Mountain Banana Cream




*

*Website Blurb*

_Rich and ripe bananas covered in delicious cream._

*My Experience*

Another great smelling little bottle that watched me while it steeped. It was with great excitement that I loaded this one up. I have been looking for a banana flavour for a while now (even though as a kid I hated anything banana-flavoured, in my old age I seem to be pining for anything banana-flavoured, again, no dirty comments please).

This flavor is a lot more subtle than the other VM stuff that I’m used to, it also has a very smooth (or small) throat-hit. The banana flavor is kind of like the milkshake you might expect, but then dancing around the edges of my tongue is the subtle hint of the taste of a genuine banana, the “real” banana flavor becomes more potent as you increase your wattage. Beautifully smooth, a nice long pull gives you the feeling of drinking a really great milkshake.

*Verdict*

A great juice, and on my next order I’m definitely going to pick some up in 3mg (so I can give it a bash on my “cloudier” devices). But as my ADV preference is a high-build-low-wattage setup, I feel that it is just a bit too subtle. I’m strange like that though, I prefer the subtle juices with my bigger mods, but for my smaller mods I need a juice that punches me in the face with a barrage of flavor.

*Vapour Mountain Passion Peach




*

*Website Blurb
*
_Appealing and sweet… perfect blend of peach and granadilla!_

*My Experience*

Out of the three juices I reckon I was most excited to try this one. I’m convinced (rightly or wrongly, only a few know) that XXX contains both of these ingredients, so the chance to try a potential alternate version of my favourite juice from the same maker is very exciting to me.

The smell isn’t great, and just from the smell I can tell I’m off on my suspicions regarding XXX ingredients. But I let the little guy sit and steep, and finally get the chance to load him up! After my wick had broken in, I was very pleasantly surprised by the amount of peach I managed to pick up. I had actually forgotten that it was called “Passion Peach”, and so was prepared for the passion fruit but not the peach.

In my DIY days I played around a lot with peach, but never EVER managed to get it right. It may have been that I wasn’t using the right concentrate (I think it was TFA Juicy Peach), but everything I made, at whatever percentage came out with a chemical-like aftertaste. I so badly wanted to have the impression of biting into a juicy peach, but sadly never achieved it, and that dream was boxed away and forgotten about.

Until now… Genuinely impression of biting into a nice ripe peach. Quietly rounded off with just a hint of the passion fruit. A deliciously sweet vape, with just enough flavor to keep me going for more. Like the VM Banana Cream, and unlike VM XXX, the flavours are subtle, so probably suiting a higher build to really make it shine for me, but a really really nice juice.

*Verdict*

Definitely going to go on my list of 100mls to keep in my stock. I can’t wait to get to summer again, to dust off the braai, get some shisanyama going, crack open a couple of craft beers, and chug on some VM Passion Peach!

*Conclusion (TL;DR)*

Wow! I get a lot of complaints from my work collegues that everytime I send an email it turns into an entire thesis that they have to churn through when all I actually had to say was “Piss off and ask someone else”. Looks like it’s a habit, so my apologies.

*VM VM4* – Not for me, the tobacco isn’t my style.

*VM Banana Cream* – A good juice, need to get some more in 3mg to see if I can bring out a bit more on a higher build.

*VM Passion Peach* – Great juice! If you’re a fan of fruit vapes, or like the idea of a good ripe peach, give this one a go. It will definitely find a place in my rotation

Hope this helps someone out there. If it has inspired you to try some of these, please don’t forget to put some *XXX*, *Berry Blaze*, and some *Tropical Ice* in your basket.

Well done @Oupa and everyone at Vapour Mountain, if you’re ever in Durban please let me know so you can sign my breast!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (25/9/16)

*VM Aztec Ozomahtli review*
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/new/ozomahtli-50ml-3mg/






Be warned that this juice likes a lot of heat so your device needs to pack the watts to do so, it was rather plain in my Kayfun V3 mini.
I decided to toss in a twisted 30g coil and it was still rather plain even at 35w.

Next up was the Kayfun 5 with a 7 wrap spaced 26G SS316L, at 37w it was a "nice" biscuit with undertones that one cant quite place.
At 44w it was another story altogether, the macadamia came through nicely with a pleasant partnership of a chocolate, closer in flavour to cocoa powder, the biscuit faded slightly into the background.
At higher power levels, 65W, the macadamia became more dominant so it became watt hunt for the best flavour balance.

Ozomahtli @ 3mg gives a decent throat hit and is a very satisfying vape with the flavour combinations, it was very easy to get "silver plated".

Recommended by @Oupa for drippers and I can see why, I'd also add that it shouldnt be considered for smaller atomisers or commercial coils.
After 16ml(4 tanks) the cotton (CB V2) had the appearance of overheated hotmelt glue and the flavour had abated.

It tastes like the website pic suggests and while its not quite an all day vape due to its ease of overwhelming your taste buds, its very tasty and the reason why I bought another bottle before leaving.

ps. goes well with strong coffee.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/9/16)

blujeenz said:


> *VM Aztec Ozomahtli review*
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/new/ozomahtli-50ml-3mg/
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, I think I need to try this on a single coil to separate the notes as you've experienced, I've only run this through dual Kanthal or SS316L coil tanks with 2.5mm 6 wrap setups. Between 35 and 40W I get all the flavour notes at once. I rarely do more than a tankful of any flavour so I haven't noticed the wick gunking. 

ps. Most things go well with strong coffee

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (25/9/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Interesting, I think I need to try this on a single coil to separate the notes as you've experienced, I've only run this through dual Kanthal or SS316L coil tanks with 2.5mm 6 wrap setups. Between 35 and 40W I get all the flavour notes at once. I rarely do more than a tankful of any flavour so I haven't noticed the wick gunking.
> 
> ps. Most things go well with strong coffee


I tried it on the Aromamizer Supreme with dual spaced 7 wrap SS coils and wasnt too impressed, macadamia prominent but everything quite muted, hellva vapour though.
At the mo Im trying TC 38.3J 6wraps SS, at 252deg its macadamia with undertones of cocoa and at 232deg the cocoa is more prominent.
Trying this juice with TC is like a small kid on his first visit to the playground running around jumping on all the rides to find the best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/9/16)

blujeenz said:


> *VM Aztec Ozomahtli review*
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/new/ozomahtli-50ml-3mg/
> 
> 
> ...


@blujeenz ..couldnt agree more...for me this juice is the best and i adv it..makes xxx taste like a normal juice.

this is a winner juice that exceeds the best international juices out there

love it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (26/9/16)

After i have noticed @Rob Fisher posting about XXX juice in soooooooo many posts i thought that it had to be brilliant, out-of-this-world, uniquely fantastic, the "tits" and a must try i got me a bottle...... vaped it low, vaped it high, vaped it single coil and vaped it double coil .

Verdict: confirmed that taste is subjective but glad you enjoy it.

Hope you get a special price for all the marketing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/9/16)

KZOR said:


> After i have noticed @Rob Fisher posting about XXX juice in soooooooo many posts i thought that it had to be brilliant, out-of-this-world, uniquely fantastic, the "tits" and a must try i got me a bottle...... vaped it low, vaped it high, vaped it single coil and vaped it double coil .
> 
> Verdict: confirmed that taste is subjective but glad you enjoy it.
> 
> Hope you get a special price for all the marketing.



I have got to the stage where I pretty much vape XXX 98% of the time. I just wish I could get to love one or two other juices but I have almost given up hoping to find something else.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (26/9/16)

KZOR said:


> After i have noticed @Rob Fisher posting about XXX juice in soooooooo many posts i thought that it had to be brilliant, out-of-this-world, uniquely fantastic, the "tits" and a must try i got me a bottle...... vaped it low, vaped it high, vaped it single coil and vaped it double coil .
> 
> Verdict: confirmed that taste is subjective but glad you enjoy it.
> 
> Hope you get a special price for all the marketing.


Absolutely a great juice, and so subjectively think many vapers as it was joint winner of the best of the best local juices, first in Mint/Menthol and second in Fruit - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/.

Some more marketing for you.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (26/9/16)

I know all that already  
That was part of why i decided to try it.
But thanks for your concern @Andre


----------



## JPODS (26/9/16)

*The Aztec Collection - Ozomahtli*
So Benji was quite the boss and hooked a few mates and myself up with new Aztec Range to try out. At first, I wasn't quite sure of it from the smell of the juice. But vaping it from my Kennedy RDA and Limitless Plus RDTA, the flavour flows. You can definitely taste the macadamia with the inhale and the exhale tickles the taste buds with a subtle chocolate cookie. A definite must if you dig the cookie/biscuit vibe. All-in-all, I would say this is an all day vape. Thumbs up, Benji! Rad juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (22/12/16)

@Silver I ordered some 100ml Strawberry which @Oupa kindly mixed for me at 1mg. My intent is to copy your strawberry ice recipe so will keep you updated. I vaped a tank of this as is though and its damn good. IMO this should also be part of the lineup as sold at various vendors. I have been underwhelmed by a lot of strawberry milkshake or strawberries and cream vapes but this is really a yummy straightforward strawberry vape which wifey also likes( she cant pick up on my complex vape flavours). So very stoked to turn some of this into a menthol vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

Schnappie said:


> @Silver I ordered some 100ml Strawberry which @Oupa kindly mixed for me at 1mg. My intent is to copy your strawberry ice recipe so will keep you updated. I vaped a tank of this as is though and its damn good. IMO this should also be part of the lineup as sold at various vendors. I have been underwhelmed by a lot of strawberry milkshake or strawberries and cream vapes but this is really a yummy straightforward strawberry vape which wifey also likes( she cant pick up on my complex vape flavours). So very stoked to turn some of this into a menthol vape



Great to hear @Schnappie 
I still use it daily!

I am adding VM's menthol concentrate to turn it into "Strawberry Ice". For ratios, I am not a % person (yet) so I am still using the "ancient" drop method. In a 10ml bottle of Strawberry I add 23 drops from the VM Menthol concentrate bottle. I will soon be weighing this all to find out exactly what percentage I am using

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (22/12/16)

Silver said:


> Great to hear @Schnappie
> I still use it daily!
> 
> I am adding VM's menthol concentrate to turn it into "Strawberry Ice". For ratios, I am not a % person (yet) so I am still using the "ancient" drop method. In a 10ml bottle of Strawberry I add 23 drops from the VM Menthol concentrate bottle. I will soon be weighing this all to find out exactly what percentage I am using


Thanks for the tips. I will also make 10 ml at a time and start with 23 drops as reference. Also like my menthol strong. Come to think of it I might need to get VM menthol concentrate. Their juices have a more "icy" menthol taste. The menthol concentrate I got from eciggies has a more herbal taste to it which I think wont taste as nice. So VM concentrate should taste like the menthol in their juices

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (23/12/16)

@Silver because of my impatient but still loving disposition, i used eciggies menthol and followed your recipe. Wow, what a winner, a lot of commercial fruity menthols would stand in line after this. Maybe @Oupa should introduce more "ice" versions to stand alongside tropical ice. I think the fruit flavours with menthol will sell like hotcakes to guys like us *wink wink*nudge nudge*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Schnappie (25/1/17)

I know I have sung the praises of XXX more than I should but my life is at optimal optimism again



I have tried a lot of fruity menthols of various mixers over the last month but just nothing comes even close. Still voting that @Oupa should focus on even more fruity menthols if he has time or even a more berry focused variation of xxx

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (25/1/17)

Schnappie said:


> I know I have sung the praises of XXX more than I should but my life is at optimal optimism again
> View attachment 82876
> 
> 
> I have tried a lot of fruity menthols of various mixers over the last month but just nothing comes even close. Still voting that @Oupa should focus on even more fruity menthols if he has time or even a more berry focused variation of xxx


I love trying new juices and keeping a huge range available to choose from at any given moment. But XXX is ALWAYS in my favourite setup and within an arms reach. Nothing comes close to it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (25/1/17)

Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## phanatik (25/1/17)

So I've been a bit late to try the phenomenon which is XXX.
But my word... this juice is seriously on point.

In the past I got tired of menthols... they got a bit... bland if that makes any sense.
This juice just keeps on delivering a wet, juicy fruitiness with that refreshing menthol chill.

I have vaped this juice exclusively in December, and have not experienced any fatigue or vapours tongue. Triying other juices has left me wanting xxx again and again and again.

I agree with @Schnappie though... @Oupa you have a winning formula here and it would be "cool" to have some other fruity menthols.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheBadMadMan (16/2/17)

Best juice I've tried so far...
Will be picking up 100ml of each once these.

These will be my go to all-day-vape flavours.

XXX is simply tastey.
VM4 is the ol'trusty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Flava (20/2/17)

Hey fellow vm xxx fans. Now I know this does t happen often as most bottles get finished fairly soon after first open. But... Have you noticed that after some time, like a few weeks, juice in the bottle looses its litchi sweetness?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (20/2/17)

Flava said:


> Hey fellow vm xxx fans. Now I know this does t happen often as most bottles get finished fairly soon after first open. But... Have you noticed that after some time, like a few weeks, juice in the bottle looses its litchi sweetness?


Yup! You got to munch it down fast!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vitblitz (21/2/17)

Schnappie said:


> I know I have sung the praises of XXX more than I should but my life is at optimal optimism again
> View attachment 82876
> 
> 
> I have tried a lot of fruity menthols of various mixers over the last month but just nothing comes even close. Still voting that @Oupa should focus on even more fruity menthols if he has time or even a more berry focused variation of xxx




Where can we get this?

EDIT: found it http://www.vapourmountain.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/17)

Vapour Mountain XXX rock my life!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/17)

Special 2,5mm coils installed in the Hussar for a special juice test... new chilled range...





Oooooo.... the potential of another ADV my peeps... more later when I have given my full attention to this new juice.... Schlurp!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ash (21/2/17)

Is it another menthol flavour?


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/17)

Ash said:


> Is it another menthol flavour?



Yes it is...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (21/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vapour Mountain XXX rock my life!
> View attachment 85618


You sir, have a problem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/17)

boxerulez said:


> You sir, have a problem.



You only working that out now @boxerulez? 

I do supply a few of my mates who often visit to raid the XXX stock because I they know I always have stock... unlike most vendors...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (21/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> You only working that out now @boxerulez?
> 
> I do supply a few of my mates who often visit to raid the XXX stock because I they know I always have stock... unlike most vendors...


Hahaha when you carry more stock than Vendors, Fisher Problems. LMAO well at least it is good stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ash (21/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes it is...



Don't be secretive. Sharing is caring. How is it thus far?


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/17)

Ash said:


> Don't be secretive. Sharing is caring. How is it thus far?



Sworn to secrecy on the profile... but the Hussar is nearly empty... so as far as I'm concerned this one will see the light of day. Juice number 2 has been now put in the tank for a few hours of testing...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (21/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sworn to secrecy on the profile... but the Hussar is nearly empty... so as far as I'm concerned this one will see the light of day. Juice number 2 has been now put in the tank for a few hours of testing...


I just have a few words to say to you...

Lucky    !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schnappie (21/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sworn to secrecy on the profile... but the Hussar is nearly empty... so as far as I'm concerned this one will see the light of day. Juice number 2 has been now put in the tank for a few hours of testing...


Cant wait for more details on this, if a fruity menthol gets your thumbsup it must be good

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/2/17)

Looking fwd to this....should be named fishers sauce...or maybe xxx shud be renamed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Waine (3/4/17)

Since first joining Ecigssa over a year ago, regarding e-liquid, the one thing that will always be etched in my mind is XXX juice. And more so, the association to this juice by a very interesting and dedicated vape fanatic; Mr Rob Fisher. Not only is he the king of vaping acquisition, but he vapes and buys XXX by the liters. Now I see why.

I never gave this juice a chance. I mean, the product description doesn't even sound that nice: "XXX is a perfectly balanced fruit vape with assorted berries, litchi, elderflower and other fruit combining to create this playful and satisfying vape… underlined with a small dash of Vapour Mountain coolness. A new breed of e-Liquid!"

On day last year I was standing in Sir Vape, when I unexpectedly met Mr Rob Fisher for the first time. We exchanged some words briefly about a tank he was vaping on. I asked: "Is the juice XXX?" He smiled warmly through his beard, nodded and invited me: "Yes, here, have a taste."

I took a puff. I was immediately super impressed. The Lychee was not at all overbearing or even prominent, but it did add something special. The other subtle fruits, were indistinguishable, but added a curious pop to the more mint than menthol ,undertone. 

Now, being a non menthol/minty fan, I left the though behind of even trying a bottle. I was so up to my ears in DIY that I was anti even buying one bottle of commercial e-juice. 

A few months ago, I walked into Sir Vape, and saw a young shop assistant. He was puffing on a RDA on his VGod VW Mod. I asked what juice he was vaping: "XXX" was his answer. I asked to taste some. He offered me some 0mg on his dripper from a tester bottle. Again -- very nice. But I needed to taste it with nicotine as nicotine adds a flavor of its own to juice. After that day I forgot about this XXX. 

Tired of my DIY flavors, on a whim, Friday, 31 March, I bough a 100ml, 6mg bottle of XXX to try something different from my many bottles of matured DIY.

Long Story short. I have used almost 1/3 of the bottle and it's Monday morning afternoon. 

The whole combination is indeed "perfectly balanced" perfectly proportioned, perfectly designed and so well blended as to make a magical flavor. It is nothing short of an extremely pleasing vape.

I don't get any classic menthol or any yucky "Koolada". It's more of a distinct, subtle, cool "mint". The Lychee is so subtle you don't even identify it as Lychee. The Lychee is cleverly used to balance the blend. The other minimally unidentifiable berry flavors have an almost intoxicatingly, fermented "boozy" like appeal. But it's this alcohol / fruity cocktail note that makes the vape so pleasing. I rarely drink alcohol, so there is no such association with my enjoyment of this perceived alcohol note. The berries VM have used, are unidentifiable on my palate. I have never heard of elderflower, but whatever elderflower is, it works as a delicious blend in XXX.

I am so impressed with this juice. XXX just works, it is so palatable. It dances and behaves differently in different tanks. Now I see where Mr Fisher is coming from. This juice allows one to test out flavor production in different different tanks. The reason for this is that amazingly, the different notes seem to manifest in a unique, unpredictable manner with different tanks. 

So finally, I want to agree with you, Mr Rob Fisher. This has to be that juice to answer the question: "If you were only allowed one juice to take to take on an island..."

I get sick of one juice flavor very quickly. But for some reason, I am not tired of XXX yet. It's easy to see why for so many, this is their general "go-to" juice. 

Time will tell, but it must be said, XXX deserves to be called a "premium" e-liquid and it is no doubt a masterpiece. I am loving the stuff. Well done "Vapour Mountain", you have a new, albeit — belated, fan! And Mr Rob Fisher, I must give it to you, in your eloquent taste for tanks, mods and juice, I now see the reasoning behind you choice of XXX.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/4/17)

Great review @Waine 
Thanks for sharing your experiences
Have moved it to the Vapour Mountain reviews thread


----------



## Waine (3/4/17)

Thanks Silver...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/17)

Waine said:


> And Mr Rob Fisher, I must give it to you, in your eloquent taste for tanks, mods and juice, I now see the reasoning behind you choice of XXX.



Thanks @Waine! I desperately want to find a few other juices to vape on an ADV basis... I have found a few that are nice for a change but I'm still searching for that elusive second ADV.


----------



## Waine (3/4/17)

I suppose the novelty may eventually wear off. But I will always remember the XXX ride. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/17)

Waine said:


> I suppose the novelty may eventually wear off. But I will always remember the XXX ride.



My ride continues!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Oupa (4/4/17)

Wow... Thank you for the detailed review and kind words @Waine !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (4/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> My ride continues!
> View attachment 90435


@Waine Now we know where to get stock from

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Waine (4/4/17)

Oupa said:


> Wow... Thank you for the detailed review and kind words @Waine !



Ok, Oupa, excuse my ignorance, but are you the creator of this marvelous juice? Wow!  I salute you, you made a very clever mix there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (4/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> @Waine Now we know where to get stock from



Lol, so I wasn't exaggerating when I said Mr Fisher buys XXX by the litres. Here is the proof! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oupa (4/4/17)

Guilty as charged


----------



## William Vermaak (4/4/17)

Waine said:


> Ok, Oupa, excuse my ignorance, but are you the creator of this marvelous juice? Wow!  I salute you, you made a very clever mix there.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yup. @Oupa is the mastermind behind it


----------



## Silver (4/4/17)

Just so you guys know
Vapour Mountain's XXX won the "vendor new juice shootout" competition at *VapeCon 2015* - as voted by attendees.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (4/4/17)

True, as well as joint best overall juice for 2016! I find myself always craving this after trying other juice for a while

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/4/17)

Schnappie said:


> True, as well as joint best overall juice for 2016! I find myself always craving this after trying other juice for a while



Oh yes, thanks for reminding me @Schnappie - I clean forgot about that 

XXX won the joint best overall juice award in the 2016 "ECIGSSA Juice Awards" - as voted by members here on the forum


----------



## Baker (4/4/17)

On that note, and slightly off topic if I may, is there not going to be a poll this year @Silver ?


----------



## Andre (4/4/17)

Baker said:


> On that note, and slightly off topic if I may, is there not going to be a poll this year @Silver ?


Yes, there will be. Look out towards the end of May 2017.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/4/17)

Baker said:


> On that note, and slightly off topic if I may, is there not going to be a poll this year @Silver ?



It is surely our intention @Baker, yes
Lets keep this on topic though because we are in the Vapour Mountain - Juice Reviews thread

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (4/4/17)

This is the longest I have vaped on one juice in terms of days in a row, without getting tired of it; XXX — Day 5 now. And to top it all, I left my 2/3 bottle at the office.

In fairness, lately I developed a space for light menthol/mint. But this is really a different, nice mint, and them berries 

"Oupa" Rob, and all the other fans. No wonder it won prizes! It took me a long time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (4/4/17)

Once you get used to the menthol all you taste is the fruity goodness! Only menthol that still punches me out is tropical ice


----------



## shabs (4/4/17)

Waine said:


> This is the longest I have vaped on one juice in terms of days in a row, without getting tired of it; XXX — Day 5 now. And to top it all, I left my 2/3 bottle at the office.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm going on 6months - xxx all day, everyday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (4/4/17)

shabs said:


> I'm going on 6months - xxx all day, everyday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@shabs It's easy too see why. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/17)

Waine said:


> "Oupa" Rob, and all the other fans. No wonder it won prizes! It took me a long time!



Happy you enjoy it @Waine! It's good to see someone else raving about XXX and maybe people understand me only vaping one juice mainly a little more.  I desperately want to vape a few other juices but I keep returning to my ADV of note.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ash (5/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy you enjoy it @Waine! It's good to see someone else raving about XXX and maybe people understand me only vaping one juice mainly a little more.  I desperately want to vape a few other juices but I keep returning to my ADV of note.



So I see, in all of your Devices you use XXX. Which devices do you mostly go back to with this juice.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/17)

Ash said:


> So I see, in all of your Devices you use XXX. Which devices do you mostly go back to with this juice.



All my mainstream devices have XXX... I test other juices in drippers and commercial coiled tanks... nothing but XXX goes into the BB's and Skyline.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (5/4/17)

Day 6 and I am still loving XXX. I do vape other juices in between, but no "flavour fatigue" yet. Damn it, I want to buy some more DIY flavours but the XXX has got me by the 'short and curlies'. I have to fork out a bit for a 100ml bottle, but I have no choice. "Oupa", I am hooked!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (5/4/17)

Lol... glad you are enjoying it @Waine !


----------



## CMMACKEM (7/4/17)

I would like @Rob Fisher to pick up a bottle of Tantrum Pict from @The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds ,review it and compare it to VM XXX. I believe these flavors are very similar but I would not know as Vape King Fourways and Lung Candy are always out of stock of XXX when I pay a visit.

Pict is one of my all time favorites, they usually have testers there so I urge all of you to give it a try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> I would like @Rob Fisher to pick up a bottle of Tantrum Pict from @The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds ,review it and compare it to VM XXX. I believe these flavors are very similar but I would not know as Vape King Fourways and Lung Candy are always out of stock of XXX when I pay a visit.
> 
> Pict is one of my all time favorites, they usually have testers there so I urge all of you to give it a try.



Will try pop in when I'm next in JHB.


----------



## CMMACKEM (11/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Will try pop in when I'm next in JHB.


 @Rob Fisher Tantrum Twisted has also just been released, try pick up a bottle of that too. I am keen to know your thoughts on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> @Rob Fisher Tantrum Twisted has also just been released, try pick up a bottle of that too. I am keen to know your thoughts on it



@CMMACKEM I have tried so many juices and it's cost me an arm and a leg and 99% of all juice I have tried has been a real waste for me because I have a strange palate... I know a lot of juices are really good but not for me... I have a really narrow band of choice... the result is I try not buy juice anymore unless I can get a taste first either by tongue test or on a mates vape... but on my next visit to JHB I will try pop by a shop that stocks it and will give it a try.


----------



## Waine (12/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @CMMACKEM I have tried so many juices and it's cost me an arm and a leg and 99% of all juice I have tried has been a real waste for me because I have a strange palate... I know a lot of juices are really good but not for me... I have a really narrow band of choice... the result is I try not buy juice anymore unless I can get a taste first either by tongue test or on a mates vape... but on my next visit to JHB I will try pop by a shop that stocks it and will give it a try.



@RobFisher  It's tough at the top! I feel your concern. You are clearly esteemed as a pro taster. I suggest people bring their DIY juice to a vape conference for you to sample.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Waine (19/4/17)

Just as a matter of interest – I was thinking about XXX containing... "Elderflower". Now, I have never tasted or smelled an Elderflower or an Elderberry, before, in fact....I only learned of this berry when I saw one of the ingredients as: "Elderflower", on the bottle, and I Googled it...

So here is an important "related" health tip, I already knew...

Allow me to digress for a second...Big pharma don't want you to know this. One of the best vitamins you can take is vitamin B17. It is one of the most effective substances to treat and prevent cancer — a multi billion dollar industry!

Foods that contain B17....

Apricot seed
Certain grains and nuts e.g. Almonds
Sprouts
Apple seeds
And many more, including: 

"Elderberry" which comes from the "Elderflower".

But you cannot take too much B17, as it contains a wee bit of natural cyanide. Hence the bitter in apple pips.

Without diverging too much, a high natural B17 diet is one of the best kept secrets of preventing cancer. (Not supplements)

Back on point...I have learned something from XXX. Check out the top paragraph in the pic.

One day I want to taste Elderberries, or smell Elderflower to identify the taste in XXX, perhaps that's what adds the beauty of this juice.

Well chosen Oupa. I'm sure this "terpene" rich, anti oxidant, super health food...flower adds to the unique flavor of XXX.

Imagine if the juice prevented cancer?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Waine (25/4/17)

Still loving this juice.... I must confess, in 15 months of vaping, this is the best commercial juice I have tried. It is so versatile, so palatable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (27/11/17)

*Vapour Mountain - VM4*

So for the past month or so I have been craving a decent tobacco vape...Tried some from other vendors,and personally I mostly got the taste of chewing leaves.

After seeing some people rant over VM4 I had to give it a shot, so I popped over to @Oupa to top up my XXX stock and give it a shot.

I tried the juice in a Baby Beast and immediately I knew this is good. Got home and rewicked the reload,topped her right up, and boy oh boy, this stuff is heavenly!

Very balanced,good taste of the tobacco and caramel,but not too overwhelming.Not too sweet either,perfect for an all day tobacco vape.

Im no master at vaping,but this juice is momey well spent.

Kudos to @Oupa and his team,this juice will be in rotation permanently.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/11/17)

Thanks for the feedback @Jp1905 on this
Glad you liked it
Have moved the review to the existing thread relating to this manufacturer
I included the heading in your post


----------



## Jp1905 (27/11/17)

Thanx @Silver had a feeling my navigation was off again...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (27/11/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Thanx @Silver had a feeling my navigation was off again...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No worries, nothing wrong with your navigation, we just like to keep all the reviews in threads by manufacturer, so they are kept in one place


----------



## Carnival (27/12/18)

I had high expectations for Vapour Mountain’s juices, since I enjoyed both XXX and Red Pill, so I ordered a few other juices from them - Bannannas, Smurfette and Passion were all really disappointing for me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr (27/12/18)

Carnival said:


> I had high expectations for Vapour Mountain’s juices, since I enjoyed both XXX and Red Pill, so I ordered a few other juices from them - Bannannas, Smurfette and Passion were all really disappointing for me.


Have you tried Femme Fatale yet?


----------



## Carnival (27/12/18)

Chanelr said:


> Have you tried Femme Fatale yet?



I’ve got it, but after having no luck with the 3 juices I mentioned, it has put me off trying any other juice from VM. Give me a day or so lol, then I’ll try Femme Fatale. Here’s hoping it’s vastly better..


----------



## Chanelr (27/12/18)

Carnival said:


> I’ve got it, but after having no luck with the 3 juices I mentioned, it has put me off trying any other juice from VM. Give me a day or so lol, then I’ll try Femme Fatale. Here’s hoping it’s vastly better..


Every manufacturer has their "bad" juices and then their wow juices. All have to start somewhere and some have trial and errors. I did a review on FF, let me know your thoughts when you give it a go


----------



## Carnival (27/12/18)

Chanelr said:


> Every manufacturer has their "bad" juices and then their wow juices. All have to start somewhere and some have trial and errors. I did a review on FF, let me know your thoughts when you give it a go



That is true. Alright, will post here again once I’ve tried it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr (27/12/18)

Carnival said:


> That is true. Alright, will post here again once I’ve tried it!


No problem.
If you like sweet and icy, you should like it


----------



## Jp1905 (27/12/18)

Try their Cola!!!Damn fine!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr (27/12/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Try their Cola!!!Damn fine!!!


Completely forgot about that one!!! and I just did the review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (28/12/18)

Chanelr said:


> No problem.
> If you like sweet and icy, you should like it



Thanks for encouraging me to try Femme Fatale, very pleased with the flavour!  

Would I buy it again? For sure.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (28/12/18)

Carnival said:


> Thanks for encouraging me to try Femme Fatale, very pleased with the flavour!
> 
> Would I buy it again? For sure.


I am very glad to hear that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/5/19)

I twisted @Oupa's arm to mix me their Juniper at 40PG/60VG and 12mg before they have even finished formulating the MTL version.

Been vaping it since 25 April 2019.

On the inhale it is pure gin and tonic with some fizz filling the mouth full with a zesty taste and showcasing the botanicals. Like a shadow I can sense something different in taste following the inhale – some "taste precognition" of the rose and cucumber.

On the exhale the tonic water refreshes and is enhanced by a hint of rose and two hints of cucumber. The last sensation is a touch of sweet on the tongue, begging you to pour another shot of virgin gin and tonic.

All in all the most refreshing commercial juice I have ever tasted. A masterpiece @Oupa.

Already an ADV for me.

The good news - there will be more in the Juniper range! I am hoping for a plain gin and tonic with a slice of lemon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/5/19)

Oh wow @Andre - thanks for the review - you describe it so well - 
Am excited to hear that there are more juices planned in this lineup !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oupa (17/5/19)

Andre said:


> I twisted @Oupa's arm to mix me their Juniper at 40PG/60VG and 12mg before they have even finished formulating the MTL version.
> 
> Been vaping it since 25 April 2019.
> 
> ...


Wow Andre! Thank you so much for the great review and the very kind words!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85 (17/5/19)

Oupa said:


> Wow Andre! Thank you so much for the great review and the very kind words!


Will this be available as a DIY one shot at some point?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

